# Fenix E01



## RemcoM (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

Who owns a Fenix E01?

And so yes, are you happy with it, and does it works very good?

Are you agree with me, that it is very bright for its sise?

It throws easily 20 meters, and its very bright (my opinion)

Mine works very well, and its exceedingly bright for such a small flashlight.

Can you tell something about your Fenix E01?

I use it for walking outside, and as a bikelight.

Remco


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 23, 2013)

Have a search over some old posts Remco,we have debated many a time on the EO1


----------



## välineurheilija (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the simplicity and durability of the E01 but for brightness check out the LD01 or Olight i3 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## KarstGhost (Feb 23, 2013)

The E01 is a classic around here. Always keep one on a lanyard while I'm caving. There are brighter lights of that size though.


----------



## Jash (Feb 23, 2013)

I gifted my last EO1 at Christmas time. I keep meaning to get another few, but I never used it much myself. They're really good gift lights though. I have an EO5 on my keys, as it's brighter and has a much better tint.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 23, 2013)

I have my fenix E01 always with me, because i will always have light ,when it is needed, whatever happens.

Easy to carry, and always light within reach.

Off course, its no Fenix TK75, but bright enough to find your way in the dark.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 23, 2013)

E01 is well respected around these parts.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 23, 2013)

I lost my gold E01 a few months ago. I searched and searched and finally gave up that it was going to show back up. I could not take it anymore.

I now own a purple E01. It is always in my pocket and I use it numerous times a day.

Although my family already knows that I am a flashlight nut, I have been wanting to ratchet it up a notch. For a while now I have been thinking of putting a fresh Duraloop in my E01, turning it on, dropping it in a clear jar of water, and putting it in the freezer to elicit some comments directed at me!

(I am still hoping my gold one re-appears someday. It will be the best day of my life.)


----------



## think2x (Feb 24, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> For a while now I have been thinking of putting a fresh Duraloop in my E01, turning it on, dropping it in a clear jar of water, and putting it in the freezer to elicit some comments directed at me!



I did that with mine, the duraloop wasn't happy with the cold and turned off. Thawed it back out, popped a fresh cell in and it fired right up with no sign of water entry. An Energizer lithium would handle the freezer better.


----------



## Kingfisher (Feb 24, 2013)

Sadly, I lost an EO1 to an alkaline leak - I now use an Enelooped EO5 on my keychain. Both great lights.


----------



## Sofiia (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought E01 month ago and I'm very happy. May be it's not most important stuff in my pocket, but it quite comfortable and bright)
Sorry for my poor English)

Next week I suppose to buy Fenix HL20 - I have tried it and what i saw impressed me so much!


----------



## Pilot (Feb 25, 2013)

I have two of them. I gave one to my wife to keep in her purse, but that one is probably lost for good in there.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 25, 2013)

to Sofiia --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:
_


----------



## njet212 (Feb 25, 2013)

I own Fenix E01 since i strarted this thread and i own Sunway R01. By the time i made reply on this thread my Fenix E01 still function very well without flaws ( always hang E01 on my bathroom wall since i owned it ) and my Sunway R01 got problem ( never carried or used it ) which sometimes it will turns on sometimes it won't and flickering. I have to say that Fenix E01 shows quality over my sunway R01.


----------



## mgscheue (Feb 25, 2013)

I gave two to my wife--one for her work keychain and one for her home keychain--and she loves them. They're great little lights.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pilot said:


> I have two of them. I gave one to my wife to keep in her purse, but that one is probably lost for good in there.


Sounds like my girlfriend: she has a very small handbag actually but I'm if I gave her a TK75 it would get lost in the handbag too!


----------



## Streamer (Feb 26, 2013)

njet212 said:


> and my Sunway R01 got problem ( never carried or used it ) which sometimes it will turns on sometimes it won't and flickering. I have to say that Fenix E01 shows quality over my sunway R01.



Yes, I agree. The R01 is simply a POS.
Now ask me how I really feel about Sunwayman R01A.


----------



## Yorgi (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess the E01 gets the respect it does because practically everyone owns one, it's a classic and was great back when it was released. I find it a little big to hang off a keychain, I use an eGear Pico for that which puts out the same lumens in about 1/3 size. Something like the Olight i3 puts out 7x the lumens and has 3 modes for a few $ more, plus it does not have the heavy purple tint of the E01.


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello,

1 I have put for testing, a,

Fenix E01 on my bicycle, a standard average bicyclelight, And a fenix TK35, on turbo setting, 860 lumens, 300 plus meters beam distance.

What kind of reactions can i get tonight in the dark, when oncomming cyclers,and others coming at me?

2 Pointed to the ground, and pointed to the horizon, (forward) Do i annoy them with this lights?

Remco


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 6, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1 I have put for testing, a,
> 
> ...



I don't think you have to worry about annoying oncoming traffic with the E01 unless you drive your bike way too close to pedestrians walking towards you, and aim it directly at their eyes 

The TK35 on the other hand should probably be treated like the high beams on a car - I'd point it to the ground and / or lower the output in situations where it might annoy or even blind someone temporarily. 

You could let a friend ride your bike towards you with the lights on and see for yourself which configurations are "safe". If that's not possible, park it at one end of a football field, walk to the other end and back (obviously you have to leave the lights on in this instance too, and walk towards the bike on your way back)


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 6, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> I don't think you have to worry about annoying oncoming traffic with the E01 unless you drive your bike way too close to pedestrians walking towards you, and aim it directly at their eyes
> 
> The TK35 on the other hand should probably be treated like the high beams on a car - I'd point it to the ground and / or lower the output in situations where it might annoy or even blind someone temporarily.
> 
> You could let a friend ride your bike towards you with the lights on and see for yourself which configurations are "safe". If that's not possible, park it at one end of a football field, walk to the other end and back (obviously you have to leave the lights on in this instance too, and walk towards the bike on your way back)



Thank you for your answer,

1 What do you think, Todays Halogen, and HID Xenon Carheadlights, Their beamdistance when sining straight forward, and their Beam intensity? (CD) number?

2 Do you have a bike/bicycle, or a car, and what kind of lights you have on it?

3 Whats your most powerfull flashlight you have?


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 6, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you for your answer,
> 
> 1 What do you think, Todays Halogen, and HID Xenon Carheadlights, Their beamdistance when sining straight forward, and their Beam intensity? (CD) number?
> 
> ...



I'm going to keep my my answer short, but I hope that in doing so I don't come off as rude. I don't want you to feel snubbed, but since your questions are a bit off topic, I think it would have been better to send them to me in a PM (Private Message) or search for more appropriate threads (or start new ones if necessary). 

1. I don't have an opinion, mostly because I don't have a car, which partly answers question #2

2. I have a bicycle, and am embarrassed to admit that I have a very cheap, barely splash resistant light on it that provides far from enough light. Sometimes I use my LedLenser L7 as a front light, but I don't have a good mount for it so it bounces around too much.

3. Zebralight SC600


----------



## Jash (Mar 8, 2013)

Swede74, a good and cheap bicycle mount is to get two hose clamps (stainless steel) and pass one through the other (perpendicular) before mounting one to your handlebars. Tighten the one on the handlebars and then put your flashlight of choice through the other hose clamp.

Use some inner tune to protect both your handlebars and flashlight from scratches. I've used this set up on several bikes and it works a treat. This setup will hold a large flashlight like a TK41 solid as a rock. Though I don't use a TK41, usually just a single 18650 light or two.


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 23, 2013)

I dont want to start a new thread for this, altho I'm guessing nobody will read this buried here, so maybe I will have to :/

My new Fenix e01 is eating up fresh Duracell batteries, is it defective? Runtime is nowhere near 21 hours, more like 4 hours b4 the battery dims and dies completely. Went through 3 new AAA's in the past 4 days, using the light ~3 hours per day.

I thought this was supposed to be such an amazing lumen vampire workhorse?

I paid only $10.79 for this e01 from Amazon, it came in a new box but didn't include the battery as stated on the box, so maybe it was liquidation from a shady source?

Should I file a claim, or am I missing something? Barely worth the shipping, but on principle I'm annoyed. I bought this specifically bec I wanted a light that would last a long time on a low setting for daily bedside use. But having to change battery every day using for just 3 hours each day is ridiculous...

Did I get a bad run, or are these over-spec'ed?


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 23, 2013)

I've had a Fenix E01 for well over a year and it hasn't failed me a single time. It was my first ever EDC light, it's been dropped, scratched numerous times. It will always work, no matter what... I've used it for whatnot purposes. May be the most reliable light ever, despite its size


----------



## Ishango (Mar 23, 2013)

I've got quite a bunch of E01's as backup. One is on my keychain for 4+ years now and has never failed me. It is a great little light. Yours is probably defective indeed.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got a purple E01 on my key-biner for EDC. I'd be lost without it! While it's a tad large it's doable for me- but even one mm larger would be too big! It's not super bright but it's durable, reliable, and small enough that I can live with it in my pocket all the time. Sure, brighter would be nice but it's plenty powerful for what I use it for (eg. checking to see that equipment is turned off, getting my key in the door, finding items dropped, etc). 

One of the best things about it is the low price. I got mine from Amazon.com for $11 shipped (normally a buck or two more). If I lose it I won't freak out, and it's cheap enough to replace.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Mar 24, 2013)

joelbnyc said:


> [...] My new Fenix e01 is eating up fresh Duracell batteries, is it defective? Runtime is nowhere near 21 hours, more like 4 hours b4 the battery dims and dies completely. Went through 3 new AAA's in the past 4 days, using the light ~3 hours per day [...]




A member posted graphs of his E01 runtime on several Duracell Alkaline AAA and Energizer Lithium AAA batteries. On a Duracell Alkaline AAA, he was averaging around 8.3hr to 11hr of daylight mode followed by at least another 5hr of moonlight mode.

"_My Quick Fenix E01 Review_"
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196078-My-Quick-Fenix-E01-Review


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 24, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> A member posted graphs of his E01 runtime on several Duracell Alkaline AAA and Energizer Lithium AAA batteries. On a Duracell Alkaline AAA, he was averaging around 8.3hr to 11hr of daylight mode followed by at least another 5hr of moonlight mode.
> 
> "_My Quick Fenix E01 Review_"
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196078-My-Quick-Fenix-E01-Review



Thanks, yes based on those graphs I definitely received a bad light. I used 2 types of AAAs and saw significant brightness drops after a couple hours. That chart displays a flat horizontal line for 10 hours.

I guess that's amazon for you, although this was sold and fulfilled by amazon so it wasn't some sketchy liquidator. And I thought $11 for this light was normal price anyway.

Oh well, I'll try one more type of AAA, if same issues I'll email them links to that chart in my claim, thx again.

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 24, 2013)

joelbnyc said:


> more like 4 hours b4 the battery dims and dies completely.



Did you get an E05 by mistake perhaps? Or the factory installed a E05 circuit in your E01? Failing that, you got a dud or a dodgy clone.


----------



## nbp (Mar 24, 2013)

I did several E01 runtime tests awhile back. Now to see if I can remember what thread they were posted in. :thinking:


----------



## GreySave (Mar 26, 2013)

The E01 is a great back up light. Yes, there are brighter lights out there but brightness isn't everything. Run time also counts, and for that reason the E01 with its small size and common AAA cell is the perfect back up light for me.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 27, 2013)

Just came across a picture of my E01 on my photobucket 

Here's the guy, used & abused  I even now removed it from my keys and will carry it in my pocket for a while again... I need some close, intimate moments with it, I've been missing it...


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 27, 2013)

N N R, you just got it broke in, mines been on my keyring for about 4 years.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 27, 2013)

LightWalker, lol, I can't even read the serial number on yours and the logo has gotten ... blurred 

Tough little things  And when I think I was worried about the LED breaking or sth, lol.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 30, 2013)

I've dropped it several times on my keys and it just keeps going.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 31, 2013)

Sofiia said:


> Sorry for my poor English



No poor English there!

:welcome:


----------



## andy tims (Apr 10, 2013)

I was happy with my E01 but recently it just died. It was 3 years old, but I didn't drop it, or get it very wet so I'm not sure why it happened.


----------



## Racer (Apr 10, 2013)

I think even with all the advancements in LED technology, the E01 is still a great backup light. Output versus runtime is still respectable, but its extreme durability still puts it in a class almost all its own. And that is why I still have one on each keychain, even though I am a collector of AAA lights and can choose from a wide variety.


----------



## tugsus (Apr 11, 2013)

It's been my daily carry for 4 years just because of the size.

I liked it (and the cost) so much, I have them stashed in my bags and around the house.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 10, 2014)

Why is the fenix E01 not protected against dust, and humid air? There is no protection glass around the led itself, while other flashlights do have glass.

Why is that? Dust and moist/humid air can get come at the led.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Why is the fenix E01 not protected against dust, and humid air? There is no protection glass around the led itself, while other flashlights do have glass.
> 
> Why is that? Dust and moist/humid air can get come at the led.



No need for a glass in front of the led they used. And at the bottom of the led, under the bezel, there's a o-ring. The light is IPX8, so it can handle water.

edit; see > http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fenix-E01-unpotted-amp-driver-efficiency-data


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> No need for a glass in front of the led they used. And at the bottom of the led, under the bezel, there's a o-ring. The light is IPX8, so it can handle water.
> 
> edit; see > http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fenix-E01-unpotted-amp-driver-efficiency-data



I have this light, and its still going strong, for more than 2 years now.

Its perfect for inside and around the house at night, when you not need alot of light.


----------



## colight (Jun 10, 2014)

I have an E05 and take it with me everyday.I bought it three months ago,but it works well and I haven't changed the battery once! Of course ,I only use it for a few minutes everyday.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm considering ordering a few E01s, each with an Energizer L92, a stainless steel ball chain necklace, and a strip of SOLAS tape. This might make for a nice set of cheap lights for a power outage - everyone gets his/her own light! Of course, I'm probably the only one who would actually wear the light and/or get excited about it...


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Great lights at a great price. sure the tint sucks but as a simple cheap backup light/keychain light that's super reliable it still cant be beat . Kids like them as bedtime lights to scare away monsters too.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 11, 2014)

You can easily cure the tint problem on the E01. Just search E01 steel wool treatment on this forum.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 11, 2014)

colight said:


> I have an E05 and take it with me everyday.I bought it three months ago,but it works well and I haven't changed the battery once! Of course ,I only use it for a few minutes everyday.



EO1 thread matey.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 12, 2014)

ragweed said:


> You can easily cure the tint problem on the E01. Just search E01 steel wool treatment on this forum.



There I was thinking you were talking about getting Vinh to swap the LED for the warm one.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got a new E01 for less than $10, it was supposed to be Olive but it's more of a Natural HA III, I like it better than the greener olive. The new E01 is quite a bit brighter than the ones I bought in 2008 and 2009, it is much whiter too, Fenix must have done an upgrade since then.
Pictured below is my new E01 and the one I purchased in 09, my friend has been carrying it on his keys for a couple years and he throws his keys around like there is no light on them.


----------



## chazz (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice, if they did finally update the E01 to a actual white tint emitter, I may have to buy a couple more. 

So no typical blue/purple bowtie beam? How about some beam shots with old vs new?


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine is pretty white, here is a beamshot, an old one with scratchpad mod on left and new one on right. My friend has the old one that has not been scratch padded and it is very purple, the old one in this pic looks white and is floody in comparison.


----------



## chazz (Jan 23, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the pic. It looks improved for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 23, 2015)

YW, Maybe I can get a pic of the old one my friend has that hasn't been scratch padded with my new one tomorrow.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 23, 2015)

How does one know if they get a newer one or old inventory?


----------



## chazz (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like the specs have been changed on the Fenix webpage? New runtime of 16.5 hrs, didn't it used to be 21 hrs?


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 23, 2015)

chazz said:


> Looks like the specs have been changed on the Fenix webpage? New runtime of 16.5 hrs, didn't it used to be 21 hrs?



I think so, mine says 16h 30min on the new package.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 23, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I think so, mine says 16h 30min on the new package.



Wonder if it's fully regulated for the whole 16 1/2 hrs.

Where did you get your new version E01?


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 23, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Wonder if it's fully regulated for the whole 16 1/2 hrs.



No way, the old one was 8 - 10 hours followed by supposedly about 10 hours moon mode. The new one looks like it is about 15 lumens , it is quite a bit brighter than my older ones so there is no way it will maintain that brightness for 16 hours, I imagine at least half that 16h runtime is moon mode.

Edit: Runtime approximations based on nimh batteries.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 24, 2015)

I also have an old E01 from when they first came out. I picked up a brand new one a few month ago from REI and I noticed the same as others have commented—the new one is quite a bit brighter and has a whiter beam. 

The old one rode on my work keychain for over 7 years, was tossed to coworkers all the time and dropped pretty regularly (some coworkers can't catch ). Still works just fine. Never once a problem from it. E01s rocks!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

I love these lights. My kids each have one that they use in their rooms and take camping. They are so inexpensive I don't worry about them losing them, and so tough that I don't have to worry about them breaking em'. I have two of my own, (one natural and one black) and have them setup at two different brightnesses. The natural one has been left "stock", while the black one has a pretty heavily sanded LED for lower brightness and more flood. Also I use the chapstick diffuser but have wrapped the sides of the chapstick cap in black electrical tape so light only escapes through the top. Combined with the sanded LED it makes a PERFECT moon\firefly mode for dark adjusted eyes in the middle of the night. Probably my favorite flashlight.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 24, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> I love these lights. My kids each have one that they use in their rooms and take camping. They are so inexpensive I don't worry about them losing them, and so tough that I don't have to worry about them breaking em'. I have two of my own, (one natural and one black) and have them setup at two different brightnesses. The natural one has been left "stock", while the black one has a pretty heavily sanded LED for lower brightness and more flood. Also I use the chapstick diffuser but have wrapped the sides of the chapstick cap in black electrical tape so light only escapes through the top. Combined with the sanded LED it makes a PERFECT moon\firefly mode for dark adjusted eyes in the middle of the night. Probably my favorite flashlight.



In 2015 you can buy something almost the same in most tat shops for a £1 so now the EO1 is nothing more than a well overpriced dinosaur with junk status.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 24, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> In 2015 you can buy something almost the same in most tat shops for a £1 so now the EO1 is nothing more than a well overpriced dinosaur with junk status.


If by almost the same you mean lower overall quality, poorer tint and not potted for ruggedness, then maybe yes.

why always negative?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

Wait.....on second thought mcnair55 is right. They're garbage. Anyone want to buy mine? Somebody send mcnair55 a puppy quickly!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 24, 2015)

The E01 came out before everyone was using ANSI lumens and runtimes and was I think 10 emitter lumens and the runtime was 11 hours of regulation plus 10 hours of unregulated output. Users here measured that they were typically 7 OTF lumens, but found that the E01 had useable output for much longer than 21 hours.

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if the runtime has not changed at all in real use, but the 16.5 hour runtime we are now seeing is just a switch to ANSI.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 24, 2015)

Actually, mcnair is right. The E01 is way overpriced now. Dim, crap tint, you can pick up 10 lights like that for the price of 1 E01.

mcnair is dead wrong in his sig, though. But I suppose if I had an E01, I would feed it alkalines, in the hope that they'd leak and ruin it.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

Actually WalkIntoTheLight mcnair is WRONG!!! And if YOU or anyone else talks poopy about my favorite flashlight again I'm going to tell on you!!


----------



## chazz (Jan 24, 2015)

If/when I find out from a retailer that the emitters have indeed been updated (and from the other posts/beamshots, it looks like they have been) , and they have the updated ones in stock, I will be getting a couple more.

Unless someone actually wants to suggest a light that is 'better' for less than $10 bucks... For me, it needs to be as (or more) durable/trustworthy as the E01 otherwise I am not interested.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

good call chazz


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 24, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> If by almost the same you mean lower overall quality, poorer tint and not potted for ruggedness, then maybe yes.
> 
> why always negative?



Not negative just living now and not when purchased,great then crap now.



gurdygurds said:


> Actually WalkIntoTheLight mcnair is WRONG!!! And if YOU or anyone else talks poopy about my favorite flashlight again I'm going to tell on you!!



imo mcnair is right chappy.I can buy a better light in Poundland for a £1.The EO1 is a stitch up in today,s world,should be on sale on a counter top impulse buy for a max of 3$ US&A money.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also like that it's single mode, simple twist, tailstands, & has 10hrs of regulation + as many more useful hours.



mcnair55 said:


> imo mcnair is right chappy.I can buy a better light in Poundland for a £1.The EO1 is a stitch up in today,s world,should be on sale on a counter top impulse buy for a max of 3$ US&A money.


Does anyone know if any of these better, cheaper lights' electronics are also potted?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright mcnair I tried to warn you. I'm calling my mom right now. Next time I'm in North Wales I'm going to shine my E01 right in your eyes!



mcnair55 said:


> Not negative just living now and not when purchased,great then crap now.
> 
> 
> 
> imo mcnair is right chappy.I can buy a better light in Poundland for a £1.The EO1 is a stitch up in today,s world,should be on sale on a counter top impulse buy for a max of 3$ US&A money.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 24, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Alright mcnair I tried to warn you. I'm calling my mom right now. Next time I'm in North Wales I'm going to shine my E01 right in your eyes!



Next time you are in North Wales I will treat you to a coffee lol.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

Fair enough sir. Now kindly tell all these people that the E01 is your favorite flashlight and we can all get on with the rest of our day.



mcnair55 said:


> Next time you are in North Wales I will treat you to a coffee lol.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 24, 2015)

chazz said:


> If/when I find out from a retailer that the emitters have indeed been updated (and from the other posts/beamshots, it looks like they have been) , and they have the updated ones in stock, I will be getting a couple more.
> 
> Unless someone actually wants to suggest a light that is 'better' for less than $10 bucks... For me, it needs to be as (or more) durable/trustworthy as the E01 otherwise I am not interested.





I haven't seen a more durable/trustworthy light for less than $20.






leon2245 said:


> I also like that it's single mode, simple twist, tailstands, & has 10hrs of regulation + as many more useful hours.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if any of these better, cheaper lights' electronics are also potted?



You don't need potted electronics with watch batteries.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 24, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> You don't need potted electronics with watch batteries.




What about with all those aaa's that are better & cheaper than the e01- are any of them potted to your knowledge? Just out of curiosity, not really in the market.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 24, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> What about with all those aaa's that are better & cheaper than the e01- are any of them potted to your knowledge? Just out of curiosity, not really in the market.



Not that I know of.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 24, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I haven't seen a more durable/trustworthy light for less than $20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Readily available at 1/2 the price of Noahs EO1 in the UK and brighter.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2015)

Perhaps.......but that's not an E01 and we all know that God himself designed the E01. That Cyba-lite may be ok....but 
I'm going to have to go with God on this one.



mcnair55 said:


> Readily available at 1/2 the price of Noahs EO1 in the UK and brighter.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lumens per dollar trumps all.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 24, 2015)

Reliability trumps all. That is why there are E01's on my key rings. If I need light, I know it will work. You can keep all of the three dollar cheap crap that's brighter. My opinion. No more strongly worded than the E01 haters posts... :kiss: :grouphug: To quote my Wife, "You're entitled to your opinion even if it's wrong."


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 24, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Readily available at 1/2 the price of Noahs EO1 in the UK and brighter.



Looks like a rebranded Ultrafire, don't get it wet or drop it.


----------



## Ishango (Jan 24, 2015)

I too love this little light. It is not the brightest, but few lights can take the abuse the E01 can for the same price. I have to check with my Fenix dealer to see if they have updated versions.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 24, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Reliability trumps all. That is why there are E01's on my key rings. If I need light, I know it will work. You can keep all of the three dollar cheap crap that's brighter. My opinion. No more strongly worded than the E01 haters posts... :kiss: :grouphug: To quote my Wife, "You're entitled to your opinion even if it's wrong."



+1 Well said.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice Bob Weir quote in your sig line, jonny. The Thin Man rocks. :wave:


----------



## dervishMe (Jan 24, 2015)

Found a forgotten eo1 the other day in the drawer...must be 6-7years old when it first came out. Still bright with the original battery.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 25, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Reliability trumps all. That is why there are E01's on my key rings. If I need light, I know it will work. You can keep all of the three dollar cheap crap that's brighter. My opinion. No more strongly worded than the E01 haters posts... :kiss: :grouphug: To quote my Wife, "You're entitled to your opinion even if it's wrong."



Exactly. For the reasons above, the E01 is just as awesome today as it was many years ago.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, my very first light was the E01. Later, when I got more and more into lights, I realized that it wasn't as bright as I needed a light to be at times. However, the E01's proved to be so reliable and so TOUGH that not long ago I paid the same money for another E01 just to put it on my keys, bang it around whatnot and know that it'll never ever fail. It may be pricey for a tiny light like that, but I'm all about its being build like a tank and working no matter what you do to it. Or maybe I just don't see enough AAA lights in my country to compare.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 25, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> Well, my very first light was the E01. Later, when I got more and more into lights, I realized that it wasn't as bright as I needed a light to be at times. However, the E01's proved to be so reliable and so TOUGH that not long ago I paid the same money for another E01 just to put it on my keys, bang it around whatnot and know that it'll never ever fail. It may be pricey for a tiny light like that, but I'm all about its being build like a tank and working no matter what you do to it. Or maybe I just don't see enough AAA lights in my country to compare.




Correct you do not see enough lights to compare.The EO1 is a seriously dependable light source that takes abuse but as technology has moved on the EO1 is now hideously over priced compared to the competition.The chappy who said do not get my cyberlight wet or dropped is just been silly and trying to be clever.It has been dropped and left in my jeans pocket and had a 40 degree wash and came out working and still does.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 25, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Readily available at 1/2 the price of Noahs EO1 in the UK and brighter.


E01 thread matey


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 25, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Correct you do not see enough lights to compare.The EO1 is a seriously dependable light source that takes abuse but as technology has moved on the EO1 is now hideously over priced compared to the competition.The chappy who said do not get my cyberlight wet or dropped is just been silly and trying to be clever.It has been dropped and left in my jeans pocket and had a 40 degree wash and came out working and still does.



I'm sure it's a fine light but I doubt it's as robust as the E01.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 25, 2015)

välineurheilija said:


> E01 thread matey



And if you read the all the posts matey you will understand why the pictured light is there


----------



## chazz (Jan 25, 2015)

välineurheilija said:


> E01 thread matey



Agreed, I for one vote for getting this thread back on topic, you guys can start a new thread for the 'wannabe EO1 killer' and post potential candidates there. You could even post a link to it in here for those that are curious.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 25, 2015)

EO1, is my flashlight with the less throw of all my lights, and the Nitecore TM36, my farthest throwing light.

Both awsome lights.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 25, 2015)

As far as I am concerned the EO1 thread never went off topic,just checked my alkaline battery in mine and all is good.The good point for an EO1 being so outdated is it is great for finishing off old Alkies.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 25, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Nice Bob Weir quote in your sig line, jonny. The Thin Man rocks. :wave:


 Yes sir! :rock:


Here is my example of this cockroach of flashlights.


----------



## paratrooper (Jan 25, 2015)

I gave one to my wife a few years ago and she has it on her key chain. Very often she will tell me 'I had to use my little torch today' Every once in awhile I put in a fresh rechargeable cell and it keeps on tickin'


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 25, 2015)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Yes sir! :rock:
> 
> 
> Here is my example of this cockroach of flashlights.




Is this after NORMAL USE??? LOL, poor light. I mean, did you treat it with something or it wore out so much on its own?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 25, 2015)

^^ It is starting to look like I tried to polish it or something, but no, that's just from years and years of being carried every single day on my keys.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow. Cool  It'll soon look like some special black&white limited edition


----------



## martinaee (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL at first I thought you had sanded/stripped it. It's weird how the coating isn't gone on the smooth parts much.

I gave my E01 away a long time ago. It's time to get another. I wish this light could get a very similar emitter but just with a better tint.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 25, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> EO1, is my flashlight with the less throw of all my lights, and the Nitecore TM36, my farthest throwing light.
> 
> Both awsome lights.



*ಠ_ಠ *. It's a 10 lumen light... I don't think we can talk much about throw _or_ flood with it. That's like comparing a (very long) burning match stick to a military-grade flame thrower.

The E01 can out throw lights that are on a 1 lumen setting though :naughty:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 25, 2015)

My E01 survived a alkaline leakage, dropped hundred of times, and opened hundred of beer bottles. Still ticking... It seems even alkaline leak won't kill it.


----------



## nbp (Jan 25, 2015)

Ahh, two of my very favorite antagonists, joining forces here to slam our beloved E01!



mcnair55 said:


> In 2015 you can buy something almost the same in most tat shops for a £1 so now the EO1 is nothing more than a well overpriced dinosaur with junk status.


 
mcnair, always at the ready, eager to jump in and denigrate all but the absolute cheapest of lights, claiming they hold no measurable advantage over the convenience store counter crap lights. If I had a nickel for every time it happened, I might have enough to buy one of those pricey E01s you all talk about!

Show me a one dollar light with the ruggedness, reliability and build quality of the E01 and I will be shocked. I'm sure they all sport potted electronics, butter smooth threads and Type III anodizing too, right??? I'll give you my addy and you can send me one and I'll personally subject it to all that my E01s have been subjected to. If they survive I'll eat my words here. 



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Actually, mcnair is right. The E01 is way overpriced now. Dim, crap tint, you can pick up 10 lights like that for the price of 1 E01.



$1 lights of equal quality? Please. See above.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 25, 2015)

The fenix e01 built its reputation over many many years through actual usage. How have the $1 lights and local hardware/store lights (you guys say are better) held up over time?

i want the light to work when I need it. Not if it breaks it is not a big deal since I can buy another one due to the low cost.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 25, 2015)

*mcnair55*, you feel free to use YOUR cheap little dollar store crap lights, and then tell us all about how great they are. When you use your lights to play with, as obviously that's all you do, I'm sure they are fine. As I've been using lights, since 1979, as a Firefighter/Paramedic/Tactical Paramedic, and off duty with my CCW, excuse me if i find YOUR use and comments, like your flashlights, crap and junk. Every time i see your comments, all i can think is how much you must enjoy hearing yourself talk.

My .02


----------



## martinaee (Jan 25, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Actually, mcnair is right. The E01 is way overpriced now. Dim, crap tint, you can pick up 10 lights like that for the price of 1 E01.
> 
> mcnair is dead wrong in his sig, though. But I suppose if I had an E01, I would feed it alkalines, in the hope that they'd leak and ruin it.



LOL I HAVE to reply to this. Sure the E01 has the purplest of purple people tints ever... and sure it's 10 lumens (apparently 15 in the newer ones)... but it's TEN dollars and bombproof and uses almost literally every bit of juice in a cell (especially alkaline).

For a tiny apocalypse light it's worth every penny. If a ten dollar light is too expensive you shouldn't be on CPF lol. If they have really been updated I really need to get another one again.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 25, 2015)

martinaee said:


> If they have really been updated I really need to get another one again.




+1. Anyone know where we can get an updated E01. I checked REI, Fenix-store, goininggear, and Ebay; all have the old spec.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 25, 2015)

I got mine at Fenixgear with a 20% off code. They have the old specs on their website but the specs on the package were different.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 26, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I got mine at Fenixgear with a 20% off code. They have the old specs on their website but the specs on the package were different.



mind sharing the 20% code. I would love to get one.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 26, 2015)

WORK, I don't know if it's still valid but it might save you a dollar and some change.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 26, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> WORK, I don't know if it's still valid but it might save you a dollar and some change.



FLOOD is good for 20% off.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 26, 2015)

If you want to see the one I winter torture tested and was laughed at for, pop into the Fenix E99? thread. I'll post more here tonight after I get to a camera. Boiled it, froze it, half a dozen constant on runtime tests with every cell imaginable, ran it through my dishwasher, threw it repeatedly at a rock wall, banged it around tied to my snow shovel, tossed it across my concrete garage floor literally 200 times, ran it over on and off with my car on a blacktop driveway, ran it over again a couple times with a water tanker truck here at work on blacktop. That was all four years ago. Since then, it's lived on my keychain. Still makes light every time I turn the head. I'm almost embarrassed over how many I've bought since then to gift or stash away. Even bought two from Vinh with warm emitters back a couple years ago. My college age son carries one and neglects it terribly, but it still works... 

EDIT- Just bumped the E99 thread here onto the first page, pics of my EO1 are on page 7, post 182.


----------



## otis311 (Jan 26, 2015)

Scout24, did your torture test thread get lost in the great forum crash? Epic thread.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 26, 2015)

nbp said:


> Ahh, two of my very favorite antagonists, joining forces here to slam our beloved E01!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may not like my opinion but It is what I find in the year 2015.As I said a rugged dependable but well over priced compared to others.Sorry it disappoints but healthy debate is good.



RWT1405 said:


> *mcnair55*, you feel free to use YOUR cheap little dollar store crap lights, and then tell us all about how great they are. When you use your lights to play with, as obviously that's all you do, I'm sure they are fine. As I've been using lights, since 1979, as a Firefighter/Paramedic/Tactical Paramedic, and off duty with my CCW, excuse me if i find YOUR use and comments, like your flashlights, crap and junk. Every time i see your comments, all i can think is how much you must enjoy hearing yourself talk.
> 
> My .02



I do not play with lights chappy,I actually carry an edc for work and also sell Led lights as part of my tool portfolio.I am confused you find my collection of lights junk when I own and have paid for a large collection of Fenix-Nitecore-Eagletac-Klarus-Led Lenser and Maglite plus numerous other non branded.As a light enthusiast I enjoy buying and using non branded lights which I find last equally as well as brands.Why the personal attack just because I have an opinion that differs from your own?

You will note from the pic I do own an EO1


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 26, 2015)

otis311 said:


> Scout24, did your torture test thread get lost in the great forum crash? Epic thread.



That thread was epic indeed, I think the E01 is actually manufactured by Cyberdyne Systems and not Fenix.


----------



## otis311 (Jan 26, 2015)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I think the E01 is actually manufactured by Cyberdyne Systems and not Fenix.



That must be why my E01 has become self aware.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 26, 2015)

lovecpf


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 26, 2015)

jonnyfgroove said:


> That thread was epic indeed, I think the E01 is actually manufactured by Cyberdyne Systems and not Fenix.


----------



## chazz (Jan 26, 2015)

LOL, that makes me want to watch T2  

I got a response back from Fenix-Store and indeed they have been updated, they just have not updated their web page yet, and they do have the new ones in stock. 
So I just ordered a couple new "2015 Edition" E01s.  (Actually, I have no idea when they were actually updated, maybe 2014)

Where is this epic E01 torture thread you speak of???


----------



## scout24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Some of the initial thread is still there, minus pics. Didn't lose it all...


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 26, 2015)

Under ten bucks delivered. Thanks for the discount code. Got another olive en route. :twothumbs


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 26, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Under ten bucks delivered. Thanks for the discount code. Got another olive en route. :twothumbs



You bet, I think you will like the improvements over the older one.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 26, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> WORK, I don't know if it's still valid but it might save you a dollar and some change.



LOL lightwalker,

I need to apologize. I thought you told me to "work" and get the code, nothing comes easy... I called you a jerk... So sorry! LOL


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 26, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> LOL lightwalker,
> 
> I need to apologize. I thought you told me to "work" and get the code, nothing comes easy... I called you a jerk... So sorry! LOL



LOL, no the code is WORK, I guess I should have elaborated a little, sorry about that.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 26, 2015)

Purple and olive left.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 27, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Under ten bucks delivered.



If they've upgrade the LED, then I take back my earlier post. $10 ain't bad.

However, it comes out closer to $30, shipped to Canada. This still makes it a poor choice for non-US buyers, compared to better lights you can get for the same $$.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy Breakthrough Batman. So my wife has been thinking I'm a bit odd to be all into flashlights lately. But last night, she actually ASKED if I could get her a keychain light! Muwahahahahaaa !!!! The E01 that's on its way will go straight to her keychain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> If they've upgrade the LED, then I take back my earlier post. $10 ain't bad.
> 
> However, it comes out closer to $30, shipped to Canada. This still makes it a poor choice for non-US buyers, compared to better lights you can get for the same $$.



hidcanada.com has them for $11.99, I don't know if they have the new ones or not.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 27, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Holy Breakthrough Batman. So my wife has been thinking I'm a bit odd to be all into flashlights lately. But last night, she actually ASKED if I could get her a keychain light! Muwahahahahaaa !!!! The E01 that's on its way will go straight to her keychain.



Excellent!!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 27, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> hidcanada.com has them for $11.99, I don't know if they have the new ones or not.



No. It's $21.15, including the cheapest shipping and taxes. Still too expensive, even if they do have the new ones.

Why do people insist on ignoring shipping costs? Whenever I shop, that's one of the first things I check.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> No. It's $21.15, including the cheapest shipping and taxes. Still too expensive, even if they do have the new ones.
> 
> Why do people insist on ignoring shipping costs? Whenever I shop, that's one of the first things I check.



I didn't know shipping was so expensive in Canada, that is ridiculous, I paid a dollar for shipping.


----------



## gunga (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes Canadian shipping is insane. The only practical way to get it would be to order with other items, maybe a dealer in Asia.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a beamshot of the old one that I gave to my friend that has not been modified with a scratch pad and my new one.


----------



## Bill S. (Jan 27, 2015)

Just ordered an Olive from Fenixgear. Under $10 shipped. Thanks for the heads-up and the coupon code!


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

Bill S. said:


> Just ordered an Olive from Fenixgear. Under $10 shipped. Thanks for the heads-up and the coupon code!



:thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Jan 27, 2015)

If the one on the right is the new one, I may have to get some more! That is quite an improvement. More like the Nichia DS color and beam pattern of a few years ago, but brighter. I like!!




LightWalker said:


> I got a beamshot of the old one that I gave to my friend that has not been modified with a scratch pad and my new one.


----------



## chazz (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks LightWalker for the photo!

Both with fresh batteries? That is a huge difference...


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Holy Breakthrough Batman. So my wife has been thinking I'm a bit odd to be all into flashlights lately. But last night, she actually ASKED if I could get her a keychain light! Muwahahahahaaa !!!! The E01 that's on its way will go straight to her keychain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



She's gonna say, "that was quick".


----------



## scout24 (Jan 27, 2015)

Lightwalker- That's a heckuva difference! Thanks for the pic...


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

nbp said:


> If the one on the right is the new one, I may have to get some more! That is quite an improvement. More like the Nichia DS color and beam pattern of a few years ago, but brighter. I like!!



Fenix definitely did an upgrade on this light and I like it.



chazz said:


> Thanks LightWalker for the photo!
> 
> Both with fresh batteries? That is a huge difference...



YW, I had fully charged nimh's in both lights. 



scout24 said:


> Lightwalker- That's a heckuva difference! Thanks for the pic...



YW


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

lol.


LightWalker said:


> She's gonna say, "that was quick".


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, I'm getting a new one too after that beam shot.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

LightWalker, the one on the right is the new version and has NOT been modified or you did take the scratch pad to it??


LightWalker said:


> I got a beamshot of the old one that I gave to my friend that has not been modified with a scratch pad and my new one.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 27, 2015)

Couldn't resist so I ordered one from fenixgear. I hope they send me the newer version... it's the only reason I pulled the trigger for another one. I already have 2 older version..


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> LightWalker, the one on the right is the new version and has NOT been modified or you did take the scratch pad to it??



The one on the right is the new one and neither of the lights in that photo have been modified.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow that's crazy. Excited to see what my new one's beam looks like. Oh one other thing, what were the specs on the box of the new light from Fenixgear?? Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 27, 2015)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Couldn't resist so I ordered one from fenixgear. I hope they send me the newer version... it's the only reason I pulled the trigger for another one. I already have 2 older version..



I don't think they would have shipped me a new one if they had old ones in stock. Here is a pic of the package with the specs.






gurdygurds said:


> Wow that's crazy. Excited to see what my new one's beam looks like. Thanks man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



You bet, I hope you like yours much as I like mine. I've had a more expensive aaa light with multimodes before and ran it on a 10440 li-ion battery but it did not have the feel and smooth threads that the E01 has. I prefer the single mode on and off, no multiple twisting to get to the light level I want and I like the 13-15 lumen output for an aaa light, if I need brighter or dimmer I usually have 1 or 2 other lights on me. After using a 10440 I discovered that I don't like running such small lights that hard, it generates too much heat, requires a lot of recharging, and the runtime is very short and I don't think it is good to discharge a li-ion batt. In 10 min.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree. There is just something about the feel and simplicity of that little light. Knowing you can not worry about/beat the snot out of it and it will still perform makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. The light that got me started and the light that brings me back to reality when I need a little kick in the arse. LightWalker you are the man. Much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nbp (Jan 27, 2015)

I have been thinking for a while I should have more of these, and the new beamshots put me over. Just ordered 2 blue ones from Fenixstore. They had the updated specs on their site. With a coupon code it was $19.70 for both of them, free shipping. And they have all the colors. Saweet! One is going in my BOB to replace one I gave away, so I will be back to two in there, and one might go in my pile of pocket tools for work. I have a super beat up one in my truck console - I don't know if I should keep trashing that one or let that one rest and start in on a new one.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

Truck console light must continue to get worked as a truck light in my opinion. These things don't enjoy rest!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nbp (Jan 27, 2015)

It used to be on keys, the console is already a reprieve! Haha. I should find the pics of that one.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 27, 2015)

speaking of pics why can't i post photos from my phone using the candlepowerfxorums app??


----------



## gunga (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone want to pick me a couple blues and ship em to me since I'm in the 3rd world country of Canada where shipping is a week's wages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RobertM (Jan 28, 2015)

E01 on the left was purchased April 2008. E01 on the right was purchased July 2014. Both have fresh batteries and neither have been modded. Both lights are about 9 in from the textured wall and was taken with an iPhone 6.







The hotspot of the newer one does have some purple in it and it become more obvious at greater distances. Up close, the warmer spill sort of overpowers the purple in the hotspot. Regardless, the newer one is noticeable brighter in practice.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 28, 2015)

nbp said:


> I have been thinking for a while I should have more of these, and the new beamshots put me over. Just ordered 2 blue ones from Fenixstore. They had the updated specs on their site. With a coupon code it was $19.70 for both of them, free shipping. And they have all the colors. Saweet! One is going in my BOB to replace one I gave away, so I will be back to two in there, and one might go in my pile of pocket tools for work. I have a super beat up one in my truck console - I don't know if I should keep trashing that one or let that one rest and start in on a new one.



I think you're gonna want to use the new one. 



gurdygurds said:


> speaking of pics why can't i post photos from my phone using the candlepowerfxorums app??



I think you have to have a photo editor like Photobucket.



RobertM said:


> E01 on the left was purchased April 2008. E01 on the right was purchased July 2014. Both have fresh batteries and neither have been modded. Both lights are about 9 in from the textured wall and was taken with an iPhone 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice beamshot RobertM, I would have got a better beamshot myself but my friend was about to leave with his light so I had to take a quick snapshot. I don't really notice much of a purple tint on mine unless I shine it on a white wall at a distance.


----------



## SixM (Jan 28, 2015)

Being an E01 fan also, I of course am going to need some new ones. Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## run4jc (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, I fell prey to this also. Just ordered 3 from the Fenix Store. I'll add 'em to my stash. As someone said in an earlier post, they'll still be working when all that's left are cockroaches!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gunga- Happily! I'll be placing an order this week, PM or post here to confirm...


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 28, 2015)

Can we get a shot of the led in the head itself? Can you push it in with your finger like the old 5mm?

Any full reviews out there for the new version..... with the light being so popular I imagine one is in order.....


----------



## scout24 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll be abuse and runtime testing along side a NOS old version as soon as mine show up.


----------



## gunga (Jan 28, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Gunga- Happily! I'll be placing an order this week, PM or post here to confirm...



Oooh! That would be great!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

for us Canadians. $16.81 with free shipping from aliexpress. not bad right?


----------



## gunga (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't know or trust Aliexpress. Good price tho.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 28, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I'll be abuse and runtime testing along side a NOS old version as soon as mine show up.



Don't forget to push on the LED!


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

yeah i've never used them before but i think they are legit. i was trying to work out the options. For one E01. its $21.79 from hidcanada. from fenixgear even with the 20% discount, total including shipping and conversion rate its $25.42. still too much.



gunga said:


> Don't know or trust Aliexpress. Good price tho.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 28, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I'll be abuse and runtime testing along side a NOS old version as soon as mine show up.



This sounds awesome! Since they have been updated, I was just wondering, and hoping, that they are just has durable and tough as the older ones. I'm excited to see your findings.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 28, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Can we get a shot of the led in the head itself? Can you push it in with your finger like the old 5mm?
> 
> Any full reviews out there for the new version..... with the light being so popular I imagine one is in order.....



I have big fingers so I can barely touch the emitter but here is a shot of it.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't wait!


scout24 said:


> I'll be abuse and runtime testing along side a NOS old version as soon as mine show up.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 28, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I have big fingers so I can barely touch the emitter but here is a shot of it.



I can say that it doesn't look like any of the 5mm I have. It isn't a cree as the cree ones I have don't have any purple at any stage. It could be an upgraded Nichia as all Nichia's that I have all have varying degrees of purple tinges including the warm whites but those wires across the led substrate don't seem to match the ones I have. I can't really tell though, would be good to project the beam on to a wall focused with an aspheric lens. The slightly whiter tint could also be one the newer Nichias too which are less 9000K and more 5000K.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> I can say that it doesn't look like any of the 5mm I have. It isn't a cree as the cree ones I have don't have any purple at any stage. It could be an upgraded Nichia as all Nichia's that I have all have varying degrees of purple tinges including the warm whites but those wires across the led substrate don't seem to match the ones I have. I can't really tell though, would be good to project the beam on to a wall focused with an aspheric lens. The slightly whiter tint could also be one the newer Nichias too which are less 9000K and more 5000K.



It's definitely not a Cree and the package says it utilizes a Nichia white GS LED. What would you look for with an aspheric lens?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 28, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I have big fingers so I can barely touch the emitter but here is a shot of it.




Thanks brother.

:thumbsup:


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 28, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> :thumbsup:



You're welcome.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 28, 2015)

RobertM said:


> E01 on the left was purchased April 2008. E01 on the right was purchased July 2014.



Oh wow. Looks nice even if there is some purple. I don't know if I like that they boosted it or not (even if it's a newer/upgraded slightly led). I know the battery life isn't affected THAT much but it seems there are almost no lights these days where it's all about a nice long run time while still being a single mode light. That being said I think I will buy another E01 now.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 28, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> It's definitely not a Cree and the package says it utilizes a Nichia white GS LED. What would you look for with an aspheric lens?



The projection of the substrate and the wires coming off it. The old GS has the wires pretty down the middle. In fact, all different versions I have are like that. Your picture looks like there is one down the middle and the other one is offset a bit but now you mention the that it says Nichia GS, it is probably a parallax thing. 

In that case, it is going to be either a 510GS or a 570GS. My guess is 570GS as the 500 is the one with the horrible beam and angry purple tint. Looks like they are finally out of stock of the 500GS led's. The 510GS fixed that purple and I would say that it has less blue than the 570GS. The 570GS if anything is blue rather than purple. 

I wonder if the driver has changed? The 510 and 570 can both be driven up to 70mA. I think it was 30mA for the old E01? Tail cap draws anyone?


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> The projection of the substrate and the wires coming off it. The old GS has the wires pretty down the middle. In fact, all different versions I have are like that. Your picture looks like there is one down the middle and the other one is offset a bit but now you mention the that it says Nichia GS, it is probably a parallax thing.
> 
> In that case, it is going to be either a 510GS or a 570GS. My guess is 570GS as the 500 is the one with the horrible beam and angry purple tint. Looks like they are finally out of stock of the 500GS led's. The 510GS fixed that purple and I would say that it has less blue than the 570GS. The 570GS if anything is blue rather than purple.
> 
> I wonder if the driver has changed? The 510 and 570 can both be driven up to 70mA. I think it was 30mA for the old E01? Tail cap draws anyone?



I have an aspheric lens.





This is the best shot I could get.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 29, 2015)

Guys, sorry, but can you please tell me again what lumens the NEW version of the E01 has? I forgot and now as the discussion went on and on, I have to re-read pages of the thread to find it again. Thanks


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 29, 2015)

The package says 13 Lumens.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks  So.... the update is only 3 lumens ?!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> Thanks  So.... the update is only 3 lumens ?!



No, it was 10 LED lumens, it was measured to be around 7 OTF or so.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 29, 2015)

So they almost doubled the output!!!  Can't wait to do my side by side runtime tests. I hope the increase in output is solely the result of a more efficient emitter and not at the cost of efficiency. Heading out to purchase some USA made Duracell AAA's today. I have a pile of Energizer lithiums at home, so I'll run old and new on both side by side.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 29, 2015)

scout24 said:


> So they almost doubled the output!!!  Can't wait to do my side by side runtime tests. I hope the increase in output is solely the result of a more efficient emitter and not at the cost of efficiency. Heading out to purchase some USA made Duracell AAA's today. I have a pile of Energizer lithiums at home, so I'll run old and new on both side by side.



Absolutely count me in as very much looking forward to your findings!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking at the old runtime graph Fenix had for the E01, it does look to reach 10% at around 16-17 hours, so I'm willing to bet that all that has changed is the LED and theuse of ANSI specs.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 29, 2015)

scout24 said:


> So they almost doubled the output!!!  Can't wait to do my side by side runtime tests. I hope the increase in output is solely the result of a more efficient emitter and not at the cost of efficiency. Heading out to purchase some USA made Duracell AAA's today. I have a pile of Energizer lithiums at home, so I'll run old and new on both side by side.



Tell ya what - while scout is testing the run time, I'll pop mine in my sphere and give out the front lumen ratings for both "old" and "new" versions. USPS says mine will be here Saturday 1/31. Let's see - bullet proof, long run time, output increased, price reduced? What's not to like? Sure, they aren't the most technologically advanced lights out there but proven reliability trumps bling every day (IMHO).


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone ever thought of asking Mythbusters test the bomb-proofness everybody keep claiming?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 29, 2015)

TheBelgian said:


> Anyone ever thought of asking Mythbusters test the bomb-proofness everybody keep claiming?



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-cop-injured&p=3110167&viewfull=1#post3110167


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 29, 2015)

Jamie seems to be ignorant of the basic engineering aspects of flashlights.


----------



## nbp (Jan 29, 2015)

Plus, although the output may not be greatly increased, the beam pattern and tint quality surely have!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 29, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> Jamie seems to be ignorant of the basic engineering aspects of flashlights.



Yup, dude is tarted.

To the topic: REVIEW! REVIEW! REVIEW!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 29, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I have an aspheric lens.
> 
> This is the best shot I could get.



Yep, guess the other shot looked like a parallax issue. The wire is slightly off for the larger substrate but straight down the middle. With the tint through the aspheric lens, hmm, still can't tell if it is a 510 or 570 but now thinking 510 looking back at the white wall beam pictures. There is more of a hot spot. The 570 is quite a wide beam.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Yep, guess the other shot looked like a parallax issue. The wire is slightly off for the larger substrate but straight down the middle. With the tint through the aspheric lens, hmm, still can't tell if it is a 510 or 570 but now thinking 510 looking back at the white wall beam pictures. There is more of a hot spot. The 570 is quite a wide beam.



I didn't get a very good photo with the aspherical lens so I don't think it will help much in making a determination.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 29, 2015)

Just to correct my earlier speculations about a few things,

with the drive current, I forgot that our fellow CPFer Chimo showed that the driver is constant voltage at 3.2V. This results in around 24mA for the old E01 and 48mA if this was the 570GS. That would result in the 13 lumen spec. 

The other thing, I just put a 510GS in a battery junction freebie keychain light and oh was it blue. So blue. This is not a 510GS, so I am almost certain that this has to be a 570GS.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 29, 2015)

So I think this is the third iteration of the E01, all using the Nichia GS starting off with the 500, then 510 and now 570. 

A couple of years ago, some users had mentioned that the packaging had changed and it said 13 lumens rather than 10. Didn't occur to me that they updated the LED back then to the 510 and now we have finally have a version with the 570. It also makes sense now why Vinh's warm white mod looks brighter than my stock, as that probably had a 510 warm white.

Only problem now is to let all the stocks of the old E01's sell out so I can get one with these latest LED's. Or hope Fenix finally makes an AA version of this. Would displace my Gerber Infinity Ultra if they did.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 29, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> Jamie seems to be ignorant of the basic engineering aspects of flashlights.



I always feared that Jamie is a bit of an *ss. They try to dress him up as the mysterious walrus-man, but in reality I think he's just an a**.

ON TOPIC:
Since when is the latest update? I've got a Jan 2014 E01, at close range the beam is ok, but from a few feet it is definitely purple.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 29, 2015)

gunga said:


> ... I'm in the 3rd world country of Canada where shipping is a week's wages.


Since you live in Vancouver, why not just go to Warriors & Wonders? They carry most of the Fenix models.


----------



## gunga (Jan 29, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> Since you live in Vancouver, why not just go to Warriors & Wonders? They carry most of the Fenix models.



Good point. I forgot about that... Not sure they have the latest version but you're right about that...


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> So I think this is the third iteration of the E01, all using the Nichia GS starting off with the 500, then 510 and now 570.
> 
> A couple of years ago, some users had mentioned that the packaging had changed and it said 13 lumens rather than 10. Didn't occur to me that they updated the LED back then to the 510 and now we have finally have a version with the 570. It also makes sense now why Vinh's warm white mod looks brighter than my stock, as that probably had a 510 warm white.
> 
> Only problem now is to let all the stocks of the old E01's sell out so I can get one with these latest LED's. Or hope Fenix finally makes an AA version of this. Would displace my Gerber Infinity Ultra if they did.



I got mine from Fenixgear for less than $10 shipped with the coupon code "WORK". I would like to see an AA version myself, it would go well with my Gerber Recon which can run on an AA or AAA.



TheBelgian said:


> ON TOPIC:
> Since when is the latest update? I've got a Jan 2014 E01, at close range the beam is ok, but from a few feet it is definitely purple.



I don't know when they updated them, I don't think Fenix made any announcement of an upgrade, they have recently changed the specs though.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Flashaholics have been hoping for a AA version of the E01 for years. The closest I've found is an Arc P with a AA body, or, even better, I have a Peak Kilimanjaro SS with a single led.

I ordered a new E01 in olive, can't wait...into the B.O.B.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 29, 2015)

More beamshots please 
If possible next to E05.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> So I think this is the third iteration of the E01, all using the Nichia GS starting off with the 500, then 510 and now 570.
> 
> A couple of years ago, some users had mentioned that the packaging had changed and it said 13 lumens rather than 10. Didn't occur to me that they updated the LED back then to the 510 and now we have finally have a version with the 570. It also makes sense now why Vinh's warm white mod looks brighter than my stock, as that probably had a 510 warm white.
> 
> Only problem now is to let all the stocks of the old E01's sell out so I can get one with these latest LED's. Or hope Fenix finally makes an AA version of this. Would displace my Gerber Infinity Ultra if they did.



It may be easy to tell which iteration is which by the packaging. When they updated the lumen output for the 2nd iteration, it was still advertised as having that 21 hour runtime IIRC.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 29, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> Flashaholics have been hoping for a AA version of the E01 for years. The closest I've found is an Arc P with a AA body, or, even better, I have a Peak Kilimanjaro SS with a single led.



I have this, which is an E01 head in a cheap $2 AA body. Not tough though, dropped a few times and the head is only pressed in so it pops out all the time. 








defloyd77 said:


> It may be easy to tell which iteration is which by the packaging. When they updated the lumen output for the 2nd iteration, it was still advertised as having that 21 hour runtime IIRC.



Hmm, I still have the box from August 2013 and that does mention the 21 hour run time but does not mention output anywhere, but this was the one modded my Vinh. Not sure what generation it is. The very first one I got came in a blister pack. I think you are on to something there.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Hmm, I still have the box from August 2013 and that does mention the 21 hour run time but does not mention output anywhere, but this was the one modded my Vinh. Not sure what generation it is. The very first one I got came in a blister pack. I think you are on to something there.



I don't know when you got your first E01 or when they went from boxes to blister packs, but the E01 was first released in a box when they came out in 2008.

EDIT: There was at least 2 different box styles from what I'm seeing online, my original had a planet in the background that took up much of the front of the box, the other one has E01 in silver colors and also shows the different colors the E01 is available in.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 29, 2015)

defloyd77 said:


> I don't know when you got your first E01 or when they went from boxes to blister packs, but the E01 was first released in a box when they came out in 2008.



September 1 2008. It was a blister pack and it came with a battery too. Can't read the serial number on the head anymore, AU1227xx. The later ones I got came in boxes and have spare O-rings. Still on the original O-rings though. Could be different for different regions


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> September 1 2008. It was a blister pack and it came with a battery too. Can't read the serial number on the head anymore, AU1227xx. The later ones I got came in boxes and have spare O-rings. Still on the original O-rings though. Could be different for different regions



I guess it must be different for different regions, I got mine May 20th 2008 in a box with a battery and spare o-ring. Seeing as yours starts with AU and mine starts with US, they were obviously doing serials by country, so them doing different packaging doesn't seem farfetched.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just received mine. Brighter, but still a purplish hot spot. those of you who got a nice cream color won the tint lotto.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 30, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> Just received mine. Brighter, but still a purplish hot spot. those of you who got a nice cream color won the tint lotto.



+3. I purchased 3. Planning to use one and gift the other two. All three are brighter, but all have purplish hot spots. :sigh:


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe some are whiter than others, mine has some purple tint in the hotspot but not near as bad as older versions.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'll have mine on Monday, first thing one will get is the steel wool treatment if the purple hotspot is there. Then runtime and torture testing!!!


----------



## Grijon (Jan 30, 2015)

FWIW, I bought 30 (thirty) E01s in late November 2014. They all arrived in blister packaging and rated at 13 lumens for 21 hours (10+11). Their hotspots were blue, purple and white - all at random.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

Cerealand said:


> +3. I purchased 3. Planning to use one and gift the other two. All three are brighter, but all have purplish hot spots. :sigh:



:thumbsdow

All done here.

Forrest signing out.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine came today. All in the 'new' blister pack as Grijon mentions. All have the ugly purple hot spot with blue and white out near the edge of the beam. New one measured 14 lumen in my sphere - one of my old ones measured 8 lumen. Definitely time for some steel wool treatment!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 30, 2015)

Grijon- Thank you for making the 10+ I have here seem not so over-the-top...  All of mine are old stock, came in cardboard boxes a few years ago. Thanks for the sphere test, Dan, can't wait to hear about the results of the steel wool! Hoping it helps as much as it did on the old ones...


----------



## timbo114 (Jan 30, 2015)

Steel wool to diffuse the beam?

I had a E01 back in 2009, a pocket rider - purchased from Fenix Store, Okla

Tried to twist on 1 day - nuttin. Head would not turn no matter how hard I tried.
Ultimately had to use 2 vise grips to get light apart - *uracell alky inside.
Head violently hissed at me like popping cap off a fresh 2 liter soda.
Alky was dry, but had leaked gas inside the tube causing great pressure.
No more function on a new cell.
I returned the light for inspection, it was replaced under warranty - they sent me a brand new LD01.

*I just ordered 2 olive units a few days ago.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 30, 2015)

Well. Kinda disappointed, but at least it is not green in tint. Useable beam. One spare, one in a bag, and one will be key chained. Since one of my new E01 has been on for 40 minutes I will do a run time test on it. It is currently running on the battery that was included on the package. Started at 8:20. 


Left beam is the new E01. Right beam is a nichia 219B


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmm, if the tint is still purple I'll just stick with my good old 2008 model. Brighter purple with less runtime doesn't do anything for me. :shrug:


----------



## Burgess (Jan 30, 2015)

Great thread here !

lovecpf


On March 1st, 2014, I received (from Amazon) 
a Blue Fenix E01, which was now carrying a 13 Lumen Rating on the box !
( serial # S/N F4WELC00xxx )

Tested it, against my Previous E01 models, 
and this new model was more than 1 f/stop Brighter !
( on my Sekonic L-308 DC handheld meter )

Still had that charming blueish tint, however !
:kiss:

My reaction was:
Guess they've modified the electronic circuit a bit
in order to provide the increased Lumens !
:thinking:


Never thought a new type of LED might be the cause.

Never really gave this *any* more thought,
until i began reading THIS fine thread here on CPF !


Have two new specimens on order, just to see . . . .



I would REALLY like to know:

Has the electronics circuit changed ? ? ?


How does the E05 (2014) on Low,
compare to runtime of this New E01 ? ? ?


Thank you to EVERYONE for your comments here !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 30, 2015)

aww crap, I probably get a blue/purple tint as well... Should of not pulled the trigger so quickly...

I just don't understand why a crappy light from eBay using the 5mm has white tint but the supposedly a really good and efficient Nichia GS put out nasty purple?


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

jonnyfgroove said:


> Hmm, if the tint is still purple I'll just stick with my good old 2008 model. Brighter purple with less runtime doesn't do anything for me. :shrug:



Of course it's gonna look purple next to a Nichia 219B, it is a 5mm emitter. Like the old Arc AAA, the strong build quality and ease of use are the appeal of the E01. If you are looking for a perfect tint then this is not the light for you.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 30, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> Of course it's gonna look purple next to a Nichia 219B, it is a 5mm emitter. Like the old Arc AAA, the strong build quality and ease of use are the appeal of the E01. If you are looking for a perfect tint then this is not the light for you.



Lol, thanks for the info. I was going to buy my very first one until I read your post.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 31, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Grijon- Thank you for making the 10+ I have here seem not so over-the-top...



Ha ha ha, I do what I can!


----------



## Grijon (Jan 31, 2015)

Cerealand said:


>



That left one is indeed very representative of most of the ones I got - good photo.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 31, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> ...the strong build quality and ease of use are the appeal of the E01. If you are looking for a perfect tint then this is not the light for you.



This is exactly it, in my opinion.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 31, 2015)

Purple tint in 2015 with the upgraded version sounds a real deal.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2015)

As I recall, my 'older' versions of the E01 suffered from the dreaded purple tint - in about half of them. You never knew which until you opened one and viewed the beam. And those, IIRC, averaged around $12-14 depending on when you bought/who you bought from.

So scout24 clued me into the steel wool treatment for my older ones - it works wonders. Even with the arthritis in my hands a significant transformation can be made to the beam with a minute or so of rubbing the emitter and reflector with 0000 steel wool. 

Naturally I set out to treat my new one - oh, yeah, the new one that costs ~$10 shipped and is ~75% brighter.

These are not the best photos - 5:30AM using my iPhone as a camera. An honest before and after of the same light. This light measures 14 lumen in my sphere before the treatment - I'll check the 'after' shortly and update this post. But as you can see (and I have absolutely not altered the photos in any way), the steel wool treatment makes quite a difference.

EDIT/UPDATE - after the 'treatment' the output dropped slightly from 14 to 11. 

Before





After





So this new one replaced the old one on my key ring. Oh, sure - it ain't perfect - but good grief, the thing costs $10 shipped, will drain an AAA (I know run time tests are underway), will seemingly survive TEOTWAWKI, fits nicely on my key ring and makes decent light when needed. 

I may order a few more...


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 31, 2015)

Need to go find where I can buy some 0000 steel wool. After 9 hours and 40 mins, the beam is still bright. Had to throw it in a drawer overnight since it was lighting up the room.

Edit: just ordered some steel wool from amazon.com


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2015)

You may need some popcorn, Cerealand. If I may ask, what cell are you using? Nice to see the steel wool still works, Dan. Can't wait to get mine! :twothumbs


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 31, 2015)

I am using the cell that came with the light. It was the closest one available when I opened the package. Turned the light on to see the tint; it has been on ever since.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cool. Thank you.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 31, 2015)

Instead of steel wool, you can use a Scotch Brite pad. A well worn one works best.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

run4jc said:


> So this new one replaced the old one on my key ring. Oh, sure - it ain't perfect - but good grief, the thing costs $10 shipped, will drain an AAA (I know run time tests are underway), will seemingly survive TEOTWAWKI, fits nicely on my key ring and makes decent light when needed.
> 
> I may order a few more...



Fenix actively reads CPF, and after a million mentions of the steel wool, you would think they would spend the extra penny per light on their "upgraded" version.

They freshened up the E01 for what looks like marginally better results, so they saw it fit that there would be a demand for a slightly refined version.

I would pay $12.50 for the second picture & $0 for the first. 

The "new" E01 just doesn't make sense to me? Even Joe Blow would appreciate the white beam over the black light purple?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2015)

Steel wool cuts the throw that some people like and value more than the cleaner beam and tint afforded by the steel wool. You also can't un-do it, where as you can undo not doing it...  This is one of their best sellers and most buyers aren't tint and beam quality obsessed like we are are here on cpf.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Fenix actively reads CPF, and after a million mentions of the steel wool, you would think they would spend the extra penny per light on their "upgraded" version.
> 
> They freshened up the E01 for what looks like marginally better results, so they saw it fit that there would be a demand for a slightly refined version.
> 
> ...



That's the beauty of capitalism. We as consumers can vote and make ourselves heard with our wallets. I differ from you - I don't mind the minute spent rubbing the lens whether I save $2.50 or $0. And the good news is you can take it even farther or rub it less for more spot with the residual purple...i.e., 'customize' the light to your tastes.

YMMV - different strokes - and whatever other cliche I can come up with!

I mean, well, really, after all - it's a $10 light.

Remember when Vinh modded E01s with a warm emitter and they sold out quickly for $35 each? Now, you don't get anywhere close to sweet tint of the Vinh mod with the steel wool, but it is so much better than stock....and, again, it's $10.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2015)

In support of and not to step on Cerealand (thanks for doing the test, Cerealand!) I decided to do a run time test also. I have a couple of large packages of USA made Duracell Alkaline AAAs that I need to open (keep on hand for SHTF - just bought a new supply). Started my test at 12:15 Central time today. Battery measured 1.45V straight out of the package. If it's still running when i got to church in the morning I'll either suspend the test or just take it with me....


----------



## JBE (Jan 31, 2015)

It's a $10 keychain light so I'm not expecting tint perfection on a light that's mainly used as a "back-up" or for emergencies when nothing else is readily available. With that said, I just ordered a purple one from fenixgear that should be at the Post Office on Monday.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

:shrug:


Ok

I'd spend a couple more bucks for no purple, thats all.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2015)

Give Vinh a shout, see if he is still willing to mod them. My oldest (Senior in college) has been carrying a Vinh modded black one since I purchased it, still works like new. Not looking new after a couple of years of student keychain carry, but ticking right along.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 31, 2015)

run4jc said:


> After



Wow, that's a pretty significant difference! So, I assume you just take a ball of the steel wool and keep twisting it circularly inside the reflector area of the E01? Any pictures of what the emitter and "reflector" looks like after you're done?

How much does it cut down on throw? Marginally or substantially so? I'm tempted... :devil:


----------



## nbp (Jan 31, 2015)

Is that a flashlight in your pocket or have you got the Holy Spirit on you this morning Dan?!?!


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2015)

RobertM said:


> Wow, that's a pretty significant difference! So, I assume you just take a ball of the steel wool and keep twisting it circularly inside the reflector area of the E01? Any pictures of what the emitter and "reflector" looks like after you're done?
> 
> How much does it cut down on throw? Marginally or substantially so? I'm tempted... :devil:



With all credit to Scout24 and to Carrot, yes, that's all you do. Take your steel wool - bunch it up into the reflector area and twist, push, rub for around a minute or so. Remember, you can't go back....but you can always buy another E01 for $10!

In relative terms, yes, you lose throw. Who knows how much - I never really used an E01 for another other than 'near' lighting, but the good news is that the pattern is much more even. So I'd have to say "substantially"....

Here's the one I modded with a brand new one next to it. Probably obvious, but un-modded left, modded right.





Hope this helps.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 31, 2015)

I assume the phosphors are on the inside of the LED "bulb", so you're not removing the phosphors?


----------



## RobertM (Jan 31, 2015)

run4jc said:


> With all credit to Scout24 and to Carrot, yes, that's all you do. Take your steel wool - bunch it up into the reflector area and twist, push, rub for around a minute or so. Remember, you can't go back....but you can always buy another E01 for $10!
> 
> In relative terms, yes, you lose throw. Who knows how much - I never really used an E01 for another other than 'near' lighting, but the good news is that the pattern is much more even. So I'd have to say "substantially"....
> 
> ...



That helps a lot! Thank you!


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I assume the phosphors are on the inside of the LED "bulb", so you're not removing the phosphors?



I would think so.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Glad I came across this thread. I never really like my E01 because of the ugly beam and tint. Just tried the scrub mod and now it looks a ton better. Thanks guys.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2015)

ryukin2000- :twothumbs Get those E01's out there and use 'em!


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 31, 2015)

Cerealand said:


> I am using the cell that came with the light. It was the closest one available when I opened the package. Turned the light on to see the tint; it has been on ever since.



The battery that I am running my test on is Pairdeer Industrial Alkaline. Never heard of them before,but they were included with the lights. I tested the other two Paindeer that I have. They were both *1.58v* fresh from the packages.

The voltage seems to be high, but the light works just fine. Let's see if it beats out the Duracell.

It is around 24 hours and the E01 is still going. The output of the E01 is not as bright as it was yesterday, but it is still bright enough to tailstand and use in a bathroom with the door shut. <--- verified by actual bathroom usage by me a few minutes ago.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Give Vinh a shout, see if he is still willing to mod them. My oldest (Senior in college) has been carrying a Vinh modded black one since I purchased it, still works like new. Not looking new after a couple of years of student keychain carry, but ticking right along.




I could just grab an E05 for the same price, did they ever beef those up? I remember them ing rabdomly awhile back.

Plus I believe Vihn doesn't provide that service any longer as it was time consuming and not worth the effort vs price. Dude has skills, needs paid.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 31, 2015)

There's a used purple one modded by Vinh on the marketplace.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 31, 2015)

E05 is not even close to being in the same league, durability wise.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

scout24 said:


> E05 is not even close to being in the same league, durability wise.




Thats what I've read and that is a glaring fault IMO. Excellent beam.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 31, 2015)

I got my 2 E01's that I just ordered a few days ago today, olive for me and purple for my mom, opened mine, popped in the AAA and.......nothing. After a bunch of cell swapping, it started working, but only if I didn't twist it all the way, but now, after playing with it a bunch, it seems to be working fine.

Any ideas as to what is/was wrong with it?


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 31, 2015)

defloyd77 said:


> I got my 2 E01's that I just ordered a few days ago today, olive for me and purple for my mom, opened mine, popped in the AAA and.......nothing. After a bunch of cell swapping, it started working, but only if I didn't twist it all the way, but now, after playing with it a bunch, it seems to be working fine.
> 
> Any ideas as to what is/was wrong with it?



Have you tried cleaning the threads with alcohol?


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Actually I put it right back where it wasn't being used. My mini survival pouch Haha.


scout24 said:


> ryukin2000- :twothumbs Get those E01's out there and use 'em!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 31, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> Have you tried cleaning the threads with alcohol?



The threads aren't what make the contacts, but I just cleaned them with alcohol anyway, they were already clean.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

FWIW - this morning my E01 has been on constantly for 17 hours now. Output has dropped to 1 lumen, but that's enough to move around a dark house.


----------



## Cerealand (Feb 1, 2015)

My E01 is still going after almost 36 hours. Input is had dropped, but beam is still useful with night adapted eyes. Just took it into an enclosed dark room and was able to navigate with the E01 as the only light source. Was able to hit the target while standing and wash hands. Top beam

is the E01 that has been on for around 36 hours. Bottom beam is an E01 with a new battery. Lights were a few inches away from the wall.














Side by side


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm thinking that yours will outlast mine. My batteries were several years old - took them out of storage to refresh with a new supply. Still, a 2018 expiration date. 1 lumen this morning is plenty bright to illuminate a dark house with night adjusted vision. And plenty to find and hit the target! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Cerealand (Feb 1, 2015)

Battery just died. So between 36-37 hours of runtime on the stock battery.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pretty good given the 21 hour spec.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Cerealand (Feb 1, 2015)

Battery measured at .56-.57 at conclusion of runtime.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2015)

Good to see the E01 is still a vampire...


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok - update on my test. At 25 hours the output measures at .6 lumen. Below is a photo of an HDS Tactical Rotary XPG2 on the lowest setting (.02 lumen) on the left with the E01 on the right.

I'm going to get it go and see if it'll make the 37 hours that Cerealand's made...


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lookin' good, Dan! I just dug out an Arc AAA, a Peak Matterhorn, a NOS E01 from four years ago, and a never carried Vihn modded one from his early days on the Marketplace. I'll start a seperate thread after opening my new ones to torture test tomorrow afternoon. Charging a camera battery, and getting out some Lithium primaries since you and Cerealand have the stock battery and Duracell alkaline runtime tests covered.  I'm excited to be thrashing on one of these again! Four years later, hoping they are just as bombproof. We've even got snow coming in tonight and tomorrow so I can shovel with one again!!! :twothumbs


----------



## RobertM (Feb 1, 2015)

Cerealand said:


> Battery just died. So between 36-37 hours of runtime on the stock battery.


Nice! :twothumbs


----------



## nbp (Feb 1, 2015)

Weeee! I love runtime and torture tests. :rock:


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

Update - now 30 hours - .45 lumen. Will still provide enough light to navigate around a dark room. Any of you ultra low lovers know that half a lumen is almost 'blinding' in darkness.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 1, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> Just received mine. Brighter, but still a purplish hot spot. those of you who got a nice cream color won the tint lotto.



Don't forget, there are two 13 lumen Nichia GS out there. It could be that you got a 510GS and other people have got a 570GS. 



LightWalker said:


> Maybe some are whiter than others, mine has some purple tint in the hotspot but not near as bad as older versions.



That sounds more like the 570GS. I have some 570GS that I swapped into a 3 LED light and that description fits perfectly. The 510GS is like the old 500GS in the original E01 but more efficient so will be brighter. At some point, the 510GS version came out and only a few people queried it due to the different packaging and new rating but no-one had made that connection. 



run4jc said:


> Mine came today. All in the 'new' blister pack as Grijon mentions. All have the ugly purple hot spot with blue and white out near the edge of the beam. New one measured 14 lumen in my sphere - one of my old ones measured 8 lumen. Definitely time for some steel wool treatment!



That definitely sound like the 510 or 570 being driven at 3.2V, which means around 50mA over the LED. If the driver is the same, then 3.2V on the old one is around 25mA over the LED and 8 lumen is about right. Where are all our white led testers that used to frequent this forum? 



jonnyfgroove said:


> Hmm, if the tint is still purple I'll just stick with my good old 2008 model. Brighter purple with less runtime doesn't do anything for me. :shrug:



Runtime, if it is just an LED swap, will be pretty much the same. The circuit is constant voltage so the 80-120mA draw from the battery results in 50mA through the LED on the new version where as the old E01 means less current through the LED for relatively the same drain. 



Burgess said:


> On March 1st, 2014, I received (from Amazon)
> a Blue Fenix E01, which was now carrying a 13 Lumen Rating on the box !


I would guess you have a 510GS in your version. 


Burgess said:


> Tested it, against my Previous E01 models,
> and this new model was more than 1 f/stop Brighter !
> ( on my Sekonic L-308 DC handheld meter )
> 
> ...


Definitely think you have the 510GS. I think I need to buy some more 570GS and show the comparison. Only problem for me was that the 570GS was quite floody for what I wanted but there may be some more focused ones now. 



Burgess said:


> I would REALLY like to know:
> 
> Has the electronics circuit changed ? ? ?



Can't help you there but I don't think it has changed. With all the observations on here, I would say it was just an upgraded emitter.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> That definitely sound like the 510 or 570 being driven at 3.2V, which means around 50mA over the LED. If the driver is the same, then 3.2V on the old one is around 25mA over the LED and 8 lumen is about right.



3.2V? I'm confused....please explain? 3.2 with an AA? 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Yamabushi (Feb 1, 2015)

run4jc said:


> 3.2V? I'm confused....please explain? 3.2 with an AA?


Boost circuit. See http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nner-s-Guide-to-explain-simple-LED-flashlight


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

Yamabushi said:


> Boost circuit. See http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nner-s-Guide-to-explain-simple-LED-flashlight



Thanks Yamabushi. Glad any time I can learn something.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 1, 2015)

run4jc said:


> 3.2V? I'm confused....please explain? 3.2 with an AA?


With an AAA even ... but as Yamabushi said, boost circuit. The E01 is unique in that is uses constant voltage, where as other lights you may know will use constant current. Most cheap lights just use a simple voltage boost so the output will not be as constant as the E01 (down to 1V). After 1V is what they used to call the moonlight mode.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> With an AAA even ... but as Yamabushi said, boost circuit. The E01 is unique in that is uses constant voltage, where as other lights you may know will use constant current. Most cheap lights just use a simple voltage boost so the output will not be as constant as the E01 (down to 1V). After 1V is what they used to call the moonlight mode.



Good deal - thanks for the explanation. Oh, I meant AAA. Typing on iPhone is often an exercise in errors for me!


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok - another update. 32 hours an 15 minutes and we are holding at .45 lumen. Plenty to navigate the dark house tonight.

Another photo comparing to the HDS on .02 lumen low...





Completely dark room - no flash - iPhone 6 camera





I'm thinking it'll still be producing a small amount of light in the morning. We'll see. If so, that'll be getting close to 40 hours.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 1, 2015)

How long did it run before going into the moon mode?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Feb 1, 2015)

run4jc,

Did you use the steel wool mod on your E01?


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 1, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Lookin' good, Dan! I just dug out an Arc AAA, a Peak Matterhorn, a NOS E01 from four years ago, and a never carried Vihn modded one from his early days on the Marketplace. I'll start a seperate thread after opening my new ones to torture test tomorrow afternoon. Charging a camera battery, and getting out some Lithium primaries since you and Cerealand have the stock battery and Duracell alkaline runtime tests covered.  I'm excited to be thrashing on one of these again! Four years later, hoping they are just as bombproof. We've even got snow coming in tonight and tomorrow so I can shovel with one again!!! :twothumbs



I've read about your previous torture numerous times and I am very excited about what this thread already has and also where it's going. 
Let The Torture Begin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nbp (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine should be here tomorrow also. I might do some runtime tests of my own. In a previous E01 thread, I did some tests with older models and my runtimes were nowhere near as good as others. I'm curious to see if I do better with these new ones.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> How long did it run before going into the moon mode?



I honestly don't remember for sure, but it seems that it was around 17 hours? It has been a slow but steady drop since then



dealgrabber2002 said:


> run4jc,
> 
> Did you use the steel wool mod on your E01?



Yes indeed. Comparison photos posted HERE

This morning with 40 hours and 45 minutes of run time, 'the little E01 that could' is still producing useful light. IIRC, scout24's went 60 hours or so? We may see that with this one...

I cheated and took out the battery just long enough to test the voltage...read .65 and was showing signs of climbing ever so slightly. .22 lumen in my sphere. And again, compared to the .02 on one of my HDS lights. As a reminder, this is one of the "new" models with the slightly higher output - arrived in a blister pack rather than a box.





Last night




This morning


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 2, 2015)

Last year in April I bought an E01, having sold my first one a few months before that. Now I'm wondering which version I actually have. Of course, I don't keep my box our manual.I've just contacted the retailer to ask if they have any idea what version they had almost a year ago, lol.


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok, seems like I had the old one, lol. So I ordered the new one  It'll be here tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 2, 2015)

I am diggin' all this E01 activity!

run4jc, thank you for the continuing updates!


----------



## SixM (Feb 2, 2015)

Grijon said:


> I am diggin' all this E01 activity!
> 
> run4jc, thank you for the continuing updates!



:thumbsup:

I've dug mine out and have been edc'ing it since reading this. Can't believe I haven't done the steel wool to mine before now, I like the improvement.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

Grijon said:


> I am diggin' all this E01 activity!
> 
> run4jc, thank you for the continuing updates!





SixM said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I've dug mine out and have been edc'ing it since reading this. Can't believe I haven't done the steel wool to mine before now, I like the improvement.



Thank you both, but credit where credit is due....Cerealand started a run time test before I did and used the included cell - that's great information he provided! As far as the steel wool treatment, I can take NO credit for that. I heard about it from Scout24 and he tells me that he got it from Carrot. 

Regardless, it's great that you are enjoying the little light. It has been praised and maligned - made fun of - called "old" and "obsolete". Everyone is entitled to their opinions. My opinion is that it is an no-brainer to own a bunch of these. I have one stashed in the bathrooms - several in my BOB - 1 on my key ring - and a bunch of unopened ones to use if SHTF or to give as gifts (hopefully the latter, not the former!).

Heck, $10 shipped, battery vampire, decent beam after a minimal amount of effort to 'mod' it - what's not to love! I just wish Vinh would do his mod on these again. I have 3 of those and the beam after his mod is outstanding.


----------



## carrot (Feb 2, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Thank you both, but credit where credit is due....Cerealand started a run time test before I did and used the included cell - that's great information he provided! As far as the steel wool treatment, I can take NO credit for that. I heard about it from Scout24 and he tells me that he got it from Carrot.



Funny. :thinking: I can't remember having said anything about that. But then again, I've said and written a lot that I don't remember, either!

Thanks to this thread I ordered a new E01. It's no Arc-AAA (in design and feel) but it certainly represents a killer value. It should be arriving later today.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 2, 2015)

Grijon said:


> I am diggin' all this E01 activity!
> 
> run4jc, thank you for the continuing updates!



Agreed! It's great to see this resurgence in E01 interest and purchases. It is just a great little light for what it is.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

carrot said:


> Funny. :thinking: I can't remember having said anything about that. But then again, I've said and written a lot that I don't remember, either!
> 
> Thanks to this thread I ordered a new E01. It's no Arc-AAA (in design and feel) but it certainly represents a killer value. It should be arriving later today.




I think it was actually originally for the Mako? At any rate, it translates nicely to the E01!

V V Ah, yes- the A2. That's right. Thanks, Greg! V V


----------



## scout24 (Feb 2, 2015)

Carrot- I swear it was you, in a Surefire A2 thread if I recall, singing the praises of the improvement in the secondary beam after steel wooling the LED's... Many moons ago.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 2, 2015)

This makes an exciting thread I must admit.


----------



## nbp (Feb 2, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> This makes an exciting thread I must admit.



He's coming around!!

:buddies: lovecpf


----------



## skeefu (Feb 2, 2015)

Just a heads up to everyone.......Fenix-gear.com just updated their site and now all colors are available for the E01 !! I just ordered 4 lights.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay - time for finals on the battery test. AT 42 hours, 56 minutes and 57 seconds the little bugger gave up the ghost. I unscrewed the head and went about my business getting ready for work. A few minutes later I screwed the head back down and lo and behold, we have light! I didn't measure it, but took it with me in the car to work. I honestly don't know how long it ran - when I came back to my car 4 ½ hours later it was dead.

So I unscrewed the head again and let things settle down. Waited a few minutes and the little bugger came back on. I estimate it was probably half a lumen. I was driving home (I teach at a University) and just left it on. After 25 minutes it looked like this:





I decided "that's it - I'm calling it." SO - if it ran 25 minutes the first time it 'came back to life' plus the measured additional 25 minutes, that's another 50 minutes on top of the original almost 43 hours - so let's make it 43 hours and 45 minutes...of useful light (well, except for maybe the last 10 minutes or so.)

And you know what else? I just tried again and it lit up AGAIN - but I'm not going to test it any further. That battery is down to .265V and I think it paid its dues...(so to speak.)

So Greg's trying to kill his (unsuccessfully) in his new torture thread (here) and mine is a battery vampire extraordinaire. Love it or hate it, truly the "cockroach of flashlights" (not my phrase....wish I'd thought of it!)


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 2, 2015)

This light is awesome  It's literally bomb-proof (I think someone shot at one of Fenix' lights with a firearm on YT, no?) and I'd rather have THIS than some fancy stuff whose electronics will go crazy after dropping it twice on the concrete floor.. Pity they sell only black here.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 2, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> This light is awesome  It's literally bomb-proof (I think someone shot at one of Fenix' lights with a firearm on YT, no?) and I'd rather have THIS than some fancy stuff whose electronics will go crazy after dropping it twice on the concrete floor.. Pity they sell only black here.



N N R - off topic so hopefully I won't get in trouble, but in 2010 I spent a week in Sophia and the surrounding countryside. I think your country is beautiful

Now, back to the E01 discussion! If you want an olive drab or a blue one, send me your shipping address via PM and I'll ship one to you!


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 2, 2015)

It's an E01 LOVEFEST!!! DIG IT!!


----------



## nbp (Feb 2, 2015)

A quick unboxing for my new E01s that arrived today from Fenix Store. It's like brand new lights even though I have had E01s for years! Haha. I love when I can get excited over cheapie lights. 



Ooh, here they come!







Front and back of packaging. 






Included items: light, cell, o-ring, split ring, documentation. 






Fantastic anodizing and engraving, as we've come to expect. Buttery smooth threads too. 






Business end. 






PCB end of head. Notice the white potting compound through the tiny gaps. A main reason why these are so tough!!






A quick and dirty beamshot. This is about 12 inches from the wall in my dark closet. I started the light on the included cell at 1:30pm CST for runtime test. We'll see how she goes!


----------



## Burgess (Feb 2, 2015)

My run-time results, using Energizer Ultimate Lithium ( L92 ) batteries . . . . .


*Old - Style lasts 14 Hours*, before dropping out of regulation.


*New - Style lasts 10 Hours*, before dropping out of regulation.


Measured using my Sekonic L-308DC photography light meter. 
(accurate to 1/10th of a stop)


I did not continue testing, beyond this point.


This confirms my suspicions:

The New - Style of Fenix E01 does indeed draw higher battery current.

Regulated time on L92 battery has now Decreased about 30 %.

*Light Output is one full f/stop Increased !*


Hey -- that increased Brightness MUST come from SOMEWHERE !



RESPECT for this inexpensive, rugged & reliable, handy little flashlight !
:twothumbs
_


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 2, 2015)

Burgess said:


> *Old - Style lasts 14 Hours*, before dropping out of regulation.



Thanks pretty good, my old one is around 11 hours, measured at the battery though. Ideally I would love to take the voltage over the LED but not been successful in de-potting one yet.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the numbers, Burgess. Still impressive, and I'm running one new and one old down to dead on L92's starting tonight. Hoping we don't give up too much of that tailing dropoff...


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 2, 2015)

When I put my 5 yr old daughter to bed tonight I had my E01 and was using it as a little nightlight while we talked. She picked it up and was shining it on the ceiling and asked, "Where is the ball daddy?" I asked what she meant and she wondered where the "ball" in the light beam went on my flashlight. I told her that I had sanded the LED to make the beam smooth so my "ball" wasn't there anymore. She then asked if we could sand hers tomorrow so it was like mine. (She has a purple E01) Apparently my little flashaholic in the making likes a floodier beam with no hotspot. LOL


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 3, 2015)

I can see Fenix hitting retail very soon as they seem to be very pro active at present across all ranges.They seriously will need to lower the price of the EO1 for retail as it is a stitch up price and certainly not worth the money as charged in the high mark up hobby side.


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

In my country the new ones already sell for 5 BGN less than the old ones did ( apprx. $3 less than before).


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, okay, I got my supposedly new version, but I really can't tell any difference between the two. Maybe I have actually bought the new version, too, last year, without realizing it and now that I asked the retailer, perhaps he didn't really know what he was selling. On the new packaging it read 13 lumens, on their site it reads 13 lumens, 2014 edition... the price now is a bit lower than before, the one I got today came in a blister package and the one I had before came in a box.... all.. signs for an old vs new version of E01, yet I don't see difference.... as someone above stated, the brightness should've looked twice more and even if not twice more, at least a bit more. It's true now it's still broad daylight, so I'll wait for tonight, but I tested them in a dark room, anyway. Weird.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 3, 2015)

McNair- You can complain about the price all you want, it's been one of Fenix's best sellers for years. And they just lowered the price!!


----------



## Grijon (Feb 3, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> When I put my 5 yr old daughter to bed tonight I had my E01 and was using it as a little nightlight while we talked. She picked it up and was shining it on the ceiling and asked, "Where is the ball daddy?" I asked what she meant and she wondered where the "ball" in the light beam went on my flashlight. I told her that I had sanded the LED to make the beam smooth so my "ball" wasn't there anymore. She then asked if we could sand hers tomorrow so it was like mine. (She has a purple E01) Apparently my little flashaholic in the making likes a bloodier beam with no hotspot. LOL



Ah ha ha, that is GREAT!


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok, I do have the brighter version, too, lol. It's just not that much brighter so it was hard to tell for me during the day. Now that I compared the beams on walls of different color, tried different batteries and so on, yeah, the new one's brighter and has a wider beam, I think? I can't take good pics, though.


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 3, 2015)

scout24 said:


> McNair- You can complain about the price all you want, it's been one of Fenix's best sellers for years. And they just lowered the price!!



$11 with free shipping - that's inexpensive enough that I didn't bother comparing it to other lights. The bad news money-wise is that the E01 got me liking Fenix enough that I turned right around and got a couple of more expensive ones.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 3, 2015)

scout24 said:


> McNair- You can complain about the price all you want, it's been one of Fenix's best sellers for years. And they just lowered the price!!




Does not bother me as I think they are rubbish and out of date and I would not pay through the nose for one,would rather buy another Thrunite,one EO1 is more than enough for me.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 3, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Does not bother me as I think they are rubbish and out of date and I would not *pay threw the nose for one*,would rather buy another Klarus.



Yeah, we are all going broke paying $11 for our E01s...


----------



## nbp (Feb 3, 2015)

This morning at 20 hours my E01 was still going. Appears about 50% output. Will check again when I'm home later.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Does not bother me as I think they are rubbish and out of date and I would not pay through the nose for one,would rather buy another Thrunite,one EO1 is more than enough for me.



-constantly questions why others buy something that he himself wouldn’t
-still makes posts and comments that don’t contribute to the thread at all
-no one is promoting HIM to buy it yet he is telling everyone not to buy it

Isn’t this the definition of trolling? Is it not offensive that you come into a thread to bash a “rubbish” product in front over everyone who clearly likes it. Nothing wrong with disliking something and expressing one’s opinion. But to indirectly tell people that they are behind the times and wasteful with their money is rude no?


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

ryukin2000 said:


> -constantly questions why others buy something that he himself wouldn’t
> -still makes posts and comments that don’t contribute to the thread at all
> -no one is promoting HIM to buy it yet he is telling everyone not to buy it
> 
> Isn’t this the definition of trolling? Is it not offensive that you come into a thread to bash a “rubbish” product in front over everyone who clearly likes it. Nothing wrong with disliking something and expressing one’s opinion. But to indirectly tell people that they are behind the times and wasteful with their money is rude no?





But why do you even bother replying to him? He'll soon get bored and stop it, if you keep replying, he'll keep doing the same. 



@mcnair55, if you don't like the light... why are you reading this thread ?! Is this some flashaholic form of masochism?


----------



## nbp (Feb 3, 2015)

It's just his way. :shrug:


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 3, 2015)

It has to be a very silly reason for some, but the first thing that got me into the E01 was the way it looked  It's exactly how I picture the lights I love. The E01 was the first flashlight that started my light passion. I spent numerous hours watching YT vids about it in 2011  I mean, I might be even emotionally attached to it - I find the blue tint adorable, lol - it reminds me of my very first moments with a quality light...


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 3, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> I can see Fenix hitting retail very soon as they seem to be very pro active at present across all ranges.They seriously will need to lower the price of the EO1 for retail as it is a stitch up price and certainly not worth the money as charged in the high mark up hobby side.



At $10 (in the US), it's competitive with the Maglite LED Solitaire, which would be their main competitor in the retail 1xAAA space. And, it's a far better light than the Maglite.

There's no way they are going to sell it for less than $10 retail. The margins are a lot less selling retail, as the retailer marks it up 100%. So, Fenix would only be selling it for $5 to the retailer.

The issue for me (in Canada), is that it's close to $30 (shipped, with taxes and exchange), not $10. I'd probably get one for $10, but no way is it worth $30.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 3, 2015)

Burgess said:


> This confirms my suspicions:
> 
> The New - Style of Fenix E01 does indeed draw higher battery current.



Well yes, that is the nature of the constant voltage circuit but trying to work out the relative efficiency still needs a tail cap draw. 

I've just started a tail cap plot of the original E01 with an alkaline battery. I'm going to try and get the latest E01 (in the hope of a 570GS) and do the same so should be able to compare this.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 3, 2015)

By rubbish do you mean god's gift to flashlight lovers??? 





mcnair55 said:


> Does not bother me as I think they are rubbish and out of date and I would not pay through the nose for one,would rather buy another Thrunite,one EO1 is more than enough for me.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Well yes, that is the nature of the constant voltage circuit but trying to work out the relative efficiency still needs a tail cap draw.
> 
> I've just started a tail cap plot of the original E01 with an alkaline battery. I'm going to try and get the latest E01 (in the hope of a 570GS) and do the same so should be able to compare this.



Mr Floppy, I think I have one with the 570GS, I did the scratch mod with a steel wool pad and a SOS pad and it no longer has a purple tint. It is whiter than my Fenix P3D with Cree xre Q5 emitter. Beamshot coming up.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## LightWalker (Feb 3, 2015)

The E01 is on the left and P3D Q5 on the right. The E01 was closer to the wall and the P3D Q5 was on low.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks sharp with the whistle! Nice combo.


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2015)

ryukin2000 said:


>









Wow, I'm usually not a fan of purple and pink, but that one looks gorgeous! 




And here are my two boring black guys  The one with the lanyard is the new one, the other one is the.... old version, one-year-old almost... (like you can tell)


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 4, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> But why do you even bother replying to him? He'll soon get bored and stop it, if you keep replying, he'll keep doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> @mcnair55, if you don't like the light... why are you reading this thread ?! Is this some flashaholic form of masochism?




You miss the point entirely it must be our use of Queens English I think, as I have said the Fenix is a very fine and dependable rugged little light but in the year 2015 it is technically out of date and pure rubbish compared to the competition.By all means you and fellow members buy and enjoy them but I require technically better for my money.

I am reading here members sanding the light to achieve something it is not capable of out of a packet,sounds barmy to me.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 4, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> ... I have said the Fenix is a very fine and dependable rugged little light but in the year 2015 it is technically out of date and pure rubbish compared to the competition...



Mr. mcnair55,

Could you please share an up-to-date competitor? I am genuinely curious as I don't know of any other single-AAA lights in this price bracket with this level of dependability and runtime.

Many thanks,
Grijon


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> You miss the point entirely it must be our use of Queens English




I think it's rather your lack of punctuation


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2015)

A good reading companion


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 4, 2015)

If you slap a chapstick cap diffuser on there you have a GREAT reading companion!!



N_N_R said:


> A good reading companion


----------



## nbp (Feb 4, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> You miss the point entirely it must be our use of Queens English I think, as I have said the Fenix is a very fine and dependable rugged little light but in the year 2015 it is technically out of date and pure rubbish compared to the competition.By all means you and fellow members buy and enjoy them but I require technically better for my money.
> 
> I am reading here members sanding the light to achieve something it is not capable of out of a packet,sounds barmy to me.



Stupid phone. Screwed up my post. Grrr. Trying to fix...


Oh so now we can't understand our native tongue either? Hahaha. 

Please start another thread with a discussion of non-rubbish AAA lights in the <$10 bracket with the same build quality and are "technically better" and I'm sure we will all pop in to check it out. I will. You keep saying they exist but I haven't seen any examples! 

By the way, for runtime junkies, at 50 hours my new E01 is still going and more than enough for dark adapted navigating. It is blinding compared to the lowest setting on my T1A and bright enough to distinguish shirt colors in my closet.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> By the way, for runtime junkies, at 50 hours my new E01 is still going and more than enough for dark adapted navigating. It is blinding compared to the lowest setting on my T1A and bright enough to distinguish shirt colors in my closet.



Meh, when I tested out my Preon P0 (1xAAA light) with an Eneloop, it lasted well over 100 hours on moonlight, which gives plenty of light for dark-adapted navigating. I think all lights that have a moonlight mode would be considered "battery vampires". They all drain batteries down well below 1 volt, which is considered empty for alkalines and NiMH.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> By the way, for runtime junkies, at 50 hours my new E01 is still going and more than enough for dark adapted navigating. It is blinding compared to the lowest setting on my T1A and bright enough to distinguish shirt colors in my closet.



50 hours! schmoley!! i'm on hour 21 only. using Energizer Alkaline. Comparing it to my Coast Mini tac AAA. same cell. its on hour 45. its sitting around 0.1 lumen. using my SC62w as a gauge. still usable in pitch black. Really surprised and impressed with the coast light so far. *However would not endorse buying it as an EDC*. It stopped working on the first day I bought it two years. Only pulled it out recently to garbage it but fiddled with the pcb board in the head and it lit up. Hot glued it in its “working” position. It’s a solid light. Thick walls but its got a metal forward clicky that water can easily get in. i believe its a Nichia 5mm too. 

Left:SC62w @0.06l setting. Fenix E01 @ 21 hours. Coast @ 45 hours. i started the runtime on the coast a day in advance. it's pulsing like crazy though. looks brighter in the pic but keep in mind that it has a very shiny reflector compared to the matte finish of the E01.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

Robert Ludlum?? 



N_N_R said:


> A good reading companion


----------



## nbp (Feb 4, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Meh, when I tested out my Preon P0 (1xAAA light) with an Eneloop, it lasted well over 100 hours on moonlight, which gives plenty of light for dark-adapted navigating. I think all lights that have a moonlight mode would be considered "battery vampires". They all drain batteries down well below 1 volt, which is considered empty for alkalines and NiMH.



Uhh, the E01 hasn't been in moonlight the whole time dude. It started at 13 lumens and has been well over a lumen for most of that time. If it was in moonlight the whole time, it probably would get way over 100 hrs too. Can't you guys go crap on another thread? We're trying to have fun here.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 4, 2015)

nbp said:


> Uhh, the E01 hasn't been in moonlight the whole time dude. It started at 13 lumens and has been well over a lumen for most of that time. If it was in moonlight the whole time, it probably would get way over 100 hrs too. Can't you guys go crap on another thread? We're trying to have fun here.



Just pointing out that the efficiency isn't all that impressive. You're just running down an alkaline battery until it's dead. That's been done for decades, way back to old cheapo incandescent flashlights. Any moonlight-capable light (whether it's a dedicated mode or simply because of drained batteries) is capable of running for several days.

The "run over my E01 with a car" tests are far more impressive.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 4, 2015)

I hate you.......now i want a preon too. 



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Meh, when I tested out my Preon P0 (1xAAA light) with an Eneloop, it lasted well over 100 hours on moonlight, which gives plenty of light for dark-adapted navigating. I think all lights that have a moonlight mode would be considered "battery vampires". They all drain batteries down well below 1 volt, which is considered empty for alkalines and NiMH.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 4, 2015)

Just had a preon and it was cool but it flickered like crazy in every battery I put in it. The massive flood is great and the moon mode was awesome but it seemed fragile especially after using an E01


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## scout24 (Feb 4, 2015)

Walkintothe light- Did it. Ran over with my Tundra ten times, and then sat with it under the wheel for 10 minutes. The battery vampire runtimes just add to the complete package. Try that with your Preon...  

PS- The Preon is a multi-level, power LED light that costs just a bit more than the Fenix. The only REAL competition without getting into exotic pricing was the Peak Matterhorn and the Arc AAA. Both long gone from a realistic standpoint, and both were several times the cost of the E01. I own both, even if they were replaceable I wouldn't subject either to the destructive abuse testing the EO1 has passed with flying colors. It's a fantastically reliable and rugged little light with runtimes that often double the claims from the manufacturer. It has been upgradedd in output and lowered in price. What the hell do you guys want? Show me the competition. Dare you. Double dog dare you. I tried replicating the E01 abuse testing out of my own pocket with an E05, and a single level ITP Eos four years ago. Neither made it past the first test. So, what do you have? Speak up, send me one to replicate all tests on, or let me know where to purchase one. Put up or shut up. All of ya! Not just WITL...  :grouphug: And for god's sake, stop  unless you gonna put up.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 4, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Walkintothe light- Did it. Ran over with my Tundra ten times, and then sat with it under the wheel for 10 minutes. The battery vampire runtimes just add to the complete package. Try that with your Preon...



Scout has abused the you-know-what out of two different E01s and they both just keep working. His tests have proved/confirmed the ruggedness this little $10 light. We all owe scout "thank you" for his work.

:twothumbs

Heck, I have Thrunites, 4/7 Preons, etc., and they are all fine for what they do. I didn't realize that this had turned into a comparison thread? I though we were just discussing the E01? Speaking for myself, the thread is a nice tribute to a proven design, refreshingly simple, rugged as can be, and reliable. 

Cheap enough to keep multiples on hand, although 1 is probably enough.

Don't get me wrong - I really like the little Thrunite Ti, for example. And I've never run over one of them. And yes, they have a better emitter and multi modes for around the same price (or maybe a little bit more), but I've also had a few of them fail - switching mechanism is simple but fragile and I don't believe the housing could withstand the abuse that the E01 can. Haven't tested it - just my opinion. Again, I like the little light - I have a bunch of them around the house, used and new, and have given out (literally) dozens as gifts.

Haven't tried the Klarus nor the Sunwayman so I can't speak to them. I have 3 Preons so I can have some experience with them.

So for me it comes down to a simple question: if I had to choose one or two lights that based on absolute dependability and reliability, there are several candidates...McGizmo, HDS, etc. come to mind.

But for $10, I personally can't think of a better choice in that category. And as scout said, the battery run times are just an added attraction. And nbp, 50 hours is awesome. I got 44 out of mine and thought hat was good.

So with all due respect to those who find things not to like, please (as has already been suggested) start your own thread on your chosen little $10 lights that can do what this little light can do. We'll all enjoy reading them and adding to the discussion.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 4, 2015)

to Scout24 --


I finally bought a Fenix E05 in July,
when they introduced the 3-brightness-level version, in Stainless Steel.

Recently also purchased a Purple aluminum E05, too.

I am *Quite Impressed* with these (2014 version) E05 lights. :thumbsup:


Did your E05 testing involve the Original version ?


Perhaps you could do a bit of your Torture-Testing
on the 2014 version !

( hint hint )


I would really like to know how Reliable & Durable they are.

Thank you for your efforts here.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 4, 2015)

Burgess- Yes, an original E05, back when I did my first E01 torture test. Didn't like being tossed at the wall like the E01.  Not sure they are potted, and the body tube was far thinner if I recall. Same with the Eos. Both were slimmer and lighter...


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 4, 2015)

The most important thing relating to bomb-proof reliability is that this light is fully potted. When you stabilize all of the electronics, you have a winner.

Fully potted lights are few and far between.

I'm ordering a few more of these cockroaches.


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 4, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Burgess- Yes, an original E05, back when I did my first E01 torture test. Didn't like being tossed at the wall like the E01.  Not sure they are potted, and the body tube was far thinner if I recall. Same with the Eos. Both were slimmer and lighter...



Thanks for for pushing the limits. Ive since lost my e05. I dropped it many times without a problem, so probably a nonissue for me anyway, but if I ever replace it I might make it an eo1 instead.. .Unless of course I find one of these superior gas station countertop versions of it first that I've been hearing so much about in this thread, that aren't as rubbishy & overpriced as the $10 e01.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 4, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> Mr Floppy, I think I have one with the 570GS, I did the scratch mod with a steel wool pad and a SOS pad and it no longer has a purple tint. It is whiter than my Fenix P3D with Cree xre Q5 emitter. Beamshot coming up.



I think you do have a 570GS. If I remember, I'll do some side by side beam shots tonight of the 500GS 510GS and 570GS.


----------



## nbp (Feb 4, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Thanks for for pushing the limits. Ive since lost my e05. I dropped it many times without a problem, so probably a nonissue for me anyway, but if I ever replace it I might make it an eo1 instead.. .Unless of course I find one of these superior gas station countertop versions of it first that I've been hearing so much about in this thread, that aren't as rubbishy & overpriced as the $10 e01.



 :twothumbs

My E01 went dead-dead about 55 hours. Weeee!


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 4, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> I think you do have a 570GS. If I remember, I'll do some side by side beam shots tonight of the 500GS 510GS and 570GS.



I would like to see that, my P3D is the whitest light I have and does not look green as it does in the photo I posted, the tablet that I took the photo with made it look that way. My E01 is very white after sanding the emitter, maybe there is a tint lottery with the 570GS and I won that lottery or Fenix is putting the 510GS in some of the E01's


----------



## Burgess (Feb 4, 2015)

By the way . . . .


The Fenix specs on Impact Resistance and Water-resistance 
appear to be Identical with both the E01 and E05 models.


Drop-Test is 1 Meter


Immersion IPX-8 ( 2 Meters )


Just FYI


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 5, 2015)

ryukin2000 said:


> Robert Ludlum??




No, Dean Koontz 

And yeah, I had forgotten I had an appropriate chap-stick to ... abuse. lol. So that cap worked out nicely


----------



## scout24 (Feb 5, 2015)

NBP- Nice numbers!!! Burgess- I'm sure the E05 meets the ipx-8 specs, just that my personal testing goes a wee bit past that standard. I'm now going to repeat mine daily until this poor little sucker gives up...


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 5, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Just had a preon and it was cool but it flickered like crazy in every battery I put in it. The massive flood is great and the moon mode was awesome but it seemed fragile especially after using an E01



The Preon P0 is definitely not as tough as the Fenix E01. The Preon isn't potted, for example. But I think the inherent small size of AAA lights makes them all pretty tough, compared to larger lights. Less mass means that dropping them doesn't do as much damage, and small things need less thickness in their material to make them strong.

Flickering is a common problem with the Preon, but tightening down the pill fixes it... for awhile. It seems to work its way loose again after some time. Potting everything would have prevented that problem. Design oversight, IMO. They should have potted it. It's not like you're going to try and replace any parts on a light like that, so just pot it and be done with it! The E01 got that right.

For a keychain light, I prefer the pure flood. Makes reading stuff way easier. Useless as a light to see beyond a few meters, though.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 5, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> At $10 (in the US), it's competitive with the Maglite LED Solitaire, which would be their main competitor in the retail 1xAAA space. And, it's a far better light than the Maglite.
> 
> There's no way they are going to sell it for less than $10 retail. The margins are a lot less selling retail, as the retailer marks it up 100%. So, Fenix would only be selling it for $5 to the retailer.
> 
> The issue for me (in Canada), is that it's close to $30 (shipped, with taxes and exchange), not $10. I'd probably get one for $10, but no way is it worth $30.



We will see,when Fenix want huge sales figures and they go retail Walmart etc will not be using 100% mark ups for sure,all that was light years ago,survival of the fittest now and a buyers market for sure.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 5, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> We will see,when Fenix want huge sales figures and they go retail Walmart etc will not be using 100% mark ups for sure,all that was light years ago,survival of the fittest now and a buyers market for sure.



I think Walmart has more ability to crush the margins of Fenix, than the other way around. If Fenix wants to make profit from volume retail sales, they're going to have to cut the margins they're currently getting from direct e-sales.

IMO, it's not worth going mass-market retail. Stick with Internet sales where margins are high, and small custom shops where you can negotiate better prices.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 5, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I think Walmart has more ability to crush the margins of Fenix, than the other way around. If Fenix wants to make profit from volume retail sales, they're going to have to cut the margins they're currently getting from direct e-sales.
> 
> IMO, it's not worth going mass-market retail. Stick with Internet sales where margins are high, and small custom shops where you can negotiate better prices.




No better way than to go _*BIG big style *_over night than launch the EO1 on retail sold on counter tops/checkouts all over the world for say $5 dollars.They could shift a couple of million in the first year easy enough.I can see the new Nitecore tube doing a similar job and technically a far better light and for what under £8 I am well in for a few as a gifts.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 5, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> No better way than to go _*BIG big style *_over night than launch the EO1 on retail sold on counter tops/checkouts all over the world for say $5 dollars.They could shift a couple of million in the first year easy enough.I can see the new Nitecore tube doing a similar job and technically a far better light and for what under £8 I am well in for a few as a gifts.



I don't think it could be sold for $5 retail. For that to work, Fenix would have to produce them for a cost of less than $2. Retailers wouldn't pay them more than $3, if they are to sell them for $5.

For $2 production costs, you're into cheap Chinese knock-offs. I'm guessing Fenix produces the E01 for about $4 or $5.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 5, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I don't think it could be sold for $5 retail. For that to work, Fenix would have to produce them for a cost of less than $2. Retailers wouldn't pay them more than $3, if they are to sell them for $5.
> 
> For $2 production costs, you're into cheap Chinese knock-offs. I'm guessing Fenix produces the E01 for about $4 or $5.



That light will be cents to produce tops and margins are best left to people in the know,I am well versed in the retail world and your figures are just that so best not talk about it as you are performing the armchair flip of 2 + 2 = 5


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 5, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> I would like to see that, my P3D is the whitest light I have and does not look green as it does in the photo I posted, the tablet that I took the photo with made it look that way. My E01 is very white after sanding the emitter, maybe there is a tint lottery with the 570GS and I won that lottery or Fenix is putting the 510GS in some of the E01's



Sorry, this isn't the best shot. The beam on the left is the Nichia 510GS. It is being heavily over driven. I think 4V over the LED. The beam on the left is from a 9V battery light where I swapped out the LED to Nichia 570GS. It is a blue cap that clips on the top of the 9V battery, and there is also a reflector so it gives ringy-ness. . I think the blue came out more in the photo than in person so. Taken with an iPhone camera so overexposed. The 510GS is either 35 degree or 15 degree beam. I forget which as it has been a while, the 570GS is 140 degrees, I believe there is also a 70 degrees 570GS but my invoice definitely says 140. 







I was going to put the original E01 next to it but this happened while I was doing some current and voltage plots ...






Not the first time she has had to take a vinegar bath and it probably won't be the last. It's a tough little bugger!


----------



## scout24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bad battery! Good lookin' light!


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 5, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> That light will be cents to produce tops and margins are best left to people in the know,I am well versed in the retail world and your figures are just that so best not talk about it as you are performing the armchair flip of 2 + 2 = 5



How ironic. You obviously need to take your own advice. David Chow himself has commented on how little Fenix was making per light and that was when they were $15. There's obviously a damn good reason Foursevens didn't succeed with the mythical E01 killer.

You sound like the kind of kid who only cares about what's #trending at the moment and will be tossed to the side and forgotten when the next flavor of the month rolls along. The E01 isn't about that crap and it's been relevent since it's 2008 release.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just for giggles, type "Fenix E01" into the CPF search bar. Lots of great info from the day of release. This is nascar's review and runtime graphs, Unknown VT's review, everyone comparing to the revered Arc AAA, mat the cat's warm emitter mod, Illum and Chimo going the red emitter route, lots of history, lots of respect for this little bugger, and aside from the odd Alkaline leaker, not a whole lot of complaints...  Read up, it's fun...


----------



## run4jc (Feb 6, 2015)

I did what scout24 suggested and the history on this light is fascinating. Back to This is Nascar's review and onward. 5 story drop tests, run times, comparisons, on and on. And here we are, almost 7 years later and it's still going strong, only cheaper and brighter.

One common theme throughout - there have been contributors and there have been 'snipers.' Contributors that add to the conversation and snipers who take the occasional 'shot' at the light and maybe a few subtle 'digs' at those of us who appreciate the value and utility of the E01.

Scout24 is the most recent contributor - putting up his money and his time to abuse and ultimately make the light fail. So far the light is hanging on. Cerealand did a battery test on a new one right away - NBP tested his - I tested mine - there are others. 

Of course, the snipers are still lurking.

So yesterday I decided to invest a few buck$ and some time in a series of comparison tests. scout suggested that those who suggested that certain lights were better/cheaper/brighter/stronger do their own tests to demonstrate...and after his suggestion, we hear only "crickets."

Like scout, I have no vested interest in this light or in Fenix. I just enjoy the hobby and enjoy useful tools - and don't mind paying a fair price for a reliable tool. If there's something better out there, then most of us will embrace that better option.


Here's what I want to do - right now I have in my 'cart' a Klarus Mi02, Olight i3S, and Sunwayman R01A. I have plenty of Thrunite Ti on hand. I'm gonna put up my own cash, get 'em all in the house, and do a little bit of run time and abuse testing. Sure, I know, they aren't all apples to apples comparisons - the Sunwayman is probably the closest to the E01, but that's okay. Let's just see how the others do.

Can anyone suggest any others? Oh, by the way, ALL of these cost more than the E01. And if someone thinks there's a $5 light at Walmart that should be part of the test, please let me know and I'll get one of those, too.

Don't mean to tease with this post - I'll start a new post when the time comes - I just want to make certain that I'm covering all the bases.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 6, 2015)

What? No Mako? No Ti Killer? No Sapphire??? :duck: :rock: 

Just kidding, Dan. I'll order a Mini Maglight AAA LED up this morning to add to the mix.


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Somewhere I saw I saw the Nitecore Tube recommended as a modern E01 replacement (ha), and you could see what your local hardware has sitting on the counter.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 6, 2015)

scout24 said:


> What? No Mako? No Ti Killer? No Sapphire??? :duck: :rock:
> 
> Just kidding, Dan. I'll order a Mini Maglight AAA LED up this morning to add to the mix.



LOL. Thought about the mini mag but figured we could just pick it up at a local discount store in a blister pack... 



jabe1 said:


> Somewhere I saw I saw the Nitecore Tube recommended as a modern E01 replacement (ha), and you could see what your local hardware has sitting on the counter.



I actually thought about that (and I know you are joking) but figured the first time under a tire and "crunch"  so decided no point in wasting an extra $10!

Did decide to add the Rayovac Value Bright 1AAA 5 lumen key ring light...

Any other thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## scout24 (Feb 6, 2015)

Agreed on the Tube- Even if it's high quality polymer plastic, not sure how it would fare... Rayovac is a nice addition!


EDIT- Deal of the month! I was looking on Brightguy for other AAA lights, they are selling the gold 10 lumen E01 for $8.76!!!


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 6, 2015)

run4jc said:


> LOL. Thought about the mini mag but figured we could just pick it up at a local discount store in a blister pack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard the Cyber-lite is a mighty fine light.


----------



## sgt253 (Feb 6, 2015)

deleted


----------



## sgt253 (Feb 6, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Agreed on the Tube- Even if it's high quality polymer plastic, not sure how it would fare... Rayovac is a nice addition!
> 
> 
> EDIT- Deal of the month! I was looking on Brightguy for other AAA lights, they are selling the gold 10 lumen E01 for $8.76!!!





Out of stock...Just my luck!


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 6, 2015)

defloyd77 said:


> How ironic. You obviously need to take your own advice. David Chow himself has commented on how little Fenix was making per light and that was when they were $15. There's obviously a damn good reason Foursevens didn't succeed with the mythical E01 killer.
> 
> You sound like the kind of kid who only cares about what's #trending at the moment and will be tossed to the side and forgotten when the next flavor of the month rolls along. The E01 isn't about that crap and it's been relevent since it's 2008 release.




Total nonsense chappy,that EO1 will be cents to produce,there is nothing to it,they can make a watch for less than a quid,calculators that sell for less than a pound,please have a bit of common and do not believe everything people tell you.

And please do not call me a kid have some respect for a pensioner please.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 6, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> Total nonsense chappy,that EO1 will be cents to produce,there is nothing to it,they can make a watch for less than a quid,calculators that sell for less than a pound,please have a bit of common and do not believe everything people tell you.
> 
> And please do not call me a kid have some respect for a pensioner please.



With all due respect, why again is it that we should believe what YOU tell everyone? Many of us here are also not "kids" or children (present company included.) I totally respect your opinion and would hope that perhaps we might see something to lend some substance to what you are claiming. 

And frankly, if Fenix is making a solid profit on the little light, then good for them. Value is often in the eyes of the beholder - many who have posted in this forum own very nice, state-of-the-art lights and still are of the opinion that the E01 is a good value. If it is a value to these purchasers at the $10 level, but not to you, so be it. You have every right to your opinion and can easily exercise your opinion by simply not buying the light. I, for one, don't really have a problem with whatever level of profit they are making. No, the E01 isn't like any of my HDS lights or my Spy 007, but it has a place and is worth the $10 price to me.

Many who post here have stories to tell of years of pocket carry - or abuse tests that push the light far beyond what, say, a "Tube" might endure. The tests may not be indicative of daily abuse, but they are enjoyable for many of us - to the point that we expend our own time and resources and provide the results for the potential enjoyment of the community at large.

Maybe continually putting the E01 down (for whatever reason) takes away some of our enjoyment. Again, I suppose anyone can say whatever they want within the boundaries of good sense, but then again, none of us have to read anything that is written here.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if the newer e01s with the 13 lumen are still potted? Also, why is it that even with the bump up in lumens from the old 11 lumen, the new ones still say a run time of 21 hours? Is the new one more efficient?


----------



## Burgess (Feb 6, 2015)

to Inquisitive (above) --


Based soley upon my own testing . . . .

Using Energizer Ultimate Lithium (L92) battery ( at room temp. ) . . . .


The " Old style " Fenix E01 flashlights (pre-2014)
run for 14 Hours, before falling out of regulation.


The " New style " Fenix E01 flashlights
run for 10 Hours, before falling out of regulation.


While producing roughly Twice the light output.
(according to my Sekonic L-308DC photography light meter)


Hope this answers your question.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, they're still potted. Looking closely, the white compound is visible on several of my copies.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 6, 2015)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Does anyone know if the newer e01s with the 13 lumen are still potted? Also, why is it that even with the bump up in lumens from the old 11 lumen, the new ones still say a run time of 21 hours? Is the new one more efficient?



Also, they are absolutely still potted. Scout24 managed to dissect one of his and sent photos of the various parts. They are definitely still potted - I am sharing the photos hoping Greg is okay with it - they are his photos and he did the work (and potentially sacrificed the light).


----------



## scout24 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## RobertM (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the photos confirming that the newer ones are still potted. :twothumbs


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 6, 2015)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Does anyone know if the newer e01s with the 13 lumen are still potted? Also, why is it that even with the bump up in lumens from the old 11 lumen, the new ones still say a run time of 21 hours? Is the new one more efficient?



The specifications of the new E01 claim 13 lumens for 16.5 hours on the package. Many sellers have not updated the specs on their websites.


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 7, 2015)

The last one I bought also says 13 lumens for about 16hrs. Also, not sure if it matters, but my old ones came in boxes, while my new one, as well as those of several members here, came with blister packaging. 


I can't wait for the blue one run4jc generously sent my way


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for confirming guys! I still have my old trusty e01 on my keychain until this day (anodizing is completely gone almost though, but it's still humming along!). I may pick up the newer 13 lumen one now that it's confirmed to be potted. Love these durable little guys.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 7, 2015)

run4jc said:


> With all due respect, why again is it that we should believe what YOU tell everyone? Many of us here are also not "kids" or children (present company included.) I totally respect your opinion and would hope that perhaps we might see something to lend some substance to what you are claiming.
> 
> And frankly, if Fenix is making a solid profit on the little light, then good for them. Value is often in the eyes of the beholder - many who have posted in this forum own very nice, state-of-the-art lights and still are of the opinion that the E01 is a good value. If it is a value to these purchasers at the $10 level, but not to you, so be it. You have every right to your opinion and can easily exercise your opinion by simply not buying the light. I, for one, don't really have a problem with whatever level of profit they are making. No, the E01 isn't like any of my HDS lights or my Spy 007, but it has a place and is worth the $10 price to me.
> 
> ...



By nature of my day job which involves selling tools and lights we use a clever piece of software that allows us to access our buying in prices when we need to sharpen the pencil to compete for a sale and with that in mind and experience of the industrial trade I maintain that EO1 will be cents to produce.It matters not if you believe me or not it is a morsel of info being added to healthy debate.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 7, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> By nature of my day job which involves selling tools and lights we use a clever piece of software that allows us to access our buying in prices when we need to sharpen the pencil to compete for a sale and with that in mind and experience of the industrial trade I maintain that EO1 will be cents to produce.It matters not if you believe me or not it is a morsel of info being added to healthy debate.



And...we have come to the conclusion that you know that your buying prices must be low enough so that your selling prices will net you a profit. How does this relate to this thread?


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ah too bad, guess he must be getting more attention here with it- I was hoping after starting his own "e01 vs. nitecore tube" thread that he'd have put it all there now, but he hasn't even been back after starting it. not even to tell us how many pennies the tube cost to manufacture in comparison.


----------



## RWT1405 (Feb 7, 2015)

How dare you question the ALL KNOWING mcnair55!

He IS the Alpha and Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.

He knows everything, about everything! Bow before him!

BTW, what he really is, is a TROLL.


----------



## nbp (Feb 7, 2015)

Pipe down you anoraks, you don't know what you're talking about. :nana:


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 7, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> How dare you question the ALL KNOWING mcnair55!
> 
> He IS the Alpha and Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.
> 
> ...





Lol yeah doesn't bother me so long as the mods are good with it. I mean, if anyone comes across this thread researching the e01, I'm confident the merit of everyone's posts are pretty self evident. No harm no foul imo.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 8, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> Lol yeah doesn't bother me so long as the mods are good with it. I mean, if anyone comes across this thread researching the e01, I'm confident the merit of everyone's posts are pretty self evident. No harm no foul imo.



+1

My question was a serious one - my bet is that there are a number of us with experience in retail and manufacturing and the knowledge of cost structures, mark ups, margins, etc. My experience is quite limited - only about 4 decades.   Having said that, I have NO experience with Fenix and their manufacturing costs.

But here's another point. I don't really care how much profit they are making or what it costs them to manufacture the light. Again, it's about value to the target market. Most of us find this light to be a value at $10. Some of us don't. We can express what we would rather pay for it - that's fine - but ultimately we can all vote with our wallets. If Fenix and their distribution partners are making a good profit, that's great. Maybe they can use their profits to stay in business and keep bringing out other more advanced products. 

Take the Fenix-Store or any of the other retailers, for example. After you purchase the light with whatever discounts, it's around $10. They will ship it for free...sure, USPS First Class is fairly inexpensive, but someone has to process the order, pack it up in packaging that Fenix-Store has to pay for, support their entire infrastructure and pay their staff. I realize that NO ONE really NEEDS my description of such, but it's not a bad idea to be reminded. And I realize that this is only a small snapshot of a much larger distribution picture. Yeah, $10 seems like a pretty good value to me.

Too expensive? Don't buy it.

Is it worth $10 to you? Then DO buy it. And it'll probably be working when many other lights have failed.

run4jc out


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 8, 2015)

dc38 said:


> And...we have come to the conclusion that you know that your buying prices must be low enough so that your selling prices will net you a profit. How does this relate to this thread?



Because imo Fenix could go retail very easily with this product at a lower price and sell millions which is still very much EO1 talk.



leon2245 said:


> Ah too bad, guess he must be getting more attention here with it- I was hoping after starting his own "e01 vs. nitecore tube" thread that he'd have put it all there now, but he hasn't even been back after starting it. not even to tell us how many pennies the tube cost to manufacture in comparison.



Sorry to disappoint cpf was down for maintenance in my free time yesterday so no access and yes the tube will be pennies to produce.



RWT1405 said:


> How dare you question the ALL KNOWING mcnair55!
> 
> I know nowt fella but have a little bit more experience in the tool trade than others and alight is a tool.
> 
> ...




Not trolling either chappy just having an opinion that differs from your own.


I really cannot see why you have to attack me personally because I have a view which is purely my own,I own an EO1 and agree with the comments of it being very rugged and very dependable but in 2015 it is an over priced relic of times past and as a direct competitor I prefer my Thrunite which is better for similar money.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 8, 2015)

You're apparently correct with your views being purely your own. Crickets are heard instead of rousing support for your position. Overpriced relic of times past? How about solid product that has a rabid following and has stood the test of time??? The manufacture of and parts needed cost the same as they did back when the E01 came out. Packaging costs money. Let's assume for a moment that you aren't a troll, do you just like hearing people disagree with you? If there were threads started about lights that don't interest me, or that I think are junk, I stay out of them. Going in there just to stir the pot and beat the dead horse by spouting the same garbage over and over in multiple threads is trolling. Sorry. If you had valid, constructive points, presented politely, not trolling.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> You're apparently correct with your views being purely your own. Crickets are heard instead of rousing support for your position. Overpriced relic of times past? How about solid product that has a rabid following and has stood the test of time??? The manufacture of and parts needed cost the same as they did back when the E01 came out. Packaging costs money. Let's assume for a moment that you aren't a troll, do you just like hearing people disagree with you? If there were threads started about lights that don't interest me, or that I think are junk, I stay out of them. Going in there just to stir the pot and beat the dead horse by spouting the same garbage over and over in multiple threads is trolling. Sorry. If you had valid, constructive points, presented politely, not trolling.



Mr Scout24 no need to tell me about packaging and blah blah as I have had jobs which required bringing new product to market and I fully understand the costings involved.

The Fenix interests me a lot as I am an avid collector of the brand and own more of there lights than any other brand.I cannot recall me ever dissing a Fenix product other than my feelings in 2015 about the EO1.

I think we need to put this down to the culture where we live.US&A sites love to back slap each other and hoo rah products where as the English tend to argue more,anyway enough said from me.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 8, 2015)

I wouldn't know about your feelings about other Fenix products, since I don't go into those threads as I have nothing constructive to add, not being a fan and all.  There are plenty of other English members here, some of whom I have debated with over the years regarding the merits of other makers and lights, so I am somewhat familiar with the cultural differences. As you said, enough said by myself as well. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Grijon (Feb 8, 2015)

scout24 said:


> You're apparently correct with your views being purely your own. Crickets are heard instead of rousing support for your position. Overpriced relic of times past? How about solid product that has a rabid following and has stood the test of time??? The manufacture of and parts needed cost the same as they did back when the E01 came out. Packaging costs money. Let's assume for a moment that you aren't a troll, do you just like hearing people disagree with you? If there were threads started about lights that don't interest me, or that I think are junk, I stay out of them. Going in there just to stir the pot and beat the dead horse by spouting the same garbage over and over in multiple threads is trolling. Sorry. If you had valid, constructive points, presented politely, not trolling.



I think scout24 hit the head on the nail; as I have a hard time ignoring trolls myself, I am so very pleased that the forum offers an "Ignore User" function - and have put it to use!


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 8, 2015)

Grijon said:


> I think scout24 hit the head on the nail; as I have a hard time ignoring trolls myself, I am so very pleased that the forum offers an "Ignore User" function - and have put it to use!



I am so glad you have put it to good use and I myself do not like trolls either.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 8, 2015)

All in good fun. mcnair55 and I have agreed to agree that the E01 is the best light ever after I threatened to fly to the UK and shine my E01 into his eyes and he offered to buy me a coffee.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 8, 2015)

Not a pint? Hold out for a pint... :nana:


----------



## nbp (Feb 8, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> I cannot recall me ever dissing a Fenix product other than my feelings in 2015 about the EO1.



Actually, this thread this year is not the first time you have gone on about your distaste for the E01. We have gotten the point. Move along. 

Scout, did you kill those E01s yet?! And what are the poor keys that have to suffer along with the light?! I hope you aren't planning on trying to open any doors with them.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 8, 2015)

NBP- The E01 that's currently undergoing destructive testing was given the weekend off. It all resumes tomorrow morning. The keys are all spares, just added for realistic effect. The victim of the first round is still on my keys four years later. Lookin' good!


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 8, 2015)

nbp said:


> Actually, this thread this year is not the first time you have gone on about your distaste for the E01. We have gotten the point. Move along.
> 
> Scout, did you kill those E01s yet?! And what are the poor keys that have to suffer along with the light?! I hope you aren't planning on trying to open any doors with them.




Yes move along Sir a good idea but I hope you stay,it is a good topic.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 8, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Also, they are absolutely still potted. Scout24 managed to dissect one of his and sent photos of the various parts. They are definitely still potted - I am sharing the photos hoping Greg is okay with it - they are his photos and he did the work (and potentially sacrificed the light).



OK, wow, please share your experiences at how you managed to de-pot these? That looks like a really clean de-potting. With the old E01's, I've had trouble trying to de-pot the two I have, that includes baking the head. I wonder if running it throught 70 degree washing machine cycle would do it?


----------



## RWT1405 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grijon, thank you for mentioning the ignore user feature, I had been unaware of that and just put it to work. No more of the troll mcnair55!


----------



## run4jc (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> OK, wow, please share your experiences at how you managed to de-pot these? That looks like a really clean de-potting. With the old E01's, I've had trouble trying to de-pot the two I have, that includes baking the head. I wonder if running it throught 70 degree washing machine cycle would do it?




Mr Floppy - it was scout24 who performed that delicate surgery - I just posted his photos for him. Greg checks in often and I'm certain he'll answer


----------



## Grijon (Feb 9, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> Grijon, thank you for mentioning the ignore user feature, I had been unaware of that and just put it to work. No more of the troll mcnair55!



I'm so glad my post was helpful! It is a very important feature to me, no joke.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr. Floppy- All I did was remove the pill from the head, exposing the potted LED and board. Nothing further.


----------



## eaglemax (Feb 9, 2015)

After reading thread I buyed Fenix EO1,very strong light and I like very much,cheaper here in GB than in my home Poland.Was little disappointed at how low bright it is so I gave to friend Igor and bought new Nitecore Tube.


----------



## gunga (Feb 10, 2015)

Well. I just received a couple samples of the new E01. I have to say, quite impressive. It's a subtle but effective update. The new version is noticeably brighter. Pretty nice that the price went down too. 

I was not lucky, my beam has an oval purple hot spot, but the steel wool treatment worked wonders. 

The E01 will never win awards for output, tint, versatile modes, etc. But last time I checked, a lot of people value simplicity and reliability. I think it's the ultimate second (backup) light. It's a cockroach light that is also a vampire to suck the last bit of power out of your cells. The price point puts it in the category of a cheapo store brand light. It's a lot more though. 

I've seen comparisons to a Nitecore tube. Well, I've never seen one, but I'm sure it's a nice little gadget. A fun, lightweight and useful day to day light. I'd still want an E01 as a backup for when the tube is dead. You may forget to charge it, or the battery could fail or you could accidentally wash it etc. 

Reliability and longevity are values that are hard to measure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tech25 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just got mine in today because of you guys! 

The size is perfect to back up my main light of the day- I don't know why I didn't get one before now. 

Now I am debating on the steel wool treatment- while I like floody neutral beams better I don't want to loose too much distance/utility (as this is my backup-the purple does not bother me that much)


----------



## gunga (Feb 10, 2015)

Just go without. It's hard to reverse so just try it stock for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tech25 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks I will, but not really worried about reversing it, I might be buying a few more for family members and won't be left out of an order... 

Until now I have been using photon lights as backups- I like the fact that they are virtually unnoticeable weight wise- but the e01 will last longer and I am not worried about damaging it as well as an easier to find battery.

I will keep the photon lights attached to my stethoscopes and put the e01 on my key ring.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 16, 2015)

Did a tailcap reading of the Fenix E01 with the original and the Vinh upgrade. Using the same NiMH battery half discharged, instant readings were 0.07A and 0.14A.

I think Vinh replaced the LED with a 510GS warm white so that would be equivalent to the 13 lumen spec version. Unless he used a different LED but he did say it was premium Nichia. Will get a fresh alkaline to test but without tweaking the constant voltage driver, it will pull substantially more from a battery. 

Any how, some beamshots. Original beam






Modded with 10 degree collimator for a luxeon star. You can see in the beam where all the gunk has wedged in between the reflector and LED, and the LED is rather scuffed after being in my pocket since 2008. 





This is what it should be like with a clean head. This is the Vinh version with the warm white LED.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 16, 2015)

This is what my new E01 looks like after sanding on the emitter with a steelwool.

Closeup





Further away


----------



## RobertM (Feb 17, 2015)

LightWalker, thanks for posting your beamshots. I'm getting more and more tempted to do the steel wool trick to my newer E01.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 17, 2015)

RobertM said:


> LightWalker, thanks for posting your beamshots. I'm getting more and more tempted to do the steel wool trick to my newer E01.



You're welcome, I like the beam better after the steelwool mod, it is floodier and improved the tint. If you don't like the results of the mod you can get a new one for about $10, so not much to risk and a small floody flashlight is handy to have around the house.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 17, 2015)

I skip the steel wool and I rough it up really good with sand paper. I'm sure I lose a few lumens, but the beam is a nice smooth flood white.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 18, 2015)

What grit do you use? I may try that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 18, 2015)

So, thanks to run4jc I'm finally a proud owner of a... non-black E01


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I like that blue color


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 18, 2015)

I used 80 grit on the last one i sanded. I like to REALLY rough them up.


run4jc said:


> What grit do you use? I may try that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 18, 2015)

From all my lights i have...my top 5 are my Fenix TK75.....Nitecore TM36.....Olight M2X UT Javelot...my Olight X6 Marauder...monsterfloof-throw...and...last but not least...my Fenix EO1......which i use it the most, to search inside, and outside my home, for close distances. 

Still going strong, after 5 years.

Mine throws, 30 meters, instead of the manufacterer state of.....only 16 meters.

So, mine is extreme overpowered.

vinh can make it throw 50 meters, i think.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 1, 2015)

I have decided to create a little challenge for myself, and see just how long I can go using ONLY my two E01s. The black one has been sanded and will be mainly used around the house and at night with the chapstick diffuser for a pseudo moon-mode. The silver one which is stock, will handle keychain duty and be on me anytime I leave the house. I have 3 AA lights and 1 2xaa lights that have all been put away and HOPEFULLY won't need to use for awhile. The E01 threads are always my favorite and the most interesting to me, so we will see how this goes. Anyone care to join me??!! Here are some pics! (Finally figured out how to post photos) 

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## scout24 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, that black one is sanded!!! Might I ask what you used???


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Scout, I used 80 grit sandpaper and kept going until there was not even a HINT of blue or purple. I think I definitely lost some lumens but the flood is so nice and white and smooth that it's completely worth it especially for indoor use. The chapstick diffuser has the edges wrapped in electrical tape to cut the light even more. I pop it on before I go to bed and use it to check the kiddies and late night bathroom runs. 

image by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## scout24 (Mar 1, 2015)

Beam's looking good! Big difference.


----------



## gunga (Mar 1, 2015)

Huh. Not sure I'd do that but very good idea. Dedicated dim light that is super reliable and long lasting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 1, 2015)

gunga said:


> Huh. Not sure I'd do that but very good idea. Dedicated dim light that is super reliable and long lasting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Yea around the house the flood is perfect and outside at night I want the extra lumens/hotspot/throw. Now if I can just take care of the battery rattle.....any ideas?? Small piece of electrical tape on the body of the battery?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga (Mar 1, 2015)

Battery rattle? Cut down a post it note and stick to the battery. Works for every time and can be reused when you swap batteries. 

You can play with how much you cut off to adjust the tightness. 

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 2, 2015)

gunga said:


> Battery rattle? Cut down a post it note and stick to the battery. Works for every time and can be reused when you swap batteries.
> 
> You can play with how much you cut off to adjust the tightness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Thanks Gunga. That works much better than the tape method I was trying to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2015)

Gang, quick question.. outside of the cardboard box vs. blister pack (and is this a correct assumption?), how can one tell which E01 is the 2014+ upgraded version? Are there any markings, etc..?


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 2, 2015)

The 10 vs 13 lumens maybe?


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> The 10 vs 13 lumens maybe?



Hah! True! I didn't actually think to check the packaging for the lumens rating...!!!!


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol, and the runtime, too  Lol. Yeah, I didn't really notice the difference at first, too.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2015)

And now that I took the time to look, the lettering.. White inlay (old) vs. laser etched- grey (new)


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 2, 2015)

Btw, yeah, I was also thinking IFFFFFFFFFFF it's true or I was just seeing things. My newer ones also look greyer, but I wasn't sure. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL! And now I feel like a tool for even asking in the first place when I should have just looked... Argggghh! I've only been a member for, like, ever and should know better.. But hopefully, someone else has the same question. :thinking:

Anyway, the differences are now really apparent... the color of the ano, the etching, and the knurling... especially around the bezel. And yes, the beam... much brighter.

All easy to see side by side, but I would say it's the etching and color of the etching that's the dead give-away without an old one to compare to.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the comparison pic. I never noticed the difference on the logos.


Darvis said:


> And now that I took the time to look, the lettering.. White inlay (old) vs. laser etched- grey (new)


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 2, 2015)

For all of you Arc AAA owners out there, is the knurling on the Arc more aggressive than on the E01? I know there is MORE of it but does it feel rougher? Also are the Arc AAA GS that are for sale on Arc's website the ones labeled as Arc P at the top of the battery tube?


----------



## nbp (Mar 2, 2015)

I did not find the Arc to be rougher than the E01s personally. 

The Arc P that I had was a DS - but I *think* the P went to the GS after while.


----------



## desmobob (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow... I just read this entire thread. Good stuff!

I think I'm going down to my cellar to check through my gear and test my EO1s. I have one in almost every daypack/backpack I own. I make sure I always have a few important items with me when I'm in the woods: A Fenix EO1, a Victorinox Hiker, Huntsman or Farmer, a Brunton Classic compass, and a BIC lighter.

Each of those items represents something I might not think is the best of its type, but one I know I can trust to do what is expected of it. Rock-solid tools.

I think I might have to pick up a new E01!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 2, 2015)

Darvis said:


> All easy to see side by side, but I would say it's the etching and color of the etching that's the dead give-away without an old one to compare to.



The etching is very clear. What's the beam line? This has big implications as to what LED it has.


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have one black, and one natural Fenix E01 on their way to me for mine and the wife's keys. She's not a fan of toting around an EDC light, so I got her what appears to be the best and longest lasting AAA light I could find. It was a close call with the E05, but I figured runtime was king since these lights will be carried most of the time and only used if caught without another light. Got some Energizer lithium AAA's ready to go in them when they get here.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually, I don't really see a huge difference between the old and the new one in terms of bright beam. I've put them against a white wall, yellow wall... gray wall.... and I don't see much difference..........


Edit: but three people around me do see a difference................................ I need glasses


----------



## Darvis (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> The etching is very clear. What's the beam line? This has big implications as to what LED it has.


I don't/didn't see any difference in beam profile, only a slight difference in brightness. But same blue-ish tint out of the 5mm led. And once I gave it the steel wool treatment, it was the same even spread.


----------



## tech25 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ever since I got the E01, I have been using this more often then my EDC light (V11R/14500) its just smaller and more convenient- I keep it on a TEC clip- clipped to my pocket and have a chapstick diffuser with electrical tape (thanks for the idea gurdygurds!) to cut down the on glare. 

I have been experimenting with red tape for night runs, but i like the diffuser- it makes the color white.


----------



## Gaffle (Mar 30, 2015)

I had some fun yesterday. Kids stayed the night with my parents and my wife and I did some running around. For the record, if any of you folks are from south eastern MI, you should hit up Metzgers in Ann Arbor. German restaurant, very tasty. My family is in major bicycle mode (as in we all need them) so REI in Ann Arbor was a stop. After checking bikes, and shoes, I just had to see what kind of flashlights were on the shelves. Its funny when I reflect back to the early days of CPF. Fenix was not even close to a house name. Every Fenix light was a online purchase, nothing in the BM stores. Times have changed. I have now noticed Fenix lights in a number of stores, of course one of those stores being REI. On a side note, I have a Armtek Tiara A1 enroute to my house. That A1 blows away all of the plastic headlamps that are all hanging down the row. Anyway, on the flashlight side of the row is mostly Fenix products. There was a guy going through the Fenix lights like he had a severe OCD syndrome. A syndrome that I guess qualifies us as "flashaholics". Going through packages, reading the specs, checking the battery types, trying to figure out if your going to buy one, or two. The big one or the small one. Well I walk up to the lights and I apparently scare this guy, he walks to the other side of the isle (he was going to return to his flashlight purchase once my wife and myself leave, had more decisions to make). I man handled a few of the Fenix packages. Just thinking about how many really good flashlights are around for "normal" people to purchase. Well all of a sudden my eyes catch the small package of the E01. It was $10 I think. I instantly got pumped and asked my wife if she wanted a new flashlight. She was like, "I don't know, maybe". Well that was like automatic decision. The "I don't know" was wife talk that said, "Your the flashlight guy, is that a flashlight that I should have in my purse?" I picked up the E01 with some real enjoyment. It was our only purchase from REI. I had a dividend of $7 so that made my purchase even better. Got in the car, busted out my Spyderco, and tor open that packaging. This was my first Fenix purchase. The simple 1 AAA E01. 

At this point in my flashlight game I have only one problem with the E01. I want LEDs to be in the neutral or higher CRI group. I do not like cool LEDs. This E01 is cool in tint, but to be honest (for what it is) that doesn't really bother me. I like the small size, and I like the twisty. I just received a ginormous 4oz tube of Lubri Film + which will last me for prob the rest of my life. I plan to lub up those small threads. This E01 must be the older version, it does not have the etched wording. The brightness is perfect for the size. It is regulated. I am not sure if the stats are the same for the older versions and newer, but what I read stated that this like has a 16hr runtime. A 16hr regulated runtime. How super awesome is that?! I do not know if I will put this on her keychain, or put it in her purse with a lanyard. I am already happy about my first Fenix purchase.

I think she may need a bigger light as well. Malkoff MD2 in the purse sounds good too eh?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 30, 2015)

^Gaffle^ - loved the story - thanks for sharing it. Now you need to get after the LED and reflector with some steel wool. YES, you will lose throw - YES, you will lose some brightness, and YES - it will improve the tint and beam shape.

Great story. MD2 in the purse.....that'll work! :twothumbs


----------



## Stefano (Aug 8, 2015)

I resume this old thread.
I bought three years ago some copies of E01.
The E01 manual we talk about 21 hours of battery life (I know about 10 hours of light + 10/11 hours moonlight - I found this values true)
Now I see on the site Fenix that autonomy is declared 16.5 hours.
You know if anything has changed ?? (led ?)
Thanks


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 8, 2015)

Stefano said:


> Now I see on the site Fenix that autonomy is declared 16.5 hours.
> You know if anything has changed ?? (led ?)
> Thanks


Yes, I think it is the led. Previously the Nichia 500GS, later versions are the 510GS, and now it seems to be the 570GS.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 8, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Yes, I think it is the led. Previously the Nichia 500GS, later versions are the 510GS, and now it seems to be the 570GS.




Thanks !


----------



## Burgess (Aug 9, 2015)

Just a little added info:


Previous E01 models ran 14 Hours on an Energizer L91 Lithium cell
( in perfect regulation )


New (current) E01 models run 10 Hours on that same battery
( in perfect regulation )


Now about TWICE the light output !


Very nice and useable light.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 9, 2015)

Burgess said:


> Now about TWICE the light output !
> 
> 
> Very nice and useable light.



And about twice the current draw. That's the nature of the constant voltage driver I guess.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 9, 2015)

Gaffle said:


> At this point in my flashlight game I have only one problem with the E01. I want LEDs to be in the neutral or higher CRI group. I do not like cool LEDs. This E01 is cool in tint, but to be honest (for what it is) that doesn't really bother me. I like the small size, and I like the twisty.



This is where I am. My E01 has been a terrific lighting tool for me. It's helped people change a tire, fix balky trailer lights, find countless keyholes, etc. It's one of the cheapest lights I own but it's been one of my most uses. But I too am really annoyed by the color of the LED. My Malkoff M61N has really ruined me for almost every other light! Obviously it's much larger and heavier (currently it's installed in an Elzetta Bravo with twist cap and crenelated bezel) but I see myself going through my collection of lights and winnowing them down to just the ones with good CRI. I won't toss the cooler/bluer ones but they'll be relegated to secondary uses (survival kits, car lights, etc).


----------



## Stefano (Aug 9, 2015)

Burgess said:


> New (current) E01 models run 10 Hours on that same battery
> ( in perfect regulation )



Thanks
On the new models also improved the tint ?
All my copies of E01 were tint very blue/violet


----------



## RobertM (Aug 9, 2015)

Stefano said:


> Thanks
> On the new models also improved the tint ?
> All my copies of E01 were tint very blue/violet


I would say that there is a slight improvement. Mostly just brighter though. There is a mod using steel wool to smooth out the beam which also seems to help.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ah just recently picked one up, looks like the old version. That's okay, still pretty good.

Next time maybe.


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 30, 2015)

My friend said the head shot off of his E01, he said he tried to tighten the head to turn it on and it wouldn't turn so he loosened it and it shot off and hit the wall. I guess the alkaline battery he had in it had caused it to have pressure inside the battery tube, I've had a similar experience with a Nitecore D10 and an alkaline AA but the head didn't pop off, it just popped.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Nov 30, 2015)

LightWalker said:


> My friend said the head shot off of his E01, he said he tried to tighten the head to turn it on and it wouldn't turn so he loosened it and it shot off and hit the wall. I guess the alkaline battery he had in it had caused it to have pressure inside the battery tube, I've had a similar experience with a Nitecore D10 and an alkaline AA but the head didn't pop off, it just popped.


Did it still work after he changed the battery?


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, it works fine and he is still using the same battery, I told him he should use an Eneloop but he's old school, lol.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 1, 2015)

Holy CRAP!!! 15 pages and 3 years talking about the E01 

Maybe I can kill this thread here :touche:

I have a few E01s and they are a great light!! I even saw them recently for $8.50 .... but the same site had the E05 (3 modes topping out at 85 lumens, AND a glass lens) ... for a measly $14. :rock: The *E05* is my EDC, it's such a killer little light. I think normal prices are $12 and $20 repectively.


Ok, returning you to your regularly scheduled thread. :green:


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 1, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Maybe I can kill this thread here :touche:



No doc, you can't kill the e01. Would like to know where you saw the e01 for 8 fiddy.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 1, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Holy CRAP!!! 15 pages and 3 years talking about the E01
> 
> Maybe I can kill this thread here :touche:
> 
> ...



Brighter does not mean better, the E01 is more robust than the E05 and will take drops better which is important for a keychain light.

If I need brighter light than the E01, I usually have a brighter light on me with a bigger battery in it to sustain that brightness.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 1, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> No doc, you can't kill the e01. Would like to know where you saw the e01 for 8 fiddy.




It was Battery Junction ... Black Friday deals. I bought 3 E05s for $13.97 each or whatever it was. I already have a stash of E01s too ...and I got those for 15% off from the Fenix store back when I first signed up with them, so that makes it like $8ish each I think. The E01 is a nice gift light!


----------



## run4jc (Dec 1, 2015)

E01 deserves the love it gets here. I tortured a bunch of lights (see the "5mm challenge" link in my sig line) and the little E01 held its own quite well. There are a number of "what would you want in a SHTF Scenario" threads out there...if I could have 2 lights, I'd have an HDS 250 Rotary Tactical and - you guessed it - an E01.

The cockroach of keychain lights for sure.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 1, 2015)

I have one in a PSK with lithium primary. I was going to buy a few more from battery junction during Black Friday but purchased other gear instead. Maybe next time When I am down at REI will snag another. I trust the E01 and Malkoff the most which in someways is ironic. One is mass produced and notoriously inexpensive the other more expensive and less produced in fact often hand made by Gene.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree about trusting the E01! it's probably the only light that I have that I KNOW will work after a hard fall. After having lights fail after small drops I appreciate the ruggedness of the E01. Now if only Fenix would make a AA version!


----------



## TMedina (Dec 2, 2015)

For as often as we've howled for a Fenix E01 in a AA format, they could probably launch a Kickstarter program based on interest alone.


----------



## 1DaveN (Dec 2, 2015)

TMedina said:


> For as often as we've howled for a Fenix E01 in a AA format, they could probably launch a Kickstarter program based on interest alone.



I couldn't agree more. I love the E01s I have in my laptop bags (although they don't get much use), but I very much prefer AA to AAA.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok, I have a question now.

I tail stood all my lights in a dark room ( mostly all Fenix and Sunwayman) .... but one is the E01. All the lights are a cool white for the most part, but the E01 is like a purple spot on the ceiling, I mean it stands way out from the other lights ..... and I know the E01 isn't a cree. What is the color on the E01, I just wonder??


----------



## nbp (Dec 15, 2015)

Haha. Purple it is! 

Well, technically it's a white LED (Nichia GS if I recall correctly) but the purple hotspot has long been a topic for discussion. Some have used a fine steel wool to polish the epoxy dome on the emitter which smooths out the hotspot and that weirdo color shift in the beam pattern. Most are pleased with the result.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 15, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Ok, I have a question now.
> 
> I tail stood all my lights in a dark room ( mostly all Fenix and Sunwayman) .... but one is the E01. All the lights are a cool white for the most part, but the E01 is like a purple spot on the ceiling, I mean it stands way out from the other lights ..... and I know the E01 isn't a cree. What is the color on the E01, I just wonder??



I say just embrace it. Should we really be standing in a dark room comparing 1XAA 5mm keychain sized lights looking at a white wall for of all things tint? Maybe..... LOL! 





I just roll with it.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 15, 2015)

WW- Why yes, yes we should! What else would you do with the most robust, bulletproof AAA light made? Stuff some 0000 steel wool or a scotchbrite pad down in there hard, and scrub back and forth for five to ten seconds. Test beam. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 15, 2015)

scout24 said:


> WW- Why yes, yes we should! What else would you do with the most robust, bulletproof AAA light made? Stuff some 0000 steel wool or a scotchbrite pad down in there hard, and scrub back and forth for five to ten seconds. Test beam. Repeat as necessary.



You're right about that. We have a thread about some poor Flashaholic plagued with of all things dust on a reflector....What to do!!!! On the flip side never mind not touching the reflector.....The E01 actually enjoys a good emitter rubdown with steel wool. More proof it's the cockroach of flashlights.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 15, 2015)

I just pulled my E01 out of the drawer, turned it on, and threw it across the room onto the tile floor just to celebrate it's wonderfulness. I skip the steel wool and go for sandpaper. :thumbsup: Honestly I get more excited about seeing an E01 thread get started or added to than anything else on this forum. I'm kinda weird.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll have to try the steel wool thing. It's not a big deal, it just has some character to it.

I didn't know these were so robust. Why isn't the E05 as robust? ... or at least that's what I'm seeing here. Same company, same kind of light basically. Is it the emitter or the board or what?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 16, 2015)

In my experience, the EO1 is as robust as it is due to it's simplicity and build quality. The 5mm emitter is basically press fit through the hole in the head, so it's well supported. The driver cavity is completely filled with whatever epoxy they use, ensuring nothing is moving. The leads from the 5mm to the board are solid metal legs that go straight into the emitter dome. There is very little to move or go wrong as long as the cell is good. I still have the original one I tried killing, it still works fine.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 16, 2015)

scout24 said:


> In my experience, the EO1 is as robust as it is due to it's simplicity and build quality. The 5mm emitter is basically press fit through the hole in the head, so it's well supported. The driver cavity is completely filled with whatever epoxy they use, ensuring nothing is moving. The leads from the 5mm to the board are solid metal legs that go straight into the emitter dome. There is very little to move or go wrong as long as the cell is good. I still have the original one I tried killing, it still works fine.




I've never had an E05 or any of my other lights apart, but if they potted the boards that would probably help reliability a lot. Maybe some manufacturers don't pot them in favor of easy mods / repair?


----------



## TMedina (Dec 16, 2015)

The E01 is an oddity in the industry for that very reason. I plan to try the steel wool trick, just to even out the beam, but nobody buys an E01 for beam aesthetics. 

As for why other manufacturers don't, I don't know why - maybe one less cost point? By now, if Fenix stopped potting the heads so thoroughly, there would be riots. Or at least discontented grumbling on forums.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 18, 2015)

TMedina said:


> By now, if Fenix stopped potting the heads so thoroughly, there would be riots. Or at least discontented grumbling on forums.



I'd do a LED swap. It's a pain getting the pill out


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 18, 2015)

You know what? That purple spot on the wall is kind of growing on me! It's unique and it's all E01 .... I bet some of the other lights are jealous


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 24, 2016)

Does anyone have an idea as to how long an e01 will run at normal output on an eneloop before dropping into moon mode? I've see a bunch of runtime tests but I think they've all been on alkaline or lithium.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 24, 2016)

to gurdygurds --


Tested my " new " Fenix E01,
on a black Panasonic Pro AAA Eneloop battery.


This gave Fully Regulated light for 6 Hours at room temperature. 
Then began to Slowly drop in brightness. 
Perhaps 1-stop drop in 30 minutes. I ended the test there.


Used my Sekonic DC-308 photography light meter,
so I am very confident in my readings here.



For comparison:

Energizer Lithium L92 battery lasted 10 hours

Duracell Quantum Alkaline battery lasted nearly 7 hours


Hope this information is helpful to you.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 24, 2016)

How does the original E05 (28 lumens, not the current E05 model) measure up to the E01 in terms of build quality? I have two of these E05's and I like that they are smaller (shorter in length) than the E01... However recently I retired the E05 from keychain duty in favor of a Olight I3E EOS....


----------



## Grijon (Jan 25, 2016)

Burgess said:


> Tested my " new " Fenix E01,
> on a black Panasonic Pro AAA Eneloop battery.
> ...
> Hope this information is helpful to you.



I'm not the one who asked for the numbers, but I'm always interested, ha ha.

Great information, Burgess; thank you!


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 25, 2016)

Burgess said:


> to gurdygurds --
> 
> 
> Tested my " new " Fenix E01,
> ...


yes this is exactly what I was wondering. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow, 

I am actually excited about putting my "newer I think" E01 on my key chain again with a little red cap to hopefully make a smaller very low output red light. 
I retired it to the key ring station at home because the tint it pretty blue. 

I need something to navigate outta the bedroom at 4am and not disturb the misses.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have bought and sold many lights. Gone thru the whole spectrum of keychain lights. and I ended up back at the E01 for EDC. sure the beam sucks and the tint is horrible but I don't care anymore. the two things that matter the most in an EDC for me are long runtimes balanced with usable output levels for an all around general purpose EDC light and a light that I know with 90% surety will work when I need it. as a side bonus they are so inexpensive if I drop it and ding it I don't care in the least as I know it will still work and if I want to "freshen" up my EDC I can just buy a new one for $10 . This alone is a liberating feeling that's quite wonderful as I have gone thru the constant fear of carrying a high end expensive light and then dropping it and being depressed about the damage to my preciouslight for days. 

lately I have been doing a lot of home improvements and such and I have been using my puny little E01 constantly to shed light on someone using a jig saw to see a pencil line or to light up a dark corner under a cabinet for an electrician. Its so much fun when someone is looking around for a light or struggling to see something and BAM!! I whip out my little E01 from its clipped spot on my pocket and hand it over without a worry in the world. Ever hand someone your $150 titanium AAA light and get that moment of panic as you realize you have just made a huge mistake?

I myself am done with expensive lights and will always have an E01 on me until the day Fenix can make the E01 with a better LED and maintain or improve runtime durability and beam . I just don't see the E05 as an improvement . I had two. and the damn things shut off and leave you in the dark when the battery is depleted. and runtimes suck. 30 mins? and hour? do you know how fast that goes by if you actually use your lights? the AAA just wasn't designed to run flashlights and as such should only be used in lower output lights that demand less juice. I just don't get these 300 lumens for 30 second flashlights its silly 

I have had the same lithium in my E01 for 4 months and have been using it constantly and its still going strong at full ouput. and no 3-4 levels to cycle thru. Just twist it and its on .


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 28, 2016)

BriteLite2 said:


> I have bought and sold many lights. Gone thru the whole spectrum of keychain lights. and I ended up back at the E01 for EDC. sure the beam sucks and the tint is horrible but I don't care anymore. the two things that matter the most in an EDC for me are long runtimes balanced with usable output levels for an all around general purpose EDC light and a light that I know with 90% surety will work when I need it. as a side bonus they are so inexpensive if I drop it and ding it I don't care in the least as I know it will still work and if I want to "freshen" up my EDC I can just buy a new one for $10 . This alone is a liberating feeling that's quite wonderful as I have gone thru the constant fear of carrying a high end expensive light and then dropping it and being depressed about the damage to my preciouslight for days.
> 
> lately I have been doing a lot of home improvements and such and I have been using my puny little E01 constantly to shed light on someone using a jig saw to see a pencil line or to light up a dark corner under a cabinet for an electrician. Its so much fun when someone is looking around for a light or struggling to see something and BAM!! I whip out my little E01 from its clipped spot on my pocket and hand it over without a worry in the world. Ever hand someone your $150 titanium AAA light and get that moment of panic as you realize you have just made a huge mistake?
> 
> ...



YOU........are my hero. I need to get back to basics myself!!! E01 rules. 
PS...don't do it Mcnair55......don't do it sir.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jan 28, 2016)

I should probably clarify a bit more also 

Not bashing high end flashlight owners. If I had the money to treat a high end custom light the way I do my $10 E01 I most certainly would go with the $150-200 light and be happy as a clam. Unfortunately I don't have that luxury but envy those that do and wish them loads of fun 

For the simple poor 9-5 working slob the E01 is a great light and just wanted to tell others you might want to enjoy the freedom of a worry free light once in a while  and still have a little left over for a nice knife or watch !!!


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 28, 2016)

free visual stimulation, touching costs extra


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 28, 2016)

That Fenix E05 pictured above looks like the original 27 lumen single-mode version... I liked that light and still own 2... I'm guessing they don't make the current incarnation of the E05 in that color?


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 28, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> current incarnation of the E05 in that color?


googled Fenix EO5 2014 Purple


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 18, 2018)

Flashlight people.......I’ve touched a bunch of flashlights. And the Fenix E01, is the best flashlight I’ve ever touched. Thank you for your time.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Feb 18, 2018)

Gurdygurds, you're great. If you are as faithful to your partner/spouse as you are to this little light, then he/she is one lucky dude(tte).

Please, just tell me that you don't test them by throwing them off parking garages and dragging them behind cars. Humans aren't built as tough as the E01!


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 19, 2018)

Mine is currently the go-to light to hand to my 2-year old when he loses toys under the couch or we go on walks outside after dark. The output level is reasonable for his careless aiming, and I know he can't break it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 29, 2018)

Bought my first EO1 second hand and gotta say I understand what all the hub-bub is about. 

Nice little flashlight.....


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jun 30, 2018)

bykfixer, you've waited all this time to get one of these wonderful low powered lights? I'd have thought for a classic light fan like yourself, it would be one of a limited number of LED's in your collection.

By the way, there's a group of us building up an interest list on another site to petition Fenix to support a group buy or special edition, etc. of the E01 with a Yuji high CRI emitter.

I really think this light is missing out on its full potential with the current emitter. I don't really want to intrude on VinH's business, since he has once again started modding E01's, this time with Yuji emitters, but I think there's worthwhile benefits to a factory-produced version.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2018)

Well 13, it was long overdue. 

I do have a bunch of LED lights... classics of course (or future classics). I have read about this fabled EO1 here for some time now but with so many other great lights to choose from just never hit the perverbial 'buy it now' button. Recently one was up for sale here along with my favorite new age classic pocket knife. Our friend gurdygurds was letting go one of his favorite flashlights... ever so I jumped at the chance to see what all the fuss is about while also acquiring a couple of really sweet knives. 

Being a fan of the classics, I don't mind the beam at all and am really scratching my head how they got a blue tint with yellow edges yet it don't look green at all. 

I like the fairly large spot it has (rings and all). The spill is fine all things considered. Aimed at a white wall things don't look so pretty. But lighting up my hallway at 2am I don't see a darn thing about it to get hung about. And from what others have said over the years I'm supposing it'll be lighting my hallway for a good long time.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jun 30, 2018)

This just warms my heart ya'll. When they're stock like that, without sanding the led, they have pretty decent throw I'd say. Best flashlight ever. Alas that my was only E01. but I had to sell it to get rid of a few knives LOL. I'll be picking up another shortly don't worry. Glad you are enjoying the best and greatest flashlight ever created. Now at some point, you're going to have to try one with the led sanded like crazy to see the transformation of the beam from blue oval to lovely wall of white.


bykfixer said:


> Well 13, it was long overdue.
> 
> I do have a bunch of LED lights... classics of course (or future classics). I have read about this fabled EO1 here for some time now but with so many other great lights to choose from just never hit the perverbial 'buy it now' button. Recently one was up for sale here along with my favorite new age classic pocket knife. Our friend gurdygurds was letting go one of his favorite flashlights... ever so I jumped at the chance to see what all the fuss is about while also acquiring a couple of really sweet knives.
> 
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2018)

I bought a cheesey PT 2 pack light at an auto parts store whose beam was like the EO1. I sanded the lens on one for best beam and the other for better beam than stock but still has some throw. I'll be experimenting with some home made ideas at some point that will involve a non permanent solution to the uglyness.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2018)

So after putting on the ole thinking cap I decided a slide on difusser would reduce grip of the twisty head, and glue on a lens would be less than reliable in pocket carry so...

Perhaps a slight, non permanent difussion and tint change?




Light orange fine point sharpie to get into the crevices.

The before/after pic




Yup, that'll do.
And fully reversable with a q-tip and citresol.


And now my Coast G25 inspection light




Is a lot better too.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2018)

Not bad.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 2, 2018)

Now you're looking like a true E01 junky Bykfixer! Hitting it with the sharpie! Try a brown one too. That's how I was able to get the best tint out of mine.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 2, 2018)

I might have to search up a brown sharpie and try the same.

I wonder if the metallic gold sharpie would be better or worse. It might just block a lot more light, rather than improving the tint. It's a different type of ink.

Regardless, if you like incans, and like the E01, I think the ultimate way to achieve what the sharpie trick is attempting is a Yuji 3200K in an E01.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2018)

I like the 3200 yuji but....

The Sharpie was like a pill to solve a wacky hearbeat vs open heart surgery.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 2, 2018)

That gave me a good laugh, but it's a great analogy.

That's why I want Fenix to genetically engineer them to have Yuji's at birth.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 3, 2018)

While I love the tint of the Yugi, I dislike the fact that it's no longer a potted light. I also don't like that the emitter takes more voltage to fire than a stock E01.

One of the main reasons I EDC an E01 is due to it's ability to fire on a cell that no other light can use.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 3, 2018)

I dropkicked my daughters E01vn off of my porch into the creek yesterday...... didn’t hurt it. That is all.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 3, 2018)

Agree with this....


this_is_nascar said:


> While I love the tint of the Yugi, I dislike the fact that it's no longer a potted light. I also don't like that the emitter takes more voltage to fire than a stock E01.
> 
> One of the main reasons I EDC an E01 is due to it's ability to fire on a cell that no other light can use.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 3, 2018)

would a yellow sharpie give out a better beam vs orange?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 3, 2018)

Brown sharpie is your friend.....my friends. I've tried, yellow, orange, brown, Yuji. Brown is the way.


dealgrabber2002 said:


> would a yellow sharpie give out a better beam vs orange?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 3, 2018)

AND YOU NEED A BRUSH TIP BROWN SHARPIE. Regular tip doesn't get down in the nooks and crannies and leaves your beam with something to be desired.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 4, 2018)

Never knew such things even * EXISTED * !


lovecpf


https://www.jetpens.com/Sharpie-Brush-Tip-Permanent-Marker-Brown/pd/12045


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 4, 2018)

Do you paint the LED, or just the reflector, or both? 

Bill


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sounds like both

My mistake


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 5, 2018)

I just coated the LED globe with the ink of a super fine tip Sharpie Bill.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 6, 2018)

Lookin' good sir! I just picked this fella up so I'm back in the E01 gang. Every time I get an E01 I marvel at what awesome little lights they are. He is going to stay stock for now. No sanding or sharpies. Maybe a chapstick diffuser with a little electrical tape for late night usage. Still staying strong with just an E01 and a Maglite. Happy.


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 6, 2018)

Good score. 

If you ever experiment with a sharpie, Goof Off on a q-tip works like magic.

I tried it to remove orange sharpie ink so that I could try a yellow marker. Ended up going back with the light orange ink over the dome.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 6, 2018)

Just a fun story: Several months back, I gave a few gifts to a lovely artist who's work I enjoy. One of them was a Purple (her favorite color) Fenix E01.

Cut to very recently, she mentioned that she uses it a whole lot. Practically on a daily basis. She loves it! Sadly, I don't think I'll ever be able to fully convert her into being a flashaholic. But she loves her little cute and girly light. (Her words.) I did gift her a copper Maratac AA light recently. She seems to love that one too. :twothumbs


----------



## Grijon (Jul 7, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> ... Still staying strong with just an E01 and a Maglite. Happy.



You made a life change and those are your only two lights? What is the Maglite? Congrats on the happiness!


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 7, 2018)

HA. I have the E01 and a Maglite ML50l which is the 2C version with different output levels. That's all I have currently. I made it through the Watch Labyrinth and found my watch, a G Shock DW5600E. I think I've got the flashlights under control now with these two, and now I've got to get the pocket knife situation settled. I love all of these "everyday"sort of tools but I don't do well when I have an abundance or spend too much time researching them, shopping for them, etc. Trying to find what I like that suits my needs and then enjoy using them. Side note, I've been so accustomed to using modified E01s and having a few for different situations, that I had forgotten how great they are in the stock form they come in. Sure the beam is a little weird and it's not high CRI but for my needs it doesn't matter. Has a good amount of throw and its 13 lumens is really a good amount of light for normal stuff. I stuck a green Blistex cap on it last night and had a great dim green glow to move around the bedroom without disturbing anyone.


Grijon said:


> You made a life change and those are your only two lights? What is the Maglite? Congrats on the happiness!


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought the beam was 'good enough' as well gurdy. But I wanted to try something reversable and struck out on anything to slip over the end... at least in a 2.5 minute search of a junk drawer. 

Then fate did what fate does.... sitting on a table was my favorite thirst quencher and nearby a fine tip'd sharpie of the same color....




:thinking:
Hmmmmm, what if?....

At 2am I'm pretty stoked about it when nature calls and there's no squint involved.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 9, 2018)

Well I had to see what all the commotion was about so I picked up an E01 in olive. In E01 tint, the cones are overstimulated easily even for 13L. It is a bit of a shock when I have been used to neutral white, 95+CRI Yuji's and incans. Unrefined simplicity and durability are what the E01 is all about. Whereas the TiS is about refinement and features. I can see the appeal tho.

I'll play with it a bit and see where it rests for duty.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 11, 2018)

I need to get a spare just in case Fenix decides to discontinue these. I am amazed they havnt truthfully. I know people here understand the appeal and value of these wonderful little lights but the general marketplace is a much different beast. 

I EDC an E01 every day for years now. been thru the whole spectrum of lights for EDC and its the best. I don't worry about dropping it or losing it and I know it will always work . I use it constantly . Have to try the diffuse but havnt cause I don't want to lose all the throw


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 11, 2018)

^^ Based on this, I ordered 2 for the same reason. 
Olive btw.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 11, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> I need to get a spare just in case Fenix decides to discontinue these....





bykfixer said:


> ^^ Based on this, I ordered 2 for the same reason.
> Olive btw.



Having found that anything _simple, durable, and functional_ typically gets discontinued and/or replaced with something _complex, flimsy, and flaky_ ... given enough time ... I like to have a spare, when feasible.

IOW, the Archimedes Principle.

And better get two, because one is none, lol.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 11, 2018)

archimedes;5223893
And better get two said:


> I just ordered 2 too. Held off for years cause I was an Arc AAA guy. Arc's will remain in my safe.
> 
> Bill


----------



## scout24 (Jul 11, 2018)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ruction-test-2-(It-s-over-)-w-lithium-runtime

See also post 182 on page 7 in this thread. I will never, ever be without multiple E01's...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?389475-Fenix-E99-TI-Limited-Edition/page7


----------



## archimedes (Jul 11, 2018)

OT, Bill, but I can't resist ....

I have a pair of sunglasses that I've repaired again today.

Have lasted > 30 years, under heavy duty use. Fixed 4 times, with minor repairs. Still going strong.

Replacement version ... exact same brand, same model, roughly same (adjusted) price, different factory ... purchased a few years ago. Lasted ~ six months, fell apart under light wear, literally unrepairable. Junk.

Wish I had another of the originals :sigh:


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 12, 2018)

I noticed this when I was price cross shopping in the USA:

https://www.rei.com/product/840650/fenix-e01-flashlight
Walmart dot com has the same result.

"This product is no longer available"


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2018)

That is what prompted me to try battery junction who are down to a few remaining in all colors but black.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 12, 2018)

I got mine on Amaz0n. Is there anywhere these are still sold retail?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> That is what prompted me to try battery junction who are down to a few remaining in all colors but black.



That's odd, I was just on the site and the Black is listed as still available.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2018)

^^ I meant to imply they seemed to have plenty of black.
ie they said "4" of one color, "9" of another type thing but "in stock" for black. 

And Archi, I purchase vintage shades for the reason you cited. Bausch &Laumb Ray Bans, American Opticals from the 70's, early Maui Jims and Hobie from the 1980's. 
Easy to find on eBay with no "knock off" issues. 

My friends all pay lots of money for junk with a fancy name or as ZZ Top said "rhinstone shades" that are really just "cheap sunglasses" .lol

I like bragging to my Hells Accoutant type neighbors who sport new Harleys that I carry a "13" lumen flashlight.... style points with bikers.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 12, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> I got mine on Amaz0n. Is there anywhere these are still sold retail?



Probably not anywhere local to most people. It looks like Going Gear still has them, but that's just one store in Georgia.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 13, 2018)

Just got back from a camping trip to Yosemite and the only light I took with me was an E01


----------



## tech25 (Jul 13, 2018)

That makes packing easier!


----------



## nbp (Jul 13, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Just got back from a camping trip to Yosemite and the only light I took with me was an E01



I love the E01 but that’s just crazy. [emoji39] Three plus extra batteries is the minimum for any travel and camping I’d say four minimum! EDC, small backup EDC, high output, and headlamp.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 13, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Just got back from a camping trip to Yosemite and the only light I took with me was an E01



The Mag stayed at home? 

Man, I'da had to have had at least a pair of EO1's and a pair of PKDL PL2's.... then an FL2 LE in case I needed to punch a bobcat in the face.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 14, 2018)

Ha! No bobcats but we did see a marmot up on Half Dome and came across a bear on the trail. All of this talk of discontinuing the E01 has shaken me to the core. I haven't bought any backups, but the thought of it going away makes my palms sweaty. If they get discontinued my faith in humanity will be all but lost.


bykfixer said:


> The Mag stayed at home?
> 
> Man, I'da had to have had at least a pair of EO1's and a pair of PKDL PL2's.... then an FL2 LE in case I needed to punch a bobcat in the face.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 14, 2018)

The Fenix E01 is an awesome light, for sure. Glad to see it's being rediscovered by others.


----------



## flatline (Jul 14, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ I meant to imply they seemed to have plenty of black.
> ie they said "4" of one color, "9" of another type thing but "in stock" for black.
> 
> And Archi, I purchase vintage shades for the reason you cited. Bausch &Laumb Ray Bans, American Opticals from the 70's, early Maui Jims and Hobie from the 1980's.
> ...



Dewalt makes tinted and polarized safety glasses. They are the only glasses so far to survive my kids. My wife thinks they look clunky, though.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2018)

What is the favorite color body?

I didn't really want to start another thread about it but was wondering which one folks prefer. 

It looks like places are running/ran out of the blue, the purple and (what they call) orange. It seems there are plenty of black ones available. What they call olive is also in stock at some places, but gone at other places. 

I like the olive btw. Seems it'll hide wear the longest of the colors available. 

Oh, and has there been other colors over the years?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 14, 2018)

And even BETTER to see that some of the earliest adopters like you, are STILL advocates and lovers of this simple little light. Anyone new to the E01 should go back and read through Nascar's reviews and tests of the light. Great stuff. The E01 for me, is what the Arc AAA is to a lot of people. 
I think my favorite is the Olive as well.


this_is_nascar said:


> The Fenix E01 is an awesome light, for sure. Glad to see it's being rediscovered by others.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 14, 2018)

Here's a taste.
Note: these may be somewhere between page 1 to 10. If so I hope it's ok to repeat them on page 11.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196078-My-Quick-Fenix-E01-Review
A nascar review

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196564-Fenix-E01-Comparison-Review
A VT review

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?196504-Fenix-E01
A bunch of links (see post #40)

I like that when you only need 13 lumens but need a nice, flat output, you get all 13 for a good long time.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 15, 2018)

Great links sir! Now everyone start reading!!


----------



## nbp (Jul 15, 2018)

If you want some real fun, I believe this to be the very first thread on the E01 here on CPF. Started before the light even started shipping! I fondly recall sitting in the lounge “studying” in the student union at UW-Milwaukee in 2008 reading that thread and then pre-ordering my orange E01 from Fenix Store as a broke college student! It’s well worn but I still have that light a decade later, plus a few fresher ones. Quite a few given as gifts as well. May they never discontinue it! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?193197-Fenix-E01-any-info&


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 15, 2018)

Love to see a pic of your first E01 nbp!


nbp said:


> If you want some real fun, I believe this to be the very first thread on the E01 here on CPF. Started before the light even started shipping! I fondly recall sitting in the lounge “studying” in the student union at UW-Milwaukee in 2008 reading that thread and then pre-ordering my orange E01 from Fenix Store as a broke college student! It’s well worn but I still have that light a decade later, plus a few fresher ones. Quite a few given as gifts as well. May they never discontinue it!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?193197-Fenix-E01-any-info&


----------



## nbp (Jul 15, 2018)

I’ll try to snap a couple pix when I get a chance. [emoji6]


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 16, 2018)

seems to be a lot of them still out there a quic look yields plenty of all kinds . Im not panicking yet. But I will get a back up before summers end.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 16, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Brown sharpie is your friend.....my friends. I've tried, yellow, orange, brown, Yuji. Brown is the way.



does brown sharpie give it a warm yellow tint or a rosy tint? If none I mentioned, what tint does it give you?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 16, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> So after putting on the ole thinking cap I decided a slide on difusser would reduce grip of the twisty head, and glue on a lens would be less than reliable in pocket carry so...
> 
> Perhaps a slight, non permanent difussion and tint change?
> 
> ...



Love the bright yellowish tint with the orange sharpie.


----------



## flatline (Jul 16, 2018)

Do we know if the E01 is no longer in production or if Walmart has simply stopped carrying it?

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 16, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Love the bright yellowish tint with the orange sharpie.



With a dab of goof off on a q-tip the sharpie ink comes right off. So if you don't think it to your liking it's easily reversable.

I took the photo with the light inches from a wall. In real life it appears somewhere between 4300 and 4600 kelvin.

Edit:




How 'bout a beam shot?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 16, 2018)

When i used the warm sharpie I did two things differently. First, I was applying sharpie to a heavily sanded led. So while you could take some of it off, it never fully came off. Second, I applied a load of it to the led AND the reflector. It was a very warm tint that really was close to a low level incan. I used that as my middle of the night light. Great for waking up and using the bathroom with the nice low warm glow. I don't have the pics anymore but jon slider found some fuzzy ones off of google and re-posted them in the poor man's fenix mods post I made a while back. Funny, after the all the sanding, sharpie, and diffusing, I'm back to a stock E01. I still use a chapstick diffuser at night but like having the option of the full purple\blue oval beam in all of its throwy glory! I suspect that it would be front page news around the world if the E01 was getting disco'd but I could be wrong.
EDIT: actually I think it was a warmer more reddish color than an incan. BUT, if you want incan tint on a current LED light, get a Fenix E12, sand the plastic lens, and apply a layer of brown sharpie. Wipe off the excess and test. Repeat if desired. THAT LIGHT modded in this way could fool people into thinking they were looking at an incandescent beam.


----------



## nbp (Jul 16, 2018)

My first E01, ordered when they were just announced a decade ago. Not sure how well the wear shows on the pics, but it did a lot of keychain and pocket duty and has been dropped countless times. Posting about it here motivated me to put a fresh lithium in it and pop it in my pocket tonight.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jul 17, 2018)

Had an e01 on my keys for years. Loved that little light! I feel like it would twist on randomly but it always had battery when I needed it.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 17, 2018)

Been EDCing this particular black E01 for as long as I can remember. My wife's pink one has been on her keyring for almost as long.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 17, 2018)

its amazing isn't it? there are so many keychain lights out there now. all using weird batteries and delicate non water resistant USB charging ports in key fob shapes or in traditional tube shape like the E01 but none are potted and none look like they could be dropped on the ground or in the toilet and survive. How many pics do you see of a beat up 5 year old USB light hanging off someones keychain like you see here in these E01 pics? or any other $10 light for that matter? The epitome of attach and forget until you need it. and you know its gonna fire up when you do need it. just make the extra investment and feed it lithium primaries. no leaking and extended runtimes


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 17, 2018)

OfficerCamp said:


> Had an e01 on my keys for years. Loved that little light! I feel like it would twist on randomly but it always had battery when I needed it.



There is a lot of play on the thread, you can untwist it and press down on the head, if the lights turns on, loosen a bit more until you press and light won't turn on.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 17, 2018)

Not that it matters, but does the E01 have PWM?

I can't seem to see it mentioned anywhere either way.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 17, 2018)

Probably not.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome pictures of well used lights everyone! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 17, 2018)

The EO1 aimed at a tv.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 17, 2018)

I see PWM...do I not?


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2018)

Nope, that is what an LED light looks like when aimed at a modern flat screen tv. 





My usual fan on low pwm checker shows no pwm.





Running shower shows none either.

Edit:
Added a photo from a light known to use pwm


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 18, 2018)

E01 does not use PWM 
constant current is the term I think?


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 18, 2018)

:twothumbs


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, I folded last night and sanded the heck out of my E01. I guess I've been so used to the cut down output and floody beam, that the stock E01 was TOO bright for my uses. A few minutes of sanding and I'm back to a nice neutral wall of light.


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 18, 2018)

fwiw
PWM is generally only used on multi mode lights, and is usually absent in the highest mode

there would be no reason to PWM a single mode light, afaict

you can check for PWM with your phone
here is my test of an E01


here is a light with Constant Current Flicker, it is not PWM, but it IS a form of pulsed output, that is visible to the camera, but not visible to the naked eye, for most people (I can see it, but Im highly trained)


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2018)

According to USPS I have 2 at my house. I may sand one to see what all the hub-bub is about.
Wait... they're olive too.... ok I'll leave the little lanyard on the one I got from you GG to quickly discern one from the other. 
3rd one will get stashed.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 18, 2018)

A different light when heavily sanded for sure. I’m not into the light scrubbing with steel wool either I’m talking heavy grit sand paper jammed in there and sanded hard and heavy!!! Check the led and if there’s any spots that aren’t really raked up, then get back in there and work it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2018)

Damdude, you're making it sound hard to do.

I mean..... I could get a blister doing all that or worse....
Sweat. 


How durable is that globe? Cracking/breaking it would be my concern.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 18, 2018)

If you start sweating you may be doing something wrong lol. But really, If you're trying to change the beam then really change the beam baby! Gonna wait until tonight to see if I go for a little sharpie action on this fella. 


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on FlickrQUOTE=bykfixer;5226208]Damdude, you're making it sound hard to do.

I mean..... I could get a blister doing all that or worse....
Sweat. 


How durable is that globe? Cracking/breaking it would be my concern. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Grijon (Jul 19, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> HA. I have the E01 and a Maglite ML50l which is the 2C version with different output levels. That's all I have currently.


Very cool, thanks for sharing, gurdygurds.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 19, 2018)

Whoa!!! maybe a little overkill there? I have access to grit blast cabinets in 240 and 60. I could blast the ever loving hell out of one and see what I get !!!

wait , what am I saying? I must be losing my mind!!! I'll stick with a stock e01 thank you very much!! You people are a bad influence!! stop this insanity now!!


----------



## elzilcho (Jul 19, 2018)

If anyone is keeping track, Battery Junction is backordered on the olive but still has black available.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 23, 2018)

Well......I got bored. And.....I had access to sandpaper......and a dremel. Started wondering what a stripped E01 would look like. So here she is. Stripped and miniaturized due to me sanding off the legs where the lanyard hole is. When I have access to some stripper I'll try to get the rest of the color off. I love E01s. That is all for now.


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


gurdygurds said:


> Lookin' good sir! I just picked this fella up so I'm back in the E01 gang. Every time I get an E01 I marvel at what awesome little lights they are. He is going to stay stock for now. No sanding or sharpies. Maybe a chapstick diffuser with a little electrical tape for late night usage. Still staying strong with just an E01 and a Maglite. Happy.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh and if someone knows of a product that can "blue" aluminum holler at me.
Edit: Anyone know if Aluminum Black will work on the raw E01 body?


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't know what to say here. is this genius or perversion ?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 24, 2018)

A sprinkle of both my brother. This light kicks ***. It's like that generic silver version of C-3PO in Star Wars.


Warmcopper123 said:


> I don't know what to say here. is this genius or perversion ?


----------



## nbp (Jul 24, 2018)

I already have silver and brass E01s.....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444370-Silver-and-Brass-EO1s-Are-Here!&


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 25, 2018)

Haha! Yea I almost forgot about your happy accident E01s. Those things look amazing.


nbp said:


> I already have silver and brass E01s.....
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444370-Silver-and-Brass-EO1s-Are-Here!&


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 25, 2018)

I say leave it as is. It has an almost steampunk antique look to it now.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 25, 2018)

Not sure if you guys/gals are interested but BLF is gathering interest to have Fenix make a Yuji LED E01... and also Sofrin (e01 clone) is making one for $6.


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 25, 2018)

I bought E01's for my wife and I. Mine in black, her's in natural HA. Great lights! Simple and long runtime.

My E01 was replaced by my PK-PL2 on my keys, but it serves as a backup in the Tadgear OP1 in my work bag.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 25, 2018)

Ahhhhhhh yes. Clones. I'd love for other companies to make some more E01 clones.....and I would love to throw those clones off of the 3rd floor of a parking structure side by side with my E01 and see how the clone holds up. At this point, after having and selling both types of upgrades that Vihn did to the E01, (warm Nichia and Yuji) I have really just sort of settled in with the good old E01 in it's natural state. Aside from sanding the LED and torturing its exterior that is. The light kicks arse. It's small, simple, crazy tough, sucks the life out of batteries, and has very respectable runtime. A classic in every sense. But competition is of course good. So if other companies want to try to OUT-E01 the Fenix E01 then go for it! The worst that can happen is that they don't measure up and I get to keep up my E01 love letters.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 25, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Ahhhhhhh yes. Clones. I'd love for other companies to make some more E01 clones.....and I would love to throw those clones off of the 3rd floor of a parking structure side by side with my E01 and see how the clone holds up. At this point, after having and selling both types of upgrades that Vihn did to the E01, (warm Nichia and Yuji) I have really just sort of settled in with the good old E01 in it's natural state. Aside from sanding the LED and torturing its exterior that is. The light kicks arse. It's small, simple, crazy tough, sucks the life out of batteries, and has very respectable runtime. A classic in every sense. But competition is of course good. So if other companies want to try to OUT-E01 the Fenix E01 then go for it! The worst that can happen is that they don't measure up and I get to keep up my E01 love letters.



I guess you didn't check out that thread. They are doing exactly what Fenix was doing with E01, including potting and duplicating the driver. Don't get me wrong. I have at least 5 E01. They are bombproof but if someone makes one exactly like E01 with a better tint LED and for 1/2 the price.. why not??? Will I throw away my E01s, hell no. It's a classic in my book.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh I checked out the thread sir. That's why I said I'd love to see more E01 "clones". More power to them. If they Out-E01 the E01 then they've moved the flashlight bar higher. The ONE thing I liked about the Klarus E01 clone was the base was more stable for tail standing than Fenix's tri-leg design.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 25, 2018)

We're still discussing the details with Sofirn, but they apparently were thinking of making a AAA twisty. When djozz (member here, too, I believe) mentioned to a contact he had that there was interest specifically in a light similar to the E01 with Yuji emitters, they seemed eager to hear more about what we wanted - durable, reliable, efficient, but also high CRI and floody.

It is definitely a case where imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. The Fenix E01 is the benchmark this light will be compared to.

It actually started as an effort to get a special edition E01 + Yuji from Fenix as a group buy or similar project. I don't think Fenix normally does those sorts of projects though. Some initial discussion indicated a minimum order quantity of 1000 might make the project happen, so we were collecting an interest list, but when Sofirn proved eager to work on such a project, it was too good of an opportunity to pass up, so Sofirn's light is now the baseline plan.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 25, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Oh I checked out the thread sir. That's why I said I'd love to see more E01 "clones". More power to them. If they Out-E01 the E01 then they've moved the flashlight bar higher. The ONE thing I liked about the Klarus E01 clone was the base was more stable for tail standing than Fenix's tri-leg design.



That's good feedback. I'll mention it. Currently, the Lumintop Ant tail has also been identified as a good one:
http://www.lumintop.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/20170622023950_90971.jpg


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 25, 2018)

The Rayus is another example of a good solid base. Similar to the original Fenix E05. Just much more stable and easier to tail stand. Looks wise, I've always thought the Arc AAA is at the top of the heap. So simple and industrial looking with its completely knurled body and minimalist markings. If it was a tail stander I'd prob still have one today. 


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


iamlucky13 said:


> That's good feedback. I'll mention it. Currently, the Lumintop Ant tail has also been identified as a good one:
> http://www.lumintop.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/20170622023950_90971.jpg


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 25, 2018)

I always thought of the EO1 as a poor man's ARC.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 25, 2018)

Oddly enough when I had the two side by side the Fenix seemed more robust to me. Battery crusher design, foam ring glued to the head and the lack of tail standing sealed the deal for me. I love the look of the lug body but tail standing is a great feature on these little guys. It is crazy to think the Arc sold for 4 times as much as an E01 though.


bykfixer said:


> I always thought of the EO1 as a poor man's ARC.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 26, 2018)

I just used my E01....


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 26, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Ahhhhhhh yes. Clones. I'd love for other companies to make some more E01 clones.....and I would love to throw those clones off of the 3rd floor of a parking structure side by side with my E01 and see how the clone holds up. At this point, after having and selling both types of upgrades that Vihn did to the E01, (warm Nichia and Yuji) I have really just sort of settled in with the good old E01 in it's natural state. Aside from sanding the LED and torturing its exterior that is. The light kicks arse. It's small, simple, crazy tough, sucks the life out of batteries, and has very respectable runtime. A classic in every sense. But competition is of course good. So if other companies want to try to OUT-E01 the Fenix E01 then go for it! The worst that can happen is that they don't measure up and I get to keep up my E01 love letters.


Great post and I fully agree.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 26, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I guess you didn't check out that thread. They are doing exactly what Fenix was doing with E01, including potting and duplicating the driver. Don't get me wrong. I have at least 5 E01. They are bombproof but if someone makes one exactly like E01 with a better tint LED and for 1/2 the price.. why not??? Will I throw away my E01s, hell no. It's a classic in my book.


I'd be up for that.


----------



## LED_Power_Forums (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice to hear there is initiative to come out with the likes of E01 with better tint. I never buy E01 before due to the tint. Should this project succeeds getting into market I would like to try out both tint.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Jul 27, 2018)

can you PM me with who this maker is? or the thread you mentioned? would like to check it out

I would be interested in at least 2 of an E01 style light aaa,potted,good electronics same build quality with better tint if it existed. still leery of the concept coming to fruition successfully but keeping optimistic!!! would even pay a premium if reasonable for the added feature of a better tint .


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 27, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> the thread


here:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/61138


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 30, 2018)

Following on BLF as newly signed up member...Lite_4ce


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 30, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> I would be interested in at least 2 of an E01 style light aaa,potted,good electronics same build quality with better tint if it existed.



back in 2011 this guy figured out how to unpot, modify, and repot his Fenix E01
that means people can do it themselves today, if they dont want to pay Vinh to do it, or if they want a real Fenix to mod for themselves, now that Mountain will sell individual Yujis


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Having reservations about this after reading through the BLF thread . Trying to figure out how a $6 light is gonna be the equivalent of the venerable E01? That's less than half the cost of an E01 and that cant be accomplished through magic of sorcery. something has to give some where to do this. either quality of material or labor costs need to be reduced to make it economically doable. Is it worth giving up quality for tint? I don't know. I think maybe no. anyone else doing the math on this and coming up short? 6 bucks don't even get you a meal at Mcdonalds anymore


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 1, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> Having reservations about this after reading through the BLF thread . Trying to figure out how a $6 light is gonna be the equivalent of the venerable E01? That's less than half the cost of an E01 and that cant be accomplished through magic of sorcery. something has to give some where to do this. either quality of material or labor costs need to be reduced to make it economically doable. Is it worth giving up quality for tint? I don't know. I think maybe no. anyone else doing the math on this and coming up short? 6 bucks don't even get you a meal at Mcdonalds anymore



Right, so the E01 is a 10 year old design. I am sure there has been advancements in manufacturing and design efficiencies since then to produce a light similar to this. Just reading the thread it seems like Sofirn is looking to become an established brand so perhaps they are willing to accept thin/no margins for a group buy?


----------



## jon_slider (Aug 1, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> Trying to figure out how a $6 light is gonna be the equivalent of the venerable E01?



Sofirn is cutting out the middle man.

When I tried to order from Fenix directly, they were not willing, they insisted on inserting their dealer between me, the buyer of a 1000 lights, and Fenix, the manufacturer.

So basically, the US Fenix distributor was going to cause the price to double. I have no doubt Fenix sells the E01 for $6, to their dealer, who then sells it for $15, and puts it on sale for $10.

You have to count the middle men, when considering pricing.

Sofirn wants to sell more lights. They are in a position to make a guaranteed sale of Hundreds of lights, without using a Dealer network, that doubles the price.

Quality, nah, its not about quality, its about quantity, volume...

Look at Massdrop, they are now selling Thousands of Lumintop Tools. Their marketing model cuts out the Dealer, they buy direct from Lumintop. So the consumer now can buy Tools for less than they used to, and Lumintop still makes the same wholesale profit they did before. What changed is there are less middle men in the deal, and more volume, so Massdrop can make profit by selling large volumes.

That is what Sofirn is doing, they are offering a wholesale price, for a "group buy" that guarantees them Hundreds of Sales.

There is nothing special about an aluminum tube with a battery and an LED. Anyone with the equipment can make one. The trick is to achieve economies of scale, by selling large quantities, at wholesale.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 1, 2018)

well yeah maybe. but advancements and inflation also require prices to go up not down on most things. that way profit margins increase ? Im not an economics guy but $6 now gets you a lot less than $6 ten years ago


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok that makes sense . didn't think of that part of it. that's why I am not in business!!! LOL!!

thanx or the insight. vry cool


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> well yeah maybe. but advancements and inflation also require prices to go up not down on most things. that way profit margins increase ? Im not an economics guy but $6 now gets you a lot less than $6 ten years ago



Honestly, even 10 years ago $6.oo still didn't get you very much. That's the insidiousness of inflation. By the time enough decades go by for people to notice a difference, most don't due to amount of time that has gone by.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 1, 2018)

They might only sell $6 at the beginning. Then I bet a few people will post and do reviews on a few sites and if it really does compare to E01. Then raise the price by $2-3, still many will buy.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 1, 2018)

If they can make these to the quality of the E01 I will buy 10 of each tint.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 1, 2018)

I think a small company like Sofirn without the overhead of multi-level, international distribution network like Fenix, producing an equivalent to the E01 for $6 is similar to Convoy producing the S2+ for $15. Either one is a really incredible value for the price. While I think Fenix makes good lights (especially the under-appreciated E01), pricing is not their advantage.

I can't say for certain the Sofirn light will fully live up to the E01's reputation, but they appear intent on trying, I don't think the price is unbelievable, and I'm definitely willing to risk $6 each on a couple copies to get lights in this form factor with the Yuji emitters.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 2, 2018)

Back to a flashlight that actually currently exists, the E01, I had another outdoor adventure using mine. Was in the Tahoe Donner are and did some late night stand up paddling with a buddy. Grabbed my E01 before we headed out and it was just enough light to illuminate the path walking down to the water. A few times I wished I had more light but it would've trashed my night vision. Got the job done in a sort of minimalist fashion which I like.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 2, 2018)

at that price with equivalent quality I will buy 5 right off the bat. cant beat it. almost too good to be true. Now the wait begins


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 2, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Back to a flashlight that actually currently exists, the E01, I had another outdoor adventure using mine. Was in the Tahoe Donner are and did some late night stand up paddling with a buddy. Grabbed my E01 before we headed out and it was just enough light to illuminate the path walking down to the water. A few times I wished I had more light but it would've trashed my night vision. Got the job done in a sort of minimalist fashion which I like.



Nicely done. Camping I can easily imagine going with just an E01, but on the water I'd definitely be less sure of myself.

Keeping making good use of those lumens.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 6, 2018)

E-3PO and I have been sharing some good quality time together. He completes me.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 6, 2018)

Poop!!! How the heck does one post photos of his sweet sweet sweet E-3PO E01 from his IPhone??


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 7, 2018)

Still have my black E01 3200k Yugi light I'm trying to sell. Too warm for my taste.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 7, 2018)

Just a heads up, messaged Vihn and he said he will pot the head on his Yuji mods if the buyer would like. QUOTE=this_is_nascar;5231334]Still have my black E01 3200k Yugi light I'm trying to sell. Too warm for my taste.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 9, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/PExfWlv
this truly is the best and greatest flashlight the world has ever known. I know sofirn is trying to out E01 the E01, and I’m looking forward to seeing what they do with their light....but these things are just so damn cool!


----------



## Tribull (Aug 10, 2018)

Just ordered another, I’m afraid they are going to disappear.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 10, 2018)

Tribull said:


> Just ordered another, I’m afraid they are going to disappear.



That's why I ordered 2 not long ago.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have purchased 3 in the last month. I should be good to go now.


----------



## ven (Aug 12, 2018)

This light has always escaped me, the yuji mod certainly has my interest in this little light though. Speaking of escaping ..........what happened to remco, saying i miss his high beam and landing light questions would be too far haha, but not seen him around for ages. Hope he is OK.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 12, 2018)

Ven, I know you love your super lights. And I know you love your no frills lights. If you want something you just can’t kill the E01 are worth a shot.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 12, 2018)

I like the way the EO1 disappears in your pocket. Simple twisty that is stiff enough not to pocket turn on (or disassemble) yet grippy enough to twist with sweaty fingers. 

And the no lens thing. Pffft, shucks.... if you get scuff on the globe and lens the beam only gets _better_! How many lights can do that? 

It's a 13 lumen, regulated battery sipper that doesn't overwhelm upclose, yet throws a good 5 metres (15 feet) easily so darkened steps are not a bother. Great 2am nature call, what went bump at 2am number. And they're inexpensive.

The E01 deserves a spot in the flashlight hall of fame in my view.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 12, 2018)

in my collections... the 3 on the right are diffused and around the house...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The E01 deserves a spot in the flashlight hall of fame in my view.



Absolutely! it is one of the very few lights loved by flashaholics, and enjoyed by normies when they get one as a gift.


----------



## marinemaster (Aug 13, 2018)

It does not in my experience. 
I had a dozen Fenix lights in AA and 123 and they all broke. Tried as I might they have not honored any warranty even they were new from authorized dealer.
The only Fenix light that still works is the E01 but the only because is a copy of Arc AAA. 
Fenix has absolutely no merit on their own.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 13, 2018)

marinemaster said:


> The only Fenix light that still works is the E01 but the only because is a copy of Arc AAA.
> Fenix has absolutely no merit on their own.


 
Speaking as a flashaholic, and an owner of Arc AAA'S, there is no comparison, Arc has better quality overall. The Fenix is a go to AAA that serves a different purpose, something to beat up that will give service over time, at a better price.

Bill


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 13, 2018)

Bill (and anyone else for that matter) I would like to hear why you consider the Arc to have much better overall quality. You could very well be right, but when I had one I’m hand I didn’t didnt get that impression. The walls seemed thinner, a donut cushion glued to the head and battery crusher design seemed like more things to possibly go wrong. Maybe that’s not the case. Also the E01s regulation seemed like a step up from his he Arcs run. Regardless, I like hearing about Arcs as much as E01s!


Bullzeyebill said:


> Speaking as a flashaholic, and an owner of Arc AAA'S, there is no comparison, Arc has better quality overall. The Fenix is a go to AAA that serves a different purpose, something to beat up that will give service over time, at a better price.
> 
> Bill


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 14, 2018)

marinemaster said:


> It does not in my experience.
> I had a dozen Fenix lights in AA and 123 and they all broke. Tried as I might they have not honored any warranty even they were new from authorized dealer.
> The only Fenix light that still works is the E01 but the only because is a copy of Arc AAA.
> Fenix has absolutely no merit on their own.


I've owned and still do, many E01 and E05 lights from Fenix, both from several iterations of each model.

For reliability and toughness, I'll put them up against any other light out there and the will come out on top.

Specific to the E01, you won't find something that gets the most from a battery.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 14, 2018)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Speaking as a flashaholic, and an owner of Arc AAA'S, there is no comparison, Arc has better quality overall. The Fenix is a go to AAA that serves a different purpose, something to beat up that will give service over time, at a better price.
> 
> Bill


Seriously? Search the archives and tell me how many E01 lights you've read about that crushed the battery. Also, how many instances the foam pad caused a misfire.

You won't find any, because they were issues inherent with the Arc design.

Take an empty Arc body and squeeze it really hard. Do the same to the E01 body.

Want to light up that room? Tailstand your Arc and let us know how you made out. Now try it with the E01.

Don't get me wrong. I love the Arc and Peter for being groundbreaking with the Arc AAA. It started what we all enjoy today. It was ahead of its time and innovative, but at the end of the day, the E01 is a better light, in my opinion.


----------



## marinemaster (Aug 14, 2018)

Even if E01 is a better light the design is still a copy of the Arc AAA. 
Just like people accuse Steve Jobs that he stole the mouse design from Xerox.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 14, 2018)

The ARC set the stage, much like the Ford model T. 

As a collector and historian of flashlights, there's no comparison that would really be fair. Afterall by the time the E01 arrived there were advancements well beyond the thinking during the original ARC days. 

Both were great in their time. It's just that the E01 included lessons learned from the ARC.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 14, 2018)

Well put. I’m actually looking forward to seeing what Fenix does to move the E01 forward. I really hope they decide to respond to the market and try some upgrades while still keeping the basics of the E01 that have made it so popular (potted, single mode, great runtime, drain a battery down to nothing, super reliable, twisty).


bykfixer said:


> The ARC set the stage, much like the Ford model T.
> 
> As a collector and historian of flashlights, there's no comparison that would really be fair. Afterall by the time the E01 arrived there were advancements well beyond the thinking during the original ARC days.
> 
> Both were great in their time. It's just that the E01 included lessons learned from the ARC.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 14, 2018)

In the mean time........
https://imgur.com/a/BGFoJDr




gurdygurds said:


> Well put. I’m actually looking forward to seeing what Fenix does to move the E01 forward. I really hope they decide to respond to the market and try some upgrades while still keeping the basics of the E01 that have made it so popular (potted, single mode, great runtime, drain a battery down to nothing, super reliable, twisty).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm really talking about the aesthetics of the Arc. It is just an adorable, exquisite looking light. BTW, I have two E01's, and just ordered two more.

Bill


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 14, 2018)

Well I can agree with ya there sir! I love the utilitarian/minimalist look of the Arc. Looks like an Army issued piece of gear. I like the full body knurling and subtle branding although I’ve come to enjoy the flats on the E01 as well. QUOTE=Bullzeyebill;5233742]I'm really talking about the aesthetics of the Arc. It is just an adorable, exquisite looking light. BTW, I have two E01's, and just ordered two more.

Bill[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2018)

A handful of pages back, I mentioned giving a purple E01 to a Dutch artist. She's a young woman. But, as all great artists are, is far from normal (and if you ask her, she'll admit as much) and suffers from certain issues that I'm not going to get into.

Would I have given her an Arc AAA instead of the E01 if I had one available? No. Much respect to that light and its creator. But it had issues that the E01 simply doesn't. Yes, it is an Arc copy, but with important improvements. Plus, you can't get the Arc in her favorite color (Purple). She loves her "adorably girlie" tank of an E01. Admitted to me that she carries and uses it on a daily basis.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 14, 2018)

I agree with Bykfixer. Meanwhile, the real Arc AAA clone is the McGizmo Sapphire, as Don himself attests:



> This light is based on the Arc AAA flashlight.
> ....
> To be more specific on how this light is based on the Arc AAA, the geometry and threads are the same so that in theory the head and batery tube are interchangeable. The converter that drives the LED is the same converter used in the current Arc AAA. The choice of LED is different.



I hope when they clone me, I look this good in comparison!







Image credit


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 15, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Well put. I’m actually looking forward to seeing what Fenix does to move the E01 forward. I really hope they decide to respond to the market and try some upgrades while still keeping the basics of the E01 that have made it so popular (potted, single mode, great runtime, drain a battery down to nothing, super reliable, twisty).


That's the point. Doing anything to the E01 makes it no longer an E01. Something will be lost, whether it he runtime or its ability to fire on any drained cell.

Keep the E01 the way it is please.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> That's the point. Doing anything to the E01 makes it no longer an E01. Something will be lost, whether it he runtime or its ability to fire on any drained cell.
> 
> Keep the E01 the way it is please.



*+1* on that! 
I'm sick & tired of seeing lights that are great the way they are, get "improved" into something no longer nearly as good. And it happens _all_ the time.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 15, 2018)

+2. Leave it alone. Build an E02 for everyone who wants changes if you want to, but don't mess with the E01.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 15, 2018)

+3.....


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 15, 2018)

make a AA E01. that's the only improvement needed. exactly like the AAA but with AA battery that's it. 

also the E01 is not a copy of the Arc. they don't look alike. they have different runtimes . they utilize different components. if you can say the E01 is a copy then every aaa flashlight is a copy of the Arc and the Arc copied some other aaa light before it. and every 2xcr123 light is a copy of Surefire . and every light that is a tube is a copy of the Maglite


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 15, 2018)

So you folks are telling me that if fenix upgraded the 5mm led, improved the runtime, and the lights still kept all the features that make the E01 the best flashlight ever you wouldn’t welcome it?? I love the E01 as much as anyone, but from my experience things tend to get phased out or changed in some way or another. I’m not begging for a refresh, but I imagine it will happen at some point no? I’d rather that than have the light disco’d.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 15, 2018)

Call it EO1a and I'm in GG. And make sure purple is still an option by-golly.

I like the feature where the more you scuff the front end over time the better the beam gets. Kinda like a patina for the lens and globe or something.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 15, 2018)

I hear that brother. Last night I was marveling at how clean,white, and Floody my E-3PO E01 is. 👍🏼


bykfixer said:


> Call it EO1a and I'm in GG. And make sure purple is still an option by-golly.
> 
> I like the feature where the more you scuff the front end over time the better the beam gets. Kinda like a patina for the lens and globe or something.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 15, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> So you folks are telling me that if fenix upgraded the 5mm led, improved the runtime, and the lights still kept all the features that make the E01 the best flashlight ever you wouldn’t welcome it?? I love the E01 as much as anyone, but from my experience things tend to get phased out or changed in some way or another. I’m not begging for a refresh, but I imagine it will happen at some point no? I’d rather that than have the light disco’d.


I don't believe it's possible to use a better tinted emitter and still have the ability to fire on a cell that has less than a half volt left. The Yugi mod is a good example. The 5600k has a better (matter of opinion only) tint, but requires more voltage to fire.

That, for me, makes it a different light than my E01's.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 15, 2018)

as Time and tech moves on that may change. But you guys are right as far as not wanting to mess with a good thing. In fact a while back I wanted to buy some “old stock” E01s that were only 10 vs 13 lumens for the extra runtime. So right there is an example of upgrade/change that’s not necessarily for the better. I love this E01 talk folks 😂


this_is_nascar said:


> I don't believe it's possible to use a better tinted emitter and still have the ability to fire on a cell that has less than a half volt left. The Yugi mod is a good example. The 5600k has a better (matter of opinion only) tint, but requires more voltage to fire.
> 
> That, for me, makes it a different light than my E01's.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 15, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> I don't believe it's possible to use a better tinted emitter and still have the ability to fire on a cell that has less than a half volt left. The Yugi mod is a good example. The 5600k has a better (matter of opinion only) tint, but requires more voltage to fire.
> 
> That, for me, makes it a different light than my E01's.



I will have to see if I still have a Nichia GS on hand to check the Vf on, but it would be hard to beat the Yuji's low voltage requirement by much if at all.

I measured the Yuji at 2.81V at 20mA. This is pretty good, from what I've seen, and I'm pretty confident that, if all else is equal (driver design, etc), a Yuji-equipped light should have similar "vampire" abilities as a Nichia GS-equipped light.

To concede your point, however, the compromises I know would have to be made with a Yuji light are trading throw for flood and an even beam, and trading a couple lumens output for better CRI.

But the proposal that was made was made to Fenix was only for a limited run Yuji-equipped E01 to be made, and that proposal was dropped anyways when Sofirn offered to make a similar light.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Always talk of the AAa e01. That would defeat the point of it by being large enough to prohibit keychain use.
If you really must have such a thing, find an old single led peak Kilimanjaro; single mode, 5mm led, AA twisty.
A light similar to the e01 but with a more modern led is a great idea, I'll buy a few just because. But until they can be time tested, I'll grab an e01 first.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> So you folks are telling me that if fenix upgraded the 5mm led, improved the runtime, and the lights still kept all the features that make the E01 the best flashlight ever you wouldn’t welcome it?? I love the E01 as much as anyone, but from my experience things tend to get phased out or changed in some way or another. I’m not begging for a refresh, but I imagine it will happen at some point no? I’d rather that than have the light disco’d.



Quite a few years ago, I wanted improved output and runtime....... So I bought a Fenix L0D.

Anyone remember the Night-Ops Gladius? Dead End on the flashlight Evolutionary Tree. I remember one night when it failed miserably when I really needed it to work. And I mean for something serious! I put it away, pulled out my L0D and it got the badly needed job done. As a matter of fact, I still have that crappy tacti-cool light put away somewhere in my bedroom. It's literally been at least a decade since I used it the last time. (Which happened to be that night.)


----------



## archimedes (Aug 15, 2018)

... CMG Infinity ...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 15, 2018)

archimedes said:


> ... CMG Infinity ...



I've got one of those. Use it to hit the head at night

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2018)

archimedes said:


> ... CMG Infinity ...



Yup! I even know exactly where it is. Literally sitting right behind me for years on top of one of my cabinets. Found it in a cramped, independent Sporting Goods store in Manhattan across the street from City Hall. It had been years since it had been available. What I bought was New/Old stock that had just sat there for years. (Yeah, my memory is funny like that. I can either recall certain things down to the smallest detail, while having no clue at all about certain other things over many long years ago.)


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 16, 2018)

archimedes said:


> ... CMG Infinity ...



Thought about those, but never having owned one, I am not versed on their exact makeup re: potted or not. The Peaks I know well.


----------



## mickb (Aug 16, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> So you folks are telling me that if fenix upgraded the 5mm led, improved the runtime, and the lights still kept all the features that make the E01 the best flashlight ever you wouldn’t welcome it?? I love the E01 as much as anyone, but from my experience things tend to get phased out or changed in some way or another. I’m not begging for a refresh, but I imagine it will happen at some point no? I’d rather that than have the light disco’d.



basically yes, because items are being made with tighter material budgets to keep profits running in a global economic downturn( as always happens in downturns) and tweaking a known design to keep millenials happy( no offence but a group who considers being on a continual turntable of warranty returns as 'normal') has bad idea spelled all over it.

keep it same specs, same engineering, same materials, same item life( proven) and breakdown rate( almost none), don't mess with the design, don't give the engineering department any reason to start making quality cuts with new suppliers.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 16, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> I will have to see if I still have a Nichia GS on hand to check the Vf on, but it would be hard to beat the Yuji's low voltage requirement by much if at all.
> 
> I measured the Yuji at 2.81V at 20mA. This is pretty good, from what I've seen, and I'm pretty confident that, if all else is equal (driver design, etc), a Yuji-equipped light should have similar "vampire" abilities as a Nichia GS-equipped light.
> 
> ...


I can tell you the particular Yuji modded E01 that I have requires more voltage to fire than all of my E01 lights. Both my 3200k and 5600k modded Yuji lights do not throw as far a they do either, however you can't argue with the buety of the beam.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 16, 2018)

archimedes said:


> ... CMG Infinity ...


I still have a couple of those.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 17, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> That's the point. Doing anything to the E01 makes it no longer an E01. Something will be lost, whether it he runtime or its ability to fire on any drained cell.
> 
> Keep the E01 the way it is please.



So it's no longer an E01, so what? They've already done a fine job when they updated the E0 to the E01 with zero compromise, I'm sure they can do it again.



gurdygurds said:


> as Time and tech moves on that may change. But you guys are right as far as not wanting to mess with a good thing. In fact a while back I wanted to buy some “old stock” E01s that were only 10 vs 13 lumens for the extra runtime. So right there is an example of upgrade/change that’s not necessarily for the better. I love this E01 talk folks 



The "old stock" E01s were rated differently back then. When they were first released, they avertised hours in "sun mode" and "moon mode" with LED lumens quoted. They are now rated with ANSI specs, with runtime to 10%. The only real change was the brightness with a better bin of the Nichia GS. That's it.

So as far as updating the E01, they could just do the same thing they did when they updated the E0 and use a Nichia HS, something that won't alter runtime with a different VF and tweak the body design a little. It's not that complicated. Anything they can do with the E01, they can do with a new version.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 17, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> I can tell you the particular Yuji modded E01 that I have requires more voltage to fire than all of my E01 lights. Both my 3200k and 5600k modded Yuji lights do not throw as far a they do either, however you can't argue with the buety of the beam.



Interesting. I didn't expect that, unless VinH was sitting on a supply of old Yuji's. Yuji changed something in the last 2 years that resulted in a lower forward voltage.

Nichia's specs for the GS forward voltage nominally say 3.1V, which would be much higher than the Yuji, but they do indicate they can be as low as 2.7V. They might also have a steeper voltage curve, which has pros and cons, but a pro is their initial moon level output could start significantly lower than the rated output.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 17, 2018)

You hardly need any voltage to fire a Yuji LED. My supply does not go lower than this


----------



## JerryM (Aug 17, 2018)

When I joined CPF the ARC was the rage as a EDC. I always thought it was overpriced, but got 3 on sale. I still have one, but only use it to compare with minimum lumens of a light being tested for run time.
I also got a couple of Fenix e01 lights. I bought a couple when they were with LD 01. I never use it.
So frankly I do not see any reason I would buy a Fenix e01 when other AAA lights are available that cost little more, and are more versatile. I would get the Thrunite T3, Taceagle E09, Nitefox K3, Lumintop worm, OLight i3E, and some others. I agree tht the E01 is a great emergency, bulletproof light, but with only the one mode which is not very powerful I think there are a number of better choices in my view.
Jerry


----------



## Vemice (Aug 17, 2018)

Recently bought one in olive. All this talk convinced me to get a purple one. Gotta stop.....


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 17, 2018)

I guess it all comes down to what's most important to you. More times than not, my E01 is the only light I have on me. That means, it must be reliable, bright enough to illuminate my path and be able to fire on the least amount of voltage possible.

It has to be a light that I trust with my life. The E01 is the only light in that size/weight class that I would fit those requirements for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 17, 2018)

Vemice said:


> Recently bought one in olive. All this talk convinced me to get a purple one. Gotta stop.....



Speaking from experience the purple E01s make fantastic gifts for girls. They just love them, and find them adorably girly cute.


----------



## Vemice (Aug 17, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Speaking from experience the purple E01s make fantastic gifts for girls. They just love them, and find them adorably girly cute.


Hey!!!!! I got it for me.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 18, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> *+1* on that!
> I'm sick & tired of seeing lights that are great the way they are, get "improved" into something no longer nearly as good. And it happens _all_ the time.



+4! Sad to see how many lights are ruined by "improvements". Once in a while they get it right like Pak-lite offering a neutral/warm version without changing their design but far too often they just end up ruining a good light.



archimedes said:


> ... CMG Infinity ...



Still lament that this great light is no longer available. I have a few but I really wish I would have bought more of the green LED models. The CMG Infinity is yet another example of a great light ruined with a new "improved" design,in the Infinity's case it was after Gerber bought out CMG and eventually changed the design from a head twisty to a tail twisty.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 18, 2018)

‘‘Tis a thing of beauty my friends. The best color right there in my opinion. Been trying to be good but all these posts are going to make me buy a handful of these little beauties. Great picture.


Vemice said:


> Recently bought one in olive. All this talk convinced me to get a purple one. Gotta stop.....


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 18, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Speaking from experience the purple E01s make fantastic gifts for girls. They just love them, and find them adorably girly cute.


Been on my wife's keychain since I can remember.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> ‘‘Tis a thing of beauty my friends. The best color right there in my opinion. Been trying to be good but all these posts are going to make me buy a handful of these little beauties. Great picture.



You? Well, it's best to have backups in the horrific event your favorite gets gone someday. 
I bought two recently and stashed them. 
With all of the lights I own it's become my most used these days.

After a 2 year search I finally found another 12 lumen microstream to replace a lost one. Perhaps I gave it away? Whatever the reason I truely missed the output. 

After carrying a PK PL2 for over a year I got used to the upfront twist thing. Max grip versus a slippery solitaire style. But with the PL2 it starts on max. Great thrower. Yet I just find that 10-15 lumens is all I used 90% of the time. So the EO1 just found it's way into the role of most used. 

When peering into a small crevice, adding light to a close up photo, spotting my black dogs at 2am to avoid stepping on them on the answer of a nature call, etc etc.. the ugly beam doesn't matter.


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 18, 2018)

detef


bykfixer said:


> You? Well, it's best to have backups in the horrific event your favorite gets gone someday.
> I bought two recently and stashed them.
> With all of the lights I own it's become my most used these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 18, 2018)

The man who literally has flashlight MUSEUM in his house, a flashlight historian, uses the E01 more than any other light. That is awesome. I just ordered two in silver. Bykfixer you just inspired my new E01 tagline....”The Fenix E01. 90% of the time, it does 100% of what you need.” 🤪🤪


bykfixer said:


> You? Well, it's best to have backups in the horrific event your favorite gets gone someday.
> I bought two recently and stashed them.
> With all of the lights I own it's become my most used these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 21, 2018)

unless you don't carry your E01 on a keychain. Not saying get rid of the aaa which I love. saying do a run of AA for extended runtimes. I clip my E01 to my pocket with a titanium dangler clip. I don't always have my keys on me and that way its there always. 

find a Peak? well you could say that about the E01 as well


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Aug 21, 2018)

yes there are better performing lights as far as output,tint and multiple levels. But that's not the purpose of the light.

That's like saying you don't see the need of a dump truck when a Honda Civic will go faster .


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 21, 2018)

Got my two backups yesterday. They’re perfect specimens. Been doing a little real world beam testing using what I consider my “everyman” lights searching around a pitch black garage. For me these Everyman lights do the job really well especially when you look at what you’re illuminating rather than critiquing the beam. The Fenic E12, Maglite 2c, streamlight stylus pro, and of course the Fenix E01 all perform like champs. They’re all solidly built and won’t break the bank. Also with these lights I have a range output from 8 lumens all the way to 425 or so from the mag. Actually throw the phonton freedom in the mix and I’ve got a super sub lumen low at hand as well. Still tempted to get a “nicer” light now and again ie, a zebralight or malkoff, but these things get the job done and then some. I think I’m being a full fledged budget light guy.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2018)

^^ Me too GG. Literally hundreds of lights and my most used were under $25. When I need max light the PK stuff is still in my pocket(s), but how often do you _actually need_ your high beams?


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 21, 2018)

Well I can answer that easy...and the answer is never. The 90 lumens from the stylus pro is more than enough for my needs. In fact the 50 lumen medium from the fenix e12 is enough light for my uses. The Maglite is the around the house light and the one I would lend someone if they needed a flashlight. Use the high more on that just for fun. This is why, if I wasn’t a flashlight guy, I could literally get by with just an E01. I’m a firm believer in Archimedes Peak! Only I would add that for me, not only is it that the more I’m around the forum the less lumens I’ve realized I need, but also the less I need to spend on the lights I have. 👍🏼


bykfixer said:


> ^^ Me too GG. Literally hundreds of lights and my most used were under $25. When I need max light the PK stuff is still in my pocket(s), but how often do you _actually need_ your high beams?


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’ll just throw this up here. 
Froze my Vinh yuji modded E01 overnight, still ticking.


----------



## Vemice (Aug 24, 2018)

Liked the olive so much, I just had to have purple. Getting bored with black and silver.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 24, 2018)

Purpllllllllle!!!,

Barney approves.


----------



## Vemice (Aug 24, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Purpllllllllle!!!,
> 
> Barney approves.


Thank you sir.


----------



## nbp (Aug 27, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Well I can answer that easy...and the answer is never. The 90 lumens from the stylus pro is more than enough for my needs. In fact the 50 lumen medium from the fenix e12 is enough light for my uses. The Maglite is the around the house light and the one I would lend someone if they needed a flashlight. Use the high more on that just for fun. This is why, if I wasn’t a flashlight guy, I could literally get by with just an E01. I’m a firm believer in Archimedes Peak! Only I would add that for me, not only is it that the more I’m around the forum the less lumens I’ve realized I need, but also the less I need to spend on the lights I have. [emoji106]🏼



Archimedes neglected the Z axis on his chart. Lumens may be inversely proportional to post count, but price is directly proportional. A true flashaholic likes lights that are dim and expensive. Lol. [emoji23]


----------



## archimedes (Aug 27, 2018)

Good point ... 

This has a pretty substantial cost-per-lumen ...






http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?404448-Lamplighter-LED-keychain-lanterns

Maybe ~ $8500 / lm ?


----------



## gurdygurds (Aug 27, 2018)

Well maybe I'm on some bizarro axis that turns abruptly, bends and extends out into the 4th dimension. E-3P0 still gets the floody beamed lowish lumen jobs done very well. I imagine the output is similar to a McGizmo Sapphire at a tiny fraction of the cost and I like to think the he is tougher. He got so much love from the dremel that all the knurling is basically gone. Here he is with his namesake. Finally got back into My Flickr. Never knew if my Imgur pics could be viewed by others. E01 forever man. 



Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on FlickrQUOTE=nbp;5237736]Archimedes neglected the Z axis on his chart. Lumens may be inversely proportional to post count, but price is directly proportional. A true flashaholic likes lights that are dim and expensive. Lol. [emoji23][/QUOTE]


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## archimedes (Aug 29, 2018)

Several commercial / advertising / promotional posts have been removed above .... Let's try to get back on track, without more discussion of where to buy, current stock levels, freebie promotions, etc.

Thanks


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 30, 2018)

I really need to pick up a few more of these. I've 2, I think. My wife has 1. My son has 1. 
Only thing I'd change is I'd like Fenix to stick a warm white 5mm led in the thing. I'd pay an extra couple dollars for that.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 30, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> I really need to pick up a few more of these. I've 2, I think. My wife has 1. My son has 1.
> Only thing I'd change is I'd like Fenix to stick a warm white 5mm led in the thing. I'd pay an extra couple dollars for that.



I am with you in wanting to see a neutral/warm LED from the factory without having to mod it. Would like to see Fenix come out with color LED models as well, I want a couple green ones.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 31, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> I really need to pick up a few more of these. I've 2, I think. My wife has 1. My son has 1.
> Only thing I'd change is I'd like Fenix to stick a warm white 5mm led in the thing. I'd pay an extra couple dollars for that.



Keep an eye out for the planned Sofirn AAA twisty, then. Release date isn't set yet, but they're planning to offer both a 3200K and a 5600K version. It will have a floody beam, rather than the throwy beam of the E01, but should otherwise be very similar.

The project arose from a similar wish as yours by a bunch of E01 fans, including me.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 31, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> Keep an eye out for the planned Sofirn AAA twisty, then. Release date isn't set yet, but they're planning to offer both a 3200K and a 5600K version. It will have a floody beam, rather than the throwy beam of the E01, but should otherwise be very similar.
> 
> The project arose from a similar wish as yours by a bunch of E01 fans, including me.


Same circuitry as the Fenix E01?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 31, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> Same circuitry as the Fenix E01?



I assume they don't have access to literally the same driver, but they did say they intend to provide a comparable driver (eg - able to really deeply drain a battery).

Pretty much everybody who had feedback on the driver agreed that E01's driver is about as good as a low power, single mode driver can be.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 1, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> I assume they don't have access to literally the same driver, but they did say they intend to provide a comparable driver (eg - able to really deeply drain a battery).
> 
> Pretty much everybody who had feedback on the driver agreed that E01's driver is about as good as a low power, single mode driver can be.


Good to hear. Thanks...


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2018)

Barney approved added to the museum:





For a few minutes anyway.
Later it ended up in my pocket.

Has anybody noticed you can signal with the EO1? Yup, when it's off and about 1/3 rotation away from on you can 'pull' on the head and make it momentary.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 10, 2018)

Ah yes, the E01s hidden feature, momentary on. Good stuff. Another tip, the yellow Burt’s Bees cap slides completely on to the head of your E01 providing a nice, floody, yellow beam for nighttime use without the glare and side spill of a chapstick cap. This is now my go to diffuser. I’m about to make a WTS thread and list a single Burt’s Bees lip balm tube without cap if anyone is interested. 🤪


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 13, 2018)

This just in. A Vinh 3200k Yuji E01 LOW POWER. I asked Vinh if he could drop the level on one of his E01s and he quickly obliged. 2 lumens (well 1.7 according to Vinh) of warm Yuji goodness. A modern day Maglite incandescent Solitaire. Once the love affair has cooled off a bit I'm going to do a runtime test on it and see how it'll go. Appreciate ya Vinh! Oh...and it's potted 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> This just in. A Vinh 3200k Yuji E01 *LOW POWER*. I asked Vinh if he could drop the level on one of his E01s and he quickly obliged. 2 lumens (well 1.7 according to Vinh) of warm Yuji goodness. A modern day Maglite incandescent Solitaire. Once the love affair has cooled off a bit *I'm going to do a runtime test on it* and see how it'll go. Appreciate ya Vinh! ....



No, no, no ... it's not an E01vnLP "low power" ... it's an E01vnXR *"extended runtime"*

:laughing:


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 13, 2018)

Touché sir. I can’t wait, too curious. Pulled a regular eneloop off the charger and letting it rest for a bit before I see how long this puppy will run. Gentlemen...place your bets!! 

Edit: I'm hoping to get 40 hours. Test started at 5pm today. I wanted to add this to the AAA Runtime King thread so I'll be updating there.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 14, 2018)

You got Vinh to LOWER the power on a flashlight? I'm so confused. My world is turned upside down.

Seriously though, that's really awesome that he could do that for you, and that you turned the ultimate cockroach light into something even more aptly suited for the end of the world.


----------



## Strintguy (Sep 14, 2018)

So funny "iamlucky13" that was my first thought, " how can Vinh turn DOWN a light??


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 14, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> ...Another tip, the yellow Burt’s Bees cap slides completely on to the head of your E01 providing a nice, floody, yellow beam for nighttime use without the glare and side spill of a chapstick cap. This is now my go to diffuser. I’m about to make a WTS thread and list a single Burt’s Bees lip balm tube without cap if anyone is interested. 浪



Working with this tip, I also picked up the red and green tipped balms as well. They work awesomely! One caveat, at least with the E01 and the colored caps I have...I had to file down the inside of each cap a bit in order to get them to really fit the E01. Once done, they will slide all the way down as you’ve indicated, but I quite like the mini lantern-like quality the light now provides. Thank you GG!

Theses will now also fit the Lumintop tool AAA as well...


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 24, 2018)

No problem my lovely sir. Glad its working for ya. I’m sitting here in bed having a reunion with some E01s that haven’t been used In a week or so. Why.....why......why are they just so darn good?? I’ve got one that is stock, throws just plenty, enough light to make whatever you need to happen happen, doesn’t completely blow out your night vision, and feels excellent in hand. Very grippy and easier to operate. The other one has the led sanded like crazy and has a perfectly white flood beam now. These lights........they’re....they’re like my children. They’re like my boys and I’m just so darn proud of them and what they’ve become in life. I’m gonna need a minute here ....


wacbzz said:


> Working with this tip, I also picked up the red and green tipped balms as well. They work awesomely! One caveat, at least with the E01 and the colored caps I have...I had to file down the inside of each cap a bit in order to get them to really fit the E01. Once done, they will slide all the way down as you’ve indicated, but I quite like the mini lantern-like quality the light now provides. Thank you GG!
> 
> Theses will now also fit the Lumintop tool AAA as well...


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2018)

I used my EO1 (teeth hold style) to light the rear area of the wife's Escape to grab the groceries. 
She keeps the inside lights turned off so those 13 lumens were perfect.


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2018)

Yup, I’ve had a number of them, and sometimes buy them and give them away as gifts to non-flashlight people in the hopes of generating some interest.


----------



## PartyPete (Sep 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> I used my EO1 (teeth hold style) to light the rear area of the wife's Escape to grab the groceries.
> She keeps the inside lights turned off so those 13 lumens were perfect.


LOL. I do the same thing, I'm not sure of its an old habit or I just want an excuse to use a light. 

I'm just way too forgetful; I've left the door ajar or map lights on leaving me with a dead battery way too many times. Easier just to leave them off.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 1, 2018)

Camping this weekend for two nights. My thought is go all E01s for the trip. One Stock and one sanded with diffuser should cover all bases. Also gonna pack one of my daughters skinny stretchy hair band type thing for impromptu E01 headlamp action. I look like a freak but it works pretty darn well all things considered.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 3, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Camping this weekend for two nights. My thought is go all E01s for the trip. One Stock and one sanded with diffuser should cover all bases. Also gonna pack one of my daughters skinny stretchy hair band type thing for impromptu E01 headlamp action. I look like a freak but it works pretty darn well all things considered.



I'd say please reconsider including one lumens monster, just in case something goes bump in the night a little too close to the tent out there.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2018)

^^ Agreed MC. Maglite at least. Lots of lumens, lots of "biff, bam, pow" to a bear if worse came to worse.


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 3, 2018)

If it makes y’all feel better I’ll throw an Ml50l 2c in the pack as well. Everyone else will have their own lights of course. I’m just feeling like a little intimate E01 time is in order.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 2, 2018)

deleted non E01 content, link to new thread


----------



## thaugen (Nov 3, 2018)

How do we buy one or two or three of these?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2018)

Please keep this about the Fenix E01, not a Sofirm light that is competely another style by another company that happens to resemble the topic light. 
Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 3, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Please keep this about the Fenix E01, not a Sofirm light that is competely another style by another company that happens to resemble the topic light.
> Pretty please with sugar on top.


+1


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 3, 2018)

Not sure what you mean by another style. We wanted a light that was just like the E01, but with a high CRI 5mm led in it instead of the 5mm that comes in the Fenix. Fenix wasn't interested in a collaboration project, so Sofirn stepped in to make it happen. Like the E01, the C01 has a potted driver, 5mm LED, and housed in a twisty AAA host. 

I get that the thread is about the E01, but don't say the C01 is a completely different style.. and it doesn't just 'happen' to resemble the E01, it was directly inspired from the E01 because we all think the E01 is so great.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 3, 2018)

So people can talk about the Arc AAA and other lights, but not the C01? The C01 is DIRECT competition to the E01 and is looking to do what so many of us wished other companies, including 4Sevens, would do and perfect this style of light. Competition is good for everyone and if it weren't for the C01 being mentioned in this thread, many of us, including myself, would be completely unaware of it.


----------



## nbp (Nov 3, 2018)

The details of a build project from another manufacturer probably warrants its own thread. That way it can be discussed in depth without derailing this one.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 3, 2018)

+1.

Bill


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 4, 2018)

This is specifically a Fenix E01 thread. I think any comparison threads could be started, so other products could be discussed.

It's bad enough we have new products using the E01 name as part of theirs, now we have products, similar or not, jamming up an E01 specific thread.

Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2018)

The E01 is the E01. The rest are just attempts to fulfill a flavor of the week by some other nickle and dime entity that wants in on the action long enough to make a quick buck and will be a distant memory while the original remains a solid piece of flashlight history.

There, I said it. To mention other options... sure that's ok. But to place reviews, to discuss their virtues in depth and in turn making this thread about those products... 
That derails the point of this one, which is "all hail the mighty E01" subject matter.

Rant over.


----------



## twistedraven (Nov 4, 2018)

Eh, I doubt it. BLF has a long history of collaborating with flashlight manufacturers to create long-standing flashaholic classics. BLF Q8 (manufacture'd by thorfire), Lumintop BLF GT, Emisar D4 and D4S are great examples just to name a few that have spurred interest that have lasted over only a few weeks. I'm sure Sofirn's C01 will be added to that list as well. Don't be so defensive about the notion of it, instead be flattered about it. The only reason why there was interest for a C01 in the fist place is because of the E01. There's so much interest for it that it has generated a 1300 post thread in only a 4 month period, with a pre-order interest list of over 1,000 units.

The appropriate thread for it will be made once it is available for sale. I rather not manage an interest list for it myself on this forum.

Anyways, on to the E01.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 4, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The E01 is the E01. The rest are just attempts to fulfill a flavor of the week by some other nickle and dime entity that wants in on the action long enough to make a quick buck and will be a distant memory while the original remains a solid piece of flashlight history.
> 
> There, I said it. To mention other options... sure that's ok. But to place reviews, to discuss their virtues in depth and in turn making this thread about those products...
> That derails the point of this one, which is "all hail the mighty E01" subject matter.
> ...



I wonder how many people felt this way about the Fenix E0, the E01's predecessor? Some nickle and dime flavor of the week company wanted in on Arc's AAA for a fraction of the price. History has to start somewhere.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 4, 2018)

If someone manages to make a light better than an E01....the E01 will still be better.


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 4, 2018)

new thread as requested


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 4, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> I wonder how many people felt this way about the Fenix E0, the E01's predecessor? Some nickle and dime flavor of the week company wanted in on Arc's AAA for a fraction of the price. History has to start somewhere.



Agreed. Well said.



gurdygurds said:


> If someone manages to make a light better than an E01....the E01 will still be better.



Chuck Norris approves.

Thanks for the new thread J_S. 
You rock :rock:


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 4, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> You rock :rock:



thank you Sir!
the feeling is mutual

Collect them All! ;-)


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 26, 2018)

Been getting all feisty and all jumpy with lights lately and all makin' sales threads and mailing lights off to the far reaches of this lovely country. This type of wild behavior always calls for an E01 challenge. It's touchstone time. I'm not asking anyone to join me on this one...mainly because I typically hear crickets when I do. So this time I go alone. Alone out into the dead of night, where it's freezing cold and darker than a 3 month old lawn sausage left by a dog that got into some coffee grounds. Alone into different rooms of a pitch black house armed with a good 12ish lumens to confront whatever may be lurking. Maglite Solitaire incan? I love you honey but you're going into the drawer. Thrunite Ti3? You belong to my daughter now so get the steppin'. Yuji Photon freedom? You been sold along with my sweet sweet baby the Zebra Sc53w. Stylus Pro I'm sorry but you were thrown to the dogs to sweeten the deal and get those other lights gone. Mag Ml50l? You just stay by the bed and lay there like a good boy. It's E01 time baby.....it's E01 time. 





Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 27, 2018)

I love the descriptors....


----------



## bignc (Nov 27, 2018)

Woof, woof gurd.

All 3 kids have used or lost an eo1 and it's a favorite gift to the ladies in my extended family. Solid light for sure....


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 27, 2018)

Speaking of dogs and kids....I used the good ol' E01 to spot the dog in the backyard during a bathroom break tonight, and then came back in and popped on a yellow Chapstick cap and set a Fenix AOD-s diffuser on it for an impromptu nightlight for my daughter. A nice warm glow and all is right in the world. Flashlights....ahhhhhhhhhhh 


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 28, 2018)

The E01 at Fenix Store shows up as DISCONTINUED. Discuss....


----------



## scout24 (Nov 28, 2018)

I will lower my flag to half staff if true...


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 28, 2018)

Jon_Slider has pointed out that some colors are in stock. BUT..the two big daddy colors, silver and black, when clicked upon show as DISCONTINUED. Maybe this means OUT OF STOCK but still it made me poop myself a little bit.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 28, 2018)

I viewed silver/gray E01 on Amazon selling for about a sawbuck. Tho not sure if it's a genny, many counterfeit Chinese items are sold on that site..


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 28, 2018)

*PANIC!!!!!*


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 28, 2018)

Looks like it is still listed on Fenix USA site so I don't think it is discontinued.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m mostly joking around, but the discontinued for certain colors on Fenix Store peaked my interest. Like I said earlier in this thread, if Fenix decides to update the E01 I’m curious to see what they do with it. We can always stock up on the current iteration if need be. Plus you can’t kill em’ so you’d have to lose a bunch of E01s in order to go without.


----------



## slowtechstef (Nov 29, 2018)

Today I made a phone call to Fenix Netherlands. According to the nice lady I spoke to, the official status in the system is "DISCONTINUED", since autumn 2018. Fenix Netherlands could no longer order new supplies of the E01.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2018)

PANDEMONIUM !!!


----------



## scout24 (Nov 29, 2018)

This may be the 5th horseman of the apocalypse...


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 29, 2018)

slowtechstef said:


> Today I made a phone call to Fenix Netherlands. According to the nice lady I spoke to, the official status in the system is "DISCONTINUED", since autumn 2018. Fenix Netherlands could no longer order new supplies of the E01.



I hope the discontinuity is merely to update them with a Yuji Ultra-High-CRI LED :naughty:


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Nov 29, 2018)

we knew it was coming 

Im amazed it has lasted this long and I love the light. its with me every day . but even those who have no interest or knowledge of flashights have started to comment negatively on my E01s. the low output and horrible tint they cant understand why I waste my time with it and then whip out their lights and blow my little E01 away. But it doesn't bother me. They just don't get it .


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> I’m mostly joking around, but the discontinued for certain colors on Fenix Store peaked my interest. Like I said earlier in this thread, if Fenix decides to update the E01 I’m curious to see what they do with it. We can always stock up on the current iteration if need be. Plus you can’t kill em’ so you’d have to lose a bunch of E01s in order to go without.



Sorry, but I've never been one for "improvements" or "updates" to a winning design. With one exception in terms of gear (The current version of the Kelty Coyote 80) I've seen one excellent product after another "improved" into being far less useful than it was. 

As far as the current E01 goes, it doesn't have much competition. Last thing we need is just another lumens monster in as tiny a compact package as possible, with even worse; a rechargeable battery that will possibly be dead when you need it. What will Fenix do with the E01.... likely screw it up in some way shape or form. It's not perfect, but it darn sure is close to being that for the type of tasks it was designed to tackle. 

(Heck, the only reasons why the Coyote 80 was a genuine improvement over the previous design is that Kelty added two glaring omissions to the pack that the competition already had. A dedicated sleeping bag compartment on the bottom, and a large front flap to place wet clothes to dry. That's pretty much it. The E01 has no glaring omissions that need to be corrected.)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2018)

scout24 said:


> This may be the 5th horseman of the apocalypse...



Plague
Pestulance
War
Death
*Darkness*

_No, hold on. That's not #5. We've mostly conquered that blight upon Humanity. Oh! I know what #5 actually is. And unlike most of the others that do sometimes come to an end or take long breaks from devastating us, like Death; this one NEVER goes away. Number 5...._

*Human Stupidity*

No limits. No bounds to its sheer power.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> we knew it was coming
> 
> Im amazed it has lasted this long and I love the light. its with me every day . but even those who have no interest or knowledge of flashights have started to comment negatively on my E01s. the low output and horrible tint they cant understand why I waste my time with it and then whip out their lights and blow my little E01 away. But it doesn't bother me. They just don't get it .



Honestly, being as good as it is, I'm not surprised it has lasted as long as it has. Also, I've gotten the exact opposite in terms of normies taking a look at the Fenix E01. They love its simplicity. Absolutely love it! So easy to use. No multiple twists of the bezel. Toss it onto a keychain. Rugged beyond belief. Won't crap out on you. And, just the right level of light for what most folks need a keychain light for. And the battery lasts forever.

Even having different colors is a plus. I gave a purple one to a young woman in the Netherlands, a very talented Dutch performance artist. She loves it! Uses it literally every day. Didn't carry a light before. She loves its usefulness, simplicity, and ".... its adorable girlie color."


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 29, 2018)

What if they don't "ruin it"? What if Fenix improves runtime and beam pattern and it's still bombproof and lovely? You wouldn't be into that "improvement"? What if they give it the Kelty Coyote 80 treatment?


Monocrom said:


> Sorry, but I've never been one for "improvements" or "updates" to a winning design. With one exception in terms of gear (The current version of the Kelty Coyote 80) I've seen one excellent product after another "improved" into being far less useful than it was.
> 
> As far as the current E01 goes, it doesn't have much competition. Last thing we need is just another lumens monster in as tiny a compact package as possible, with even worse; a rechargeable battery that will possibly be dead when you need it. What will Fenix do with the E01.... likely screw it up in some way shape or form. It's not perfect, but it darn sure is close to being that for the type of tasks it was designed to tackle.
> 
> (Heck, the only reasons why the Coyote 80 was a genuine improvement over the previous design is that Kelty added two glaring omissions to the pack that the competition already had. A dedicated sleeping bag compartment on the bottom, and a large front flap to place wet clothes to dry. That's pretty much it. The E01 has no glaring omissions that need to be corrected.)


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 29, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> Im amazed it has lasted this long and I love the light. its with me every day . but even those who have no interest or knowledge of flashights have started to comment negatively on my E01s. the low output and horrible tint they cant understand why I waste my time with it and then whip out their lights and blow my little E01 away. But it doesn't bother me. They just don't get it .



Odd. I thought those that have no interest in flashlights would have zero comments on the E01. It's a light. Meh.

Those that are flashaholics, I think would have the negative opinion. Tint, output, regulation, etc. are definite strikes against the E01, and those are usually among the most important factors. Okay, reliability is definitely a positive, but it's not like the E01 couldn't stand an updated LED.

IMO, I'm looking forward to what Fenix replaces it with. The old E01 never really interested me, because the tint was so awful. Even if all they did was stick in a better LED, it would be a huge improvement, and I don't understand why people would be upset about that. E01 + new emitter sounds like a win for everyone.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> What if they don't "ruin it"? What if Fenix improves runtime and beam pattern and it's still bombproof and lovely? You wouldn't be into that "improvement"? What if they give it the Kelty Coyote 80 treatment?



I already specifically outlined the main reason why Fenix can't give it the Coyote 80 treatment. But okay, I'll do it again. The Coyote 80 is an excellent pack. Always was, going back several years. It had two glaring issues. Both of which were fixed by Kelty in the current update to the pack. However, Kelty was smart enough to leave the rest of the design alone. 

The E01 has no glaring issues that need to be fixed. Runtime is already excellent. Whose complaining about its runtime? Depending on how often you use it, even for daily carry a single AAA could realistically last you around a year. It's already bombproof. There's no room for improvement there. Beam pattern?.... Add a piece of glass and a tiny reflector up front. Oh! Hold on! You just significantly reduced its bombproof durability.

You see the problem? You can't improve _everything_ without making something worse. This isn't "What if..." this is the reality of it. You want certain improvements, you're going to deal with new disadvantages. It is physically impossible to improve everything on the E01. That's the reality of it.

Heck, I'll be completely honest. I bought the 2018 model Kelty Coyote 80 to use as my BOB pack. Even though, I know it has its issues. I wanted a super tough, super rugged pack for that purpose.... And I soon realized I could indeed have such a pack. It would cost significantly more money, and would be about 15 pounds unloaded. But yes, such packs exist. I could have it. Money was not the issue for me. But the weight definitely was! 

I had to be realistic. After searching, I decided weight was the biggest factor. So, it came down to the Kelty or a Gregory Baltoro 85. I realized the material the Gregory was made out of was not that much better. But the price-tag was bigger. And the Kelty had a couple of features I liked better. Main point being, I didn't choose the Kelty believing it's the best pack for BOB use. It's not. Far from it. However, if you want to travel light on foot during a major disaster or emergency, it's one of the better choices. But again, not without compromise. 

And whenever a company tries to improve a product, there's going to be compromise involved. Whether it's a pack or a flashlight. _What if they "improved" everything?"_ Not going to happen. Not realistic.

What if I was walking down the street and a Supermodel noticed me, fell in love, and told me to come with her to live in the lap of luxury where all my wildest fantasies would come true. Yeah....... That would be nice. Yeah....... I'm not holding my breath on that happening, _*ever!*_


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 29, 2018)

A replacement of the 10+ year old LED with a more modern Yuji would improve color rendering, beam profile, runtime, and brightness at the same time. Where do you see the downside?


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 29, 2018)

Replacing the LED with a high CRI LED would make the E01 achieve perfection...but then the Sofirn C01 would have competition.

I have an E01...and the only reason I do is because it is bulletproof and that it is rumored to be discontinued. I vomit in my mouth a bit each time I turn it on due to the tint but I kind of knew it would have that effect on me. I use it as a backup to my other lights, which have never failed me so...there it is.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 29, 2018)

It seems like a lot of us are in agreement. Swap the emitter for a 5 mm Yuji, but leave the rest alone. Basically an E01vn but with full potting.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 29, 2018)

MikeSalt said:


> It seems like a lot of us are in agreement. Swap the emitter for a 5 mm Yuji, but leave the rest alone. Basically an E01vn but with full potting.



Unfortunately, it sounds like that won't be happening even with the Sofirn C01 project showing there is significant interest in such a project. Given slowtechstef's report that the Netherlands distributor has been unable to order new stock for a while, I suppose the E01 being slated to be discontinued might be why Fenix had such a unenthusiastic response to jon_slider's inquiries about doing a special edition or group buy with the Yuji.

Fortunately, I have an E01 of my own, and no doubts it will continue to serve me for years, alongside several similar Yuji-equipped lights I hope to have soon.


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 29, 2018)

Claiming the E01 is flawless is just fanboyism. Sorry, but when people are spending multiple times the base cost of a stock E01 for an E01VN or countless posts about steel wool treatments, there's clearly a flaw.

Change can be good. Again, if it weren't for Fenix's previous change to the E0, we would never have the E01.

There are countless different changes that Fenix could make to further bring to a new E012. They could drop in a more efficient LED and leave the driver alone like they done when going from the E0 to E01 or they could throttle the output to keep it the same as the E01 and improve runtime. They could go for a better beam quality 5MM LED like the Yuji, no glass and reflector needed.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 30, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> Claiming the E01 is flawless is just fanboyism. Sorry, but when people are spending multiple times the base cost of a stock E01 for an E01VN or countless posts about steel wool treatments, there's clearly a flaw.



Fair point actually :thumbsup: Even the E01vn isn't perfect because it loses the potting that makes the E01 virtually indestructible in the first place.

EDIT: See correction in subsequent posts. Potting is an option in the E01vn.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 30, 2018)

Warmcopper123 said:


> we knew it was coming
> 
> Im amazed it has lasted this long and I love the light. its with me every day . but even those who have no interest or knowledge of flashights have started to comment negatively on my E01s. the low output and horrible tint they cant understand why I waste my time with it and then whip out their lights and blow my little E01 away. But it doesn't bother me. They just don't get it .


Their loss. I will not type it all out again, but it's well documented why the E01 is one of the greatest illumination tools ever produced.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 30, 2018)

Their loss. I will not type it all out again, but it's well documented why the E01 is one of the greatest illumination tools ever produced.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 30, 2018)

MikeSalt said:


> Fair point actually :thumbsup: Even the E01vn isn't perfect because it looses the potting that makes the E01 virtually indestructible in the first place.



As a reminder, if you ask Vinh he will pot the EO1vn for you.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 30, 2018)

tech25 said:


> As a reminder, if you ask Vinh he will pot the EO1vn for you.



Did not know that. That's great news!


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 30, 2018)

tech25 said:


> As a reminder, if you ask Vinh he will pot the EO1vn for you.



At $48, maybe more with potting, doesn't this really take away one of the best things about the E01? That is, it's an _inexpensive_ tough light?

Hey, it's great that vin offers this service, and I get that some people want it, but it's a _cheap_ light turned into an expensive one. IMO, vin's services make more sense for an already expensive light.

If Fenix could charge $48 for an E01 with a better emitter, I'm sure they'd do it. But there can't be much interest at that price point, or the proposed group buy would have gone better.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2018)

scout24 said:


> I will lower my flag to half staff if true...



I'm good to go for about 100 years if each one lasts 10 years. If not, that's my kids problem as I'll likely not be around then.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 30, 2018)

What does it take to kill an E01 in only 10 years?


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 30, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> The E01 at Fenix Store shows up as DISCONTINUED. Discuss....




are they the cheapest to sell with 20% discount?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> What does it take to kill an E01 in only 10 years?



Hopefully nothing. But electronics generally fail at some point but... my 1990's minimag still has the original bulb...


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Hopefully nothing. But electronics generally fail at some point but... my 1990's minimag still has the original bulb...



Mine too, and it still sucks. IMO, most gadgets (including flashlights) suck, long before they die. I'd say 90% of my lights fall into disuse after just a few months. But some, I still use regularly after 5 years. I can't ever imagine using one for 100 years, though, even if my replacement robot body survives that long.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2018)

This one is 101 years old and it isn't even potted.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 30, 2018)

I’m not a huge believer in potting. I took one of the E01vn and put it through more water torture than it ever should have been put through. I literally booted it into a creek at one point


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 30, 2018)

Also the fact that potting is only legal in like 10 or so states at this point. Anywho....here is a pic of today's E01. Dremeled and sanded led head on a fairly new body. This head has a really floody\white output without a hint of blue or purple. 


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


Bigburly912 said:


> I’m not a huge believer in potting. I took one of the E01vn and put it through more water torture than it ever should have been put through. I literally booted it into a creek at one point


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 30, 2018)

Holy BALLS......it's official. I wasn't gonna cry until Fenix actually confirmed it. :mecry:


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 30, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Also the fact that potting is only legal in like 10 or so states at this point.


I have never heard this before and can not find anything with a quick search, can you explain?


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry that was my lame marijuana joke. :naughty:


staticx57 said:


> I have never heard this before and can not find anything with a quick search, can you explain?


----------



## scout24 (Nov 30, 2018)

Maybe it's medical potting... :nana:

(I'll show myself out...)


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 30, 2018)

We really shouldn't be joking at a time like this Scout. I'm at a loss for words. Wait, no I'm not. The E01 has been like a son to me since I first got one. We've done all sorts of stuff together. Camped, fished, gone running, gone to the restroom late night, chased women, and sometimes just sat around talking about life. The E01 has always been there. Never let me down and was always a good friend to me even when I wasn't the greatest friend. I've lost my temper with the E01 more than once and done horrible things in the heat of the moment. Thrown him at walls, tossed him off a three story parking garage, and maybe worst of all attached him to fishing line and dragged him around the block with my car. E01 has never held it against me. I can't believe E01 is leaving me. Leaving US. I can't stand the thought of seeing a photo of E01 a handful of years from now on Ebay with a ridiculously high Buy It Now price. Makes me sick to my stomach. I may have more to say about all of this later.......but right now......I'm going to go have a drink. I'll holler at ya'll in a bit.


scout24 said:


> Maybe it's medical potting... :nana:
> 
> (I'll show myself out...)


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 30, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Sorry that was my lame marijuana joke. :naughty:



Ha, I get it now.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 30, 2018)

Fortunately, we're aware they're being phased out. And thankfully they're cheap enough that if you're so inclined you can put a few aside. Still a sad day...


----------



## thaugen (Nov 30, 2018)

I just purchased two blue E01’s to put aside...


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 1, 2018)

thaugen

Where and how much?


----------



## thaugen (Dec 1, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> thaugen
> 
> Where and how much?



Fenix store still has some blue, gold and purple in stock for $10.95 before any discounts.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2018)

Evidently they were selling about as well as a VHS player at Wal Mart so yeah, it's time. 

Long live the ProScan super VHS player and the Fenix E01.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 1, 2018)

Unfair comparison, as a VHS player requires a specific component (a VHS tape) to operate, whereas the Fenix E01 does not, other than the battery that's easily available everywhere in the world.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 1, 2018)

Hearing this its a good thing ive got a new one sitting in a drawer.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 1, 2018)

thaugen said:


> Fenix store still has some blue, gold and purple in stock for $10.95 before any discounts.



Thanks thau. They charge $15 shipping cost. I hope they sell at aliexpress for free international shipping to my country.


----------



## dmattaponi (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a number of them around here. I don’t think any of them get used. I think they are overhyped on the forums which accounts for their popularity. I found them to be nothing special...just an ugly purple beam. Your feelings may differ.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 1, 2018)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> At $48, maybe more with potting, doesn't this really take away one of the best things about the E01? That is, it's an _inexpensive_ tough light?
> 
> Hey, it's great that vin offers this service, and I get that some people want it, but it's a _cheap_ light turned into an expensive one. IMO, vin's services make more sense for an already expensive light.
> 
> If Fenix could charge $48 for an E01 with a better emitter, I'm sure they'd do it. But there can't be much interest at that price point, or the proposed group buy would have gone better.



That's another issue. If the price jumps significantly, then what's the point? I have a Fenix L0D Rebel 80 that I bought over a decade ago. It's basically an E01 with a reflector, just as tough, nearly as durable, and with a ton of output. Cost: $48.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 1, 2018)

it may have an ugly tint but it does the job. Also its affordable and so easy to use. And the best thing it is so indestructable. What other light that can last in 10years. 

I have an olive color = the best color for e01.


----------



## dmattaponi (Dec 1, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> it may have an ugly tint but it does the job. Also its affordable and so easy to use. And the best thing it is so indestructable. What other light that can last in 10years.
> 
> I have an olive color = the best color for e01.



I do have to agree that they last a long time. I haven’t had one break which is something I can’t say for the E05.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2018)

I just swapped out a dead battery that was on life support when I put it in back in the spring. 
Stuck a battery I use to pre-test lights I sell. It was the first tester cell I used when starting to pre-test lights sometime in early 2017.
We'll see how many months that one lasts....


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 1, 2018)

First the Arcs go and now the e01... sad days. I'm glad I have a few bnip to save, they'll probably last as long as me.


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 2, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Sorry that was my lame marijuana joke. :naughty:


I thought it was quite funny : )

Sorry to hear about the E01, one of the most reliable lights around.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 2, 2018)

dmattaponi said:


> I do have to agree that they last a long time. I haven’t had one break which is something I can’t say for the E05.




I recently bought an e05 but have not yet open it. Regarding yours, How many years did it last?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 2, 2018)

Nothing generally wrong with the E05, either version. Mine have been in service for years.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought ~30 E01s to give out as gifts several years ago. 3 of them were DOA, so if you're banking on NIP stock for your future use you might want to check them out now while there are exchanges available.

I have used two E05s and an E99Ti. My stainless steel E05 quit on me, my wife's E99Ti just needed a cleaning after 2-3 years of purse carry and use, and my aluminum pocket-carry E05 that replaced the SS has been good for 2 years or more.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 2, 2018)

grijon, sorry didnt get the abbrevation. DOA -you mean dead on arrival? Whats NIP?


----------



## Grijon (Dec 2, 2018)

DOA = dead on arrival
NIP = new in package
SS = stainless steel

Fenix Store offered to replace the 3 dead E01s, but I had other things taking priority over mailing them back and never got around to it; I failed to return the E05 SS, too...

Anyways, I was suggesting that if you have unopened lights that you want to use later, it's a good idea to open them up and confirm that they work before storing them long term.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 2, 2018)

Now i understand. I really appreciate the advice. I willl be opening it later. Thanks again grijon.


----------



## Grijon (Dec 2, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Maybe it's medical potting... :nana:
> 
> (I'll show myself out...)







Batang Regla said:


> I have an olive color = the best color for e01.



I like all the colors on the E01, but the olive is my favorite on it, too!


----------



## dmattaponi (Dec 3, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> I recently bought an e05 but have not yet open it. Regarding yours, How many years did it last?



It lasted a few years. I have another E05 bought at the same time that is still working fine though.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 3, 2018)

Your E01 still getting a lot of use Mike? I might be crazy, but it seems like the gray ones have more texture to the knurling. I only have gray and the one I dremeled so I can’t do a Pepsi challenge. Can anyone with a gray and another color do the eyes closed knurling test and see if I’m just nuts?

EDIT: By the way, went stock for today's carry. 



Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr




bykfixer said:


> I just swapped out a dead battery that was on life support when I put it in back in the spring.
> Stuck a battery I use to pre-test lights I sell. It was the first tester cell I used when starting to pre-test lights sometime in early 2017.
> We'll see how many months that one lasts....


----------



## Burgess (Dec 5, 2018)

Really wanna' know if Fenix 
is gonna' REPLACE the E01
with something else !

Or, are they simply just gonna'
END it now ? ? ?

:mecry:
_


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 5, 2018)

how do you know if you use up all the 100,000 hours life of the nichia ? I mean whats the difference if its all used up or somethings broken so its not working.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 5, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> how do you know if you use up all the 100,000 hours life of the nichia ? I mean whats the difference if its all used up or somethings broken so its not working.


I guess I don't understand why it matters. If it stops working, it stops working. What am I missing?


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Dec 5, 2018)

Im sorry for your loss 

I think we are all feeling it . Ya know Fenix could have gone about this differently. Maybe a farewell with some fanfare?

A Limited edition version to end this long journey with a bang and some class? Maybe a gold plated E01 or a Titanium version or Copper? instead of just bringing the hatchet down ? Its really cold hearted and to me disrespectful of Fenix to go this route


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Dec 5, 2018)

they are commenting negatively because they know my long track record with lights so they don't get why I have gone in reverse after all these years and so many lights . 

But I have had one at work tell me the light sucked and his 3xaaa harbor freight freebie was better


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 5, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> how do you know if you use up all the 100,000 hours life of the nichia ? I mean whats the difference if its all used up or somethings broken so its not working.



100,000 hours is the average amount of time the emitter will dim to 70% of its original output. LEDs are not like incandescent bulbs; they don't just suddenly burn out. They just slowly get dimmer over time. 70% brightness is just something the industry picked as a value to indicate the LED is no longer good.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Dec 5, 2018)

Burgess said:


> Really wanna' know if Fenix
> is gonna' REPLACE the E01
> with something else !
> 
> ...



Fenix Store alludes to something to greater on the horizon: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...NIX-PRODUCTS&p=5261215&viewfull=1#post5261215


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 5, 2018)

Is there an AA version of the Fenix E01?

Thanks

John.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 5, 2018)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Is there an AA version of the Fenix E01?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John.



The Gerber Infinity Ultra is similar. It drives the LED harder, and might not be as efficient, so from what I've heard, the runtime is shorter, but the output should be a bit higher.


----------



## Bird09 (Dec 5, 2018)

Personally I don’t see an AA Fenix E01 selling well. Other than run time, the other asset to this flashlight is diminutive size. Without that, it will get lost in the crowd. I love my multiple E01’s, but they were purchased for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 5, 2018)

Bird09 said:


> Personally I don’t see an AA Fenix E01 selling well. Other than run time, the other asset to this flashlight is diminutive size.



Also, the larger a light is, the less impact resistant it will be. Kind of like how an ant can be dropped from 100 feet and then run over by a car, and it will be just fine. But when I tried doing that to a friend of mine, he didn't fare so well.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 5, 2018)

Mr. Shawn said:


> Fenix Store alludes to something to greater on the horizon



thanks for the link
I predict 

1. it will have a Yuji, both 3200k and 5600k options
so people have a choice of Color temperature and can experience High CRI

2. it will have two modes, 0.1 lumens, and 10 lumens
so that people who use Eneloops dont have to wait for 15 hours to access moonlight mode

3. The price will 9.95 shipped from china

4. Independent USA resellers like fenix-store and fenixlighting, will not be able to compete at that price, and will focus on other more lucrative product lines (note these are just USA companies reselling lights they buy in batches from Fenix China.. neither store is the actual company that makes the lights.)


----------



## PartyPete (Dec 5, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> thanks for the link
> I predict
> 
> 1. it will have a Yuji, both 3200k and 5600k options
> ...


I'd love to see that, especially with two modes. A low mode plus a moonlight with decent tint would be a worthy successor.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, indeed !


I'd love to see ~ 1 Lumen, and ~ 12 Lumens.


I won't even complain about
WHICH of those settings 
comes on FIRST !


lovecpf
_


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 6, 2018)

1 lumen is way too much for me!

it has to be less than 0.5, preferably closer to 0.1
and definitely not first

ah, well, I see where this is going to get complicated

how about we go back to just one mode but with High CRI and a choice of 2 Color Temperatures? lol


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 6, 2018)

How about leaving the E01 alone and spin up a new model, calling it something else, with all these whiz-bang features that others desire.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2018)

^^ This!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 6, 2018)

I agree with both parties. I will set myself up with plenty of E01 so that I don’t have to go without, AND I’d like to see a new model where Fenix does a super reliable multi mode. .5 or a bit lower sounds good me for the low low. Give it a new name as well. RIP E01. We love you.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> How about leaving the E01 alone and spin up a new model, calling it something else, with all these whiz-bang features that others desire.



Nope! That would make too much sense. Take a loved product and "improve" it into something else that isn't as good in one or more regards than it used to be.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Nope! That would make too much sense. Take a loved product and "improve" it into something else that isn't as good in one or more regards than it used to be.



I know. Did you guys see what they did to the E0? They made it bigger and gave it an LED with an ugly, rectangular hotspot. Who wanted that?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> I know. Did you guys see what they did to the E0? They made it bigger and gave it an LED with an ugly, rectangular hotspot. Who wanted that?



Point being, at one point or another in any product's evolution; it will eventually (assuming the company chooses not to discontinue it) reach a point where nothing else can be done to make it as close to perfec6t as possible. The E0 was just before this design reached that point. Anything afterwards in a product's evolution is a step backwards.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Point being, at one point or another in any product's evolution; it will eventually (assuming the company chooses not to discontinue it) reach a point where nothing else can be done to make it as close to perfec6t as possible. The E0 was just before this design reached that point. Anything afterwards in a product's evolution is a step backwards.



There are better 5mm LEDs than the Nichia GS. There are also better tail designs than the E01's. There's plenty of room for evolution in this style of light if Fenix wishes to do so.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 6, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> How about leaving the E01 alone and spin up a new model, calling it something else, with all these whiz-bang features that others desire.



I completely get what you're saying, but I also recognize that Fenix's interest is what makes them the most money, which might not include both a new light and continuing the E01 production.

I'd have loved to see the E01 stay in production, but I have to admit, I was unlikely to buy more at this point, because I'm not expecting mine to die. I'm sure I'm not the only one, and Fenix probably saw that perspective reflected in declining sales.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> There are better 5mm LEDs than the Nichia GS. There are also better tail designs than the E01's. There's plenty of room for evolution in this style of light if Fenix wishes to do so.



Okay....... name one that is absolutely as bullet-proof reliable and durable as an E01.


Yes, I get it. There are lights out there that are better at this one aspect, that one aspect, and this one over here as well. How about one that combines all of those aspects into something that works and can take an obscene amount of abuse too.


----------



## bignc (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Okay....... name one that is absolutely as bullet-proof reliable and durable as an E01.
> 
> 
> Yes, I get it. There are lights out there that are better at this one aspect, that one aspect, and this one over here as well. How about one that combines all of those aspects into something that works and can take an obscene amount of abuse too.




And at this price point? I'll admit, I like many lights better for many other things but when I buy a non addict a light, it is very possibly an E01. Or it was anyway.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 6, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> I completely get what you're saying, but I also recognize that Fenix's interest is what makes them the most money, which might not include both a new light and continuing the E01 production.
> 
> I'd have loved to see the E01 stay in production, but I have to admit, I was unlikely to buy more at this point, because I'm not expecting mine to die. I'm sure I'm not the only one, and Fenix probably saw that perspective reflected in declining sales.



If Fenix was smart with this, they would capitalize even more on the E01 legend and incorporate it into the E01-2.0. They would want people to buy them once per keychain _because_ they were ultra reliable and affordable. They should be happy that the customer would want to keep them for 5-10 years and share the find with all their friends. Based on reputation alone, I bought an E01. I was afraid I might miss out on a chance to own this legend...and its the only Fenix product I have!

They have a chance to tweak an affordable killer product in little ways (tint, freshen design) in the E01-2.0...but they need to keep the overall reliability. That is what Maglite had going for them for so many years that they became the most recognizable and successful professional series flashlight brand in its time.

If Fenix takes the approach that E01 is too reliable resulting in people aren't repurchasing them often enough...and that compels them to design a lesser product in the E01-2.0 that would be very unfortunate..for everyone.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Okay....... name one that is absolutely as bullet-proof reliable and durable as an E01.
> 
> 
> Yes, I get it. There are lights out there that are better at this one aspect, that one aspect, and this one over here as well. How about one that combines all of those aspects into something that works and can take an obscene amount of abuse too.



Name one what? LED? Tail design? 

We are not talking about a pre existing light here, we are talking about the next light in the E0 and E01 family.

Are better tinted LEDs not as reliable as purple rectangled ones?

Are tails that allow for stable tailstanding and a symmetrical keychain hang less reliable?

I doubt it.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

defloyd77 said:


> Name one what? LED? Tail design?
> 
> We are not talking about a pre existing light here, we are talking about the next light in the E0 and E01 family.
> 
> ...



Thank you for proving my point and not being able to name one from any competitor that currently exists.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Thank you for proving my point and not being able to name one from any competitor that currently exists.



What point are you trying to make? You are trying to prove me wrong, that Fenix is not capable of improving the E01 because nobody else makes such a light?

To prove MY point, Fenix HAD it's chance if they would have chosen to work with BLF. If Fenix would have taken their feedback and THEY made what became the Sofirn C01. Same Fenix E01 guts, Yuji LED and an improved tail design. Proof it could be done. It's not rocket science here, EVERYONE knows the E01 wasn't perfect and the LED was the biggest flaw. Better 5MM LED, better light. Is this really that hard to understand?


----------



## Random Dan (Dec 6, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Thank you for proving my point and not being able to name one from any competitor that currently exists.


So you're saying that there is nothing to be improved on the E01, because no competitor has made a better product? Seems like a bit of a non-sequitur to me.

There's also the Sofirn C01. Sure it's new and so it doesn't have the reliability track record of Fenix yet, but even if it turns out not to be as bomb-proof as the Fenix it won't be because of the superior LED and tail design.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2018)

Better, not better, tint and tailstand.....
It's all relative to a perspective not unlike a pair of Chuck Taylors versus Vans slip ons. 

Point being is the E01 was a good invention at its inception and is still good enough to a lot of folks.


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 7, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Please keep this about the Fenix E01, not a Sofirm light that is competely another style by another company that happens to resemble the topic light.
> Pretty please with sugar on top.



Guys, dont fall for the trap of comparing the E01 to other lights. This thread is about the E01 only. Moderators asked, and I obliged, by moving discussion of other lights to their own thread.

Comparing lights and claiming one is the best, is not very likely to produce a friendly discussion. Its basically trollbait.

Please do not discuss other lights in this thread. Respect the title of the thread, it is ONLY about the E01.

Here is a thread where we can compare the E01 to the Sofirn:
Compare-and-Contrast-the-Sofirn-C01-to-the-Fenix-E01


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2018)

Tell 'em Jon.... 

It sounds like the sofirm is a mighty fine little light that pleases a lot of folks. Same as a pair of New Balance walking shoes is more suited for standing all day than a pair of bedroom shoes. 
Yet when a person enters a thread on a Honda forum and scoffs at the Civic, saying a BMW is better.... what's the take away?


----------



## Jeff H (Mar 8, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Tell 'em Jon....
> 
> It sounds like the sofirm is a mighty fine little light that pleases a lot of folks. Same as a pair of New Balance walking shoes is more suited for standing all day than a pair of bedroom shoes.
> Yet when a person enters a thread on a Honda forum and scoffs at the Civic, saying a BMW is better.... what's the take away?



Man, I am late to the party - again. I just went online to buy E01s for emergency kits I'm updating and got the bad news. I won't argue technical points, but will say that the E01 was the best basic light I've owned. Outlasted my ARC by a long time and the ARC was a good light too. BASIC, no frills, inexpensive, etc. Just the ticket for an emergency light that doesn't take up a bunch of space.

I've read through this thread and want to thank all for input because you saved me a bunch of trial and error/research, etc. I just ordered three sofirms and I'll see how that goes.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeff H said:


> I just went online to buy E01s for emergency kits I'm updating and got the bad news.



I sent you a PM


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Mar 8, 2019)

I just scored a blue E01 and I’m totally excited for it. I’ve already got a 6+ year-old black one that’s beat to hell and keeps on tickin’. Same goes for the purple one I keep in my daypack, actually. 

Suffice to say, I’m very sad to see the E01 go.


----------



## Jeff H (Mar 9, 2019)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> I just scored a blue E01 and I’m totally excited for it. I’ve already got a 6+ year-old black one that’s beat to hell and keeps on tickin’. Same goes for the purple one I keep in my daypack, actually.
> 
> Suffice to say, I’m very sad to see the E01 go.



GO, MAN! I may need to get out there and compete with you. I thought I bought three Sofirn C01s (meaning C01 x 3, not C01s) yesterday but this morning my money was refunded! Late to the party on that one too.

Jon,
Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 9, 2019)

After reading this one again I checked my usual sources for E01's and found they're either sold out or showing "2 left" at 3x the normal price. 
I guess word got out that Fenix has discontinued the E01.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 9, 2019)

Pleased that I have several in my stash.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 9, 2019)

this_is_nascar said:


> Pleased that I have several in my stash.



^^ Same here.


----------



## Jeff H (Mar 9, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Same here.



OK, guys, rub it in. I'd have bought a dozen of these over the years had I ever thought something so practical and useful would fad away.

I have to start looking for a viable alternative.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

It has been a while since I’ve been on cpf but came back to say after 12 years, my first Fenix e01 has stopped working. Well, the head still works but it’s not conducting. A battery leak and despite a lot of vinegar, it hasn’t helped. Still doing what I can but head on another tube, fine. Tube on another head, doesn’t work. I don’t know what could have happened to the tube. Probes testing for continuity comes back fine so don’t know what else to try. Anyway, the e01 head is being used in an AA host so it’s not going to waste.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

Can you pluck the spring out and clean that? 

I had an old incan Streamlight Keymate be plaqued by alkaline ooze and eventually it worked again. The the spring tested ok with probes but after a good cleaning of that the light worked again.

And I used a drill bit shaped sheet of sandpaper inside the barrel that got it all shiney inside again.

My nightstand light is now an E05. I retired the E01 for notalgic reasons. The E05 does a good job without all the scuffing of the dome and reflector.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*



Mr Floppy said:


> It has been a while since I’ve been on cpf but came back to say after 12 years, my first Fenix e01 has stopped working. Well, the head still works but it’s not conducting. A battery leak and despite a lot of vinegar, it hasn’t helped. Still doing what I can but head on another tube, fine. Tube on another head, doesn’t work. I don’t know what could have happened to the tube. Probes testing for continuity comes back fine so don’t know what else to try. Anyway, the e01 head is being used in an AA host so it’s not going to waste.



Let it go on record that this E01 ceased to operate due to alkaleak error....not of design failure or use. :mecry:


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

What AA host are you using with the E01 head? Any pictures to share? Thanks!



Mr Floppy said:


> It has been a while since I’ve been on cpf but came back to say after 12 years, my first Fenix e01 has stopped working. Well, the head still works but it’s not conducting. A battery leak and despite a lot of vinegar, it hasn’t helped. Still doing what I can but head on another tube, fine. Tube on another head, doesn’t work. I don’t know what could have happened to the tube. Probes testing for continuity comes back fine so don’t know what else to try. Anyway, the e01 head is being used in an AA host so it’s not going to waste.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

Yes, I'd like to know, also !


AA powering an E01 head would be
* AWESOME * !


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

I think it was Valiant Concepts that made something like that in the past. Not sure if that is what Mr. Floppy has or if he has figured another way to rig it. Interested.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't think the ones by Rothrandir (Valiant) fit the Fenix ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...y-tube-for-Arc-AAA-flashlight-still-available


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*



gurdygurds said:


> I think it was Valiant Concepts



yes:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...he-Fenix-E01&p=2759794&viewfull=1#post2759794


flashlife said:


> Like This...
> AA body-tube with necked-down threaded section to mate with E01 head,
> and a 'contact spring' to make electrical connection to the E01 head.
> Battery replacement thru a threaded tail cap.
> ...



but 
No


archimedes said:


> I don't think the ones by Rothrandir (Valiant) fit the Fenix ...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...y-tube-for-Arc-AAA-flashlight-still-available





Flashlike said:


> Flying Turtle--Thanks for providing that link!
> 
> Dealgrabber2002--no, it won't fit a Fenix E01. The threads on the head of the Fenix are slightly larger diameter than the Arc AAA.


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

The plot thickens....
edit: thought I'd throw in a pic of my two boys. One for regular civilian use and one for low light special-ops. 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 26, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*



bykfixer said:


> Can you pluck the spring out and clean that?



I did pluck it out and clean it. It seems to conduct ok but it’s a little misshaped. I might see if I can find another spring, it’s not looking very shiny. I haven’t removed the spring from another e01 though as I didn’t do the best job getting it out before but I should do it just to see if I mangled the spring somehow. 



gurdygurds said:


> What AA host are you using with the E01 head? Any pictures to share? Thanks!



I’ll try and post some pics. It’s a plastic AA from Daiso (if you have one of these Japanese dollar shops in your country). It’s very easy to take apart and it’s cheap. Basically it’s just the e01 head inside a bigger tube.


----------



## Jash (Apr 27, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

I managed to pick up a few more EO1’s from a local store in Australia for AU$20 each. I’ve given away a lot of these guys over the years to friends and family, so these last ones are not getting gifted for any reason. 

I do hope Fenix is going to make a replacement for it. I’ve got a couple of EO5’s, but they’re just not the same. The single mode bombproof design is just perfect for a small light.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 27, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*



Jash said:


> I managed to pick up a few more EO1’s from a local store in Australia for AU$20 each.



Yes, there are a few places that still has a lot of stock. Dusty packaging and all but not willing to part with them for a reasonable price...


----------



## gurdygurds (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Fenix E01 so long farewell*

Floppy any pics of your Daiso special??



Mr Floppy said:


> Yes, there are a few places that still has a lot of stock. Dusty packaging and all but not willing to part with them for a reasonable price...


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 2, 2019)

gurdygurds said:


> Floppy any pics of your Daiso special??



Sorry about the pictures but here are some quick ones 













Basically it’s just the e01 head inside a pill that I made from a hand lotion pump. I’ll disassemble it at some point to show it better. I’d like to 3D print the pill at some point.


----------



## gurdygurds (May 2, 2019)

This is possibly the greatest thing I have ever seen on this forum. I have been moved to tears......and yes......I'd like to buy one from you Mr. Floppy. 



Mr Floppy said:


> Sorry about the pictures but here are some quick ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 2, 2019)

gurdygurds said:


> I'd like to buy one from you Mr. Floppy.



Well hopefully I can get some 3D models printed then anyone can make their own. The other parts are a 15mm brass washer and a metal spring I got from an old pen. 

Sourcing the host body might be trickier. Daiso doesn’t always have them. A few years ago, I tried this with one of those aluminium “police 3W” 1AA lights but they unscrew from the tail. The Daiso plastic one looks like the police 3W but unscrews from the head so access is easier. 

Anyway, I’ll take this one apart as I’ll use one of the newer E01 heads (16 hour runtime) in it and put the old one (13 hour + 13 hours moonlight) on the new body.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 13, 2019)

I'll get one from you too Mr. Floppy. Back in the days I was working with one of a member here; almost got an E01 AA body. But the member suddenly disappeared. What a bummer.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 10, 2020)

Ok who is still a user and lover of their Fenix E01s??!! I recently posted in a Fenix thread that my LD11 was treating me good but the last two nights it’s been flickering like crazy. Finally got fed up and fished an E01 out of the closet and have been enjoying the stone simple design and drama free usage. Fenix E01...........hooray!


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ive carried one every single day for the last few years. Love it. The beam is horrible but I know it’ll give me light when I need it


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2020)

Used my E05 to answer the 2am call of nature last night. The E01 was in the kitchen. 

Long live the E01.


----------



## desmobob (Mar 10, 2020)

I have E01s stashed in my backpacks and bags, with lithium batteries in them. They still get the job done when called upon!


----------



## FLfrk (Mar 10, 2020)

I keep one on my backup keychain. Love it


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 10, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> ... my LD11... been flickering like crazy.



when one of my lights does that, I find wiping out all the excess lubricant from the head and body tube solves the contact problem. I can tell that is the problem if touching the end of the body tube to a paper towel, leaves a ring of lubricant on the paper. Basically too much Love ;-)

the E01 is a great example of a terrible tint and terrible beam. And it can flicker with the best of them, if the head is not tight when turned on 



I never carry my E01, im in a High CRI phase...
but if an E01 makes you happy, Im happy for you


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 12, 2020)

Yessir I cleaned the threads and the contacts and the LD11 is working perfectly again. That's weird E01 behavior. Unless you had it modified with a disco mode.


jon_slider said:


> when one of my lights does that, I find wiping out all the excess lubricant from the head and body tube solves the contact problem. I can tell that is the problem if touching the end of the body tube to a paper towel, leaves a ring of lubricant on the paper. Basically too much Love ;-)
> 
> the E01 is a great example of a terrible tint and terrible beam. And it can flicker with the best of them, if the head is not tight when turned on
> 
> ...


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 12, 2020)

I have three. One is on my wife’s keychain, and one on each b.o.b.
I usually have something by Peak in my pocket.
I figure between Peak and the e01, I’ll always have a working light.


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 12, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> Yessir I cleaned the threads and the contacts and the LD11 is working perfectly again. That's weird E01 behavior.



yay! so glad the easy fix worked for your LD11
its amazing how much my confidence is restored, when I can make a light reliable again.

nothing special about that E01 in the video, the head is just not loose enough to prevent momentary mode.

most twisties have a slop factor, when not fully tight to be on, they can be made to turn on by pressing on the head.. that video is a demo of what can happen to a light in a pocket, if the off position is not unscrewed far enough


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2020)

YEP !


Fenix E01 is one of my EDC flashlights !


Amazingly handy and useful !

:thumbsup:
-


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2020)

jon_slider said:


> most twisties have a slop factor, when not fully tight to be on, they can be made to turn on by pressing on the head.. that video is a demo of what can happen to a light in a pocket, if the off position is not unscrewed far enough



I kept seeing my pocket glow. Otherwise I would not have known the light was on since it did not get warm.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 14, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> Ok who is still a user and lover of their Fenix E01s??!! I recently posted in a Fenix thread that my LD11 was treating me good but the last two nights it’s been flickering like crazy. Finally got fed up and fished an E01 out of the closet and have been enjoying the stone simple design and drama free usage. Fenix E01...........hooray!



I still think it's a great light, but the amount I use mine decreased significantly after getting my Sofirn C01's. I often use them for checking on the kids, or for a relaxing shower by a dim, warm glow.

But I keep the E01 handy for use as needed, too.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 20, 2020)

iamlucky13 said:


> I still think it's a great light, but the amount I use mine decreased significantly after getting my Sofirn C01's. I often use them for checking on the kids, or for a relaxing shower by a dim, warm glow.
> 
> But I keep the E01 handy for use as needed, too.



+1...except fir the shower part.

There is a reason why the E01 is listed the way it is in my signature. It's the purple tinted outcast that I have to keep in the family that will never let me down.


----------



## GoVegan (Mar 20, 2020)

LeanBurn said:


> +1...except fir the shower part.
> 
> There is a reason why the E01 is listed the way it is in my signature. It's the purple tinted outcast that I have to keep in the family that will never let me down.



I have used the Fenix E01 to shower by many times, it provides just the right amount of light.
I'll add that I still carry the E01 everyday (since 2011), either on my keychain or in my bag as a backup light.

BTW regarding your signature, there is a reason I stopped listing lights in mine (unless it is relevant to the post) as it makes search results pretty much useless with so many false positives, thereby greatly decreasing the usefulness of CPF.


----------



## GoVegan (Jun 10, 2020)

gurdygurds said:


> The E01 at Fenix Store shows up as DISCONTINUED. Discuss....



Man CPF is very quiet these days, so I'll make the effort to post in one of my favourite threads...

Sad that over 18 months have passed since the discontinuation was announced yet Fenix never released a replacement.

My E01 recently made it's way back to my keychain again, kicked off the Surefire Titan as the mode switching on it is so unreliable (will RMA at some point, as the other one I bought works perfectly).
The E01 is still my most trusted light, I trust it even more than my HDS, Malkoff, Surefire and Elzetta lights. Just as Fenix advertised, it has been a "reliable companion" and has been with me almost everyday for nearly 10 years now. Most of the time it has been on my keychain and it still looks great (in Olive). I just top up the Eneloop every 6 months or so and I know I'll have reliable lighting no matter what kind of small emergency or big disaster happens.

Damn shame Fenix didn't consider the Halo Effect. For example, when I purchased an iPod in around 2007, as a first time Apple customer I loved it so much that a couple of months later I then purchased a fully speced out 15" Macbook Pro and 30" Apple Cinema display, soon after that an iMac, Mac Mini, Macbook... etc. (BTW stopped buying Apple products a number of years later as they offer zero freedom, self repairs and upgraded are near impossible, so I went back to Linux, but I digress).

Anyway think about how many people purchased their E01 and then were so impressed they purchased more Fenix lights, that happened to me too. If I recall, I purchased 1 at first, loved it, then purchased a bunch more as gifts, then purchased an LD20 and later a TK41 too.

Nowadays I think this mainly happens with Olights, people get their first cheapo EOS i3E then end up purchasing bigger Olights.

I'm pretty sure Fenix has lost so many potential customers with the cancellation of the E01.
They even gave the revenue away to Sofirn when Fenix decided they didn't want to do a hiCRI version.

Cancelling the E01 just seems like a very bad business decision to me.

BTW Gurdy, I guess you are still using yours, I think they'll eventually have to pry it from your cold dead hands.


----------



## desmobob (Jun 10, 2020)

I have been EDC'ing an EO1 for a long time and, despite a few niggles, I have been very satisfied with it. Now that it's getting long in the tooth and I think about purchasing a new one, they're gone. As any older person will tell you, this happens with a lot of your favorite things. Sometimes, when I really like something, I'll buy a back-up to stash away just in case...


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 10, 2020)

There was one just a few days ago for sell by I think nascarfan. Could be wrong. There is one available though.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep, my E01 has been my longest EDC that I've ever owned. I still have a black stock one and a black 5600k modded version that I have posted in my sale thread.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, indeed !

NEVER gonna' give mine up !

and SO glad I had the foresight
to purchase a few Extras !


lovecpf
_


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 10, 2020)

I like the purple body one. Kinda matches the beam. 
Long live the Fenix E01.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 13, 2020)

My E01 is sporting a Sofirn C01 body because it can tailstand.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 16, 2020)

??? A Fenix E01 tailstands just fine.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2020)

mine to nascar


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 16, 2020)

this_is_nascar said:


> ??? A Fenix E01 tailstands just fine.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk



Way better on a Sofirn body.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Jun 18, 2020)

I have one. The purple light is sort of freaky but yeah, it's a great keychain light. I ended up with an E05 SS which in the end is a bit more useful for an EDC.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2020)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Way better on a Sofirn body.



Sofirm has a tail end with more flat surface, true. There's a lot to like about the Yuji'd C01 versus the fabled E01 no doubt. But in it's day that original E01 platform was a pretty good flashlight. 
Some say it was a new and improved ARC aaa.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 19, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Sofirm has a tail end with more flat surface, true. There's a lot to like about the Yuji'd C01 versus the fabled E01 no doubt. But in it's day that original E01 platform was a pretty good flashlight.
> Some say it was a new and improved ARC aaa.


I have one on his early one of these, 5600k and unpotted, for sale.

I'll be adding it to my forsale thread in the next few days hopefully.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## gunga (Jun 23, 2020)

Sorry for posting in the wrong spot. Gotta love those E01!


----------



## scout24 (Jun 24, 2020)

I can appreciate wanting to hook up a diehard E01 fan, but please keep for sale or "available" posts in the WTS area, folks. Thanks.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey all! Can't pass up the good ol' E01 thread. I still have two in use. Both are the natural finish with sanded leds. I have gifted, been gifted, bought, and sold, various E01s to a bunch of you lovely flashlight people over the years. The simple little E01 will always hold the strongest memories with me when it comes to flashlights. From my first E01, to the original run of Vinh modded WARM E01s that was gifted to me by Scout or Run4jc (sorry boys I can't for the life of remember remember which of ya'll passed one of those along to me) to the Purple on that Bykfixer has been enjoying for a few years, to the 2 lumen Low Output Yuji special that I had Vinh whip up for me a while back. The E01 has been one of the most fun flashlights to use (and abuse) and most definitely to discuss over the years. I'm always down to run back the 48 hours challenge if they're are any takers. The Fenix E01. The flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 27, 2020)

What's this 48 hour challenge you speak of GG?


----------



## gurdygurds (Jun 27, 2020)

Behold.......https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?396983-The-E01-48-Hour-Challenge




bykfixer said:


> What's this 48 hour challenge you speak of GG?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 27, 2020)

I can do that. I kinda already did if using an E12 on low counts. But I'll stick it in a drawer and leave an E01 in its place on the night stand, put another one in my pocket contents tray in place of my aaa sized daily carry I twist to low 99% of the time and put the purple one I got from you on my coffee table for times I use a light to help with reading small print. 
Those account for 99.9% of my flashlights normally anyway.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 22, 2020)

Continuing with my never-ending love for the Fenix E01 here. I thought about grabbing another Vinh E01 or a Sofirn but decided to get creative instead. I wanted lower output with a warm tint so started searching around the house for some type of cap. Actually an orange Chapstik cap and a little sanding handles this task really well, but I don't have one on hand. Bathroom drawers and kitchen junk drawer yielded nothing. Ended up in the garage and pulled this orange drawer template out of the toolbox. Shined the E01 through it and thought..."Perfect." A little cutting, a little sanding, and a diffuser from an old AAA light and voila. Perfect little diffuser that cuts the output nicely and gives a nice warm glow for dark adapted eyes. I'll give it a run as my bedside light tonight. Happy 



Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 23, 2020)

so not anymore available online?


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 23, 2020)

Not at sane prices. Fenix discontinued them over a year ago.


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 23, 2020)

Im looking for a gold e01. Can you private message me where to check online?


----------



## Chrontius (Nov 1, 2022)

I gave my mother one of these forever ago for Mother's Day, but she lost it. On a completely unrelated note, I need a really dim long-running light. 

Any idea where I can get another Nichia GS thing?

Edit: I've kept her in the *good stuff* since then, and it's not like I miss _her_ flashlight. I just can't ask her to borrow it any more; a thousand lumens is too much for what I want to play with at the moment!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 2, 2022)

Chrontius said:


> I gave my mother one of these forever ago for Mother's Day, but she lost it. On a completely unrelated note, I need a really dim long-running light.
> 
> Any idea where I can get another Nichia GS thing?
> 
> Edit: I've kept her in the *good stuff* since then, and it's not like I miss _her_ flashlight. I just can't ask her to borrow it any more; a thousand lumens is too much for what I want to play with at the moment!



I've got a newish black e01. The issue is that postage is at the $5 mark at the minimum. PM me I'd you're interested. We can work out a final price.


----------

